# The Second Birthdays are here! *Nov/Dec 02*



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

New thread! The old one is very long...:LOL


----------



## abranger (Dec 15, 2001)

oh momma's I am so depressed..... I cannot beleive how different thisa country is red/blue states. I live in blue ..actually about a half mile from John Kerry and I literally can't beleive this. I have realtives in amersterdam and DH had a real heart to heart last night about going there for the next few years ...stay tuned.

Words ...GA only talks in complete sentances these days. It makes me sad when we are in playgroup ....everyone else seems like a baby when they talk ...she seems so old.

Amy


----------



## Mona (May 22, 2003)

wow, eilonwy, i think your dc is the first one in our group to turn 2! i have another almost 2 months (xmas). can't believe it.

abranger- yes, much to be sad about on this day. but trying to remain hopeful.

love and peace to all


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mona*
wow, eilonwy, i think your dc is the first one in our group to turn 2! i have another almost 2 months (xmas). can't believe it.

He's not, actually; I think there are three or four birthdays before his. Still, he's one of the older ones.









My state was blue, just barely. I'm really depressed about the election, but I guess this isn't the place to go into that.


----------



## **guest** (Jun 25, 2004)

My ds turns 2 on Dec 22. It's hard to believe. He, too, speaks in sentences. I speak in broken sentences and my mind wanders constantly. Ah, the joys of being a mom. hahah.
I have baby fever but I'm a single mom so looks like ds won't have a sibling any time soon, if at all. waah. I'm almost 38 and feel as though I'm running out of time to have another! aagh!

Where have our little babies gone?
Liz


----------



## majazama (Aug 2, 2003)

my DD will be 2 on december 5th. It doesn't suprise me that shes getting to be a preschooler, as I already have another baby, so I'm busy, to say the least.

US election... it doesn't suprisse me. It was the biggest voter turnout (because of michael moore and farenheit 9/11, I assume), and yet bushy still won???? All of those extra voters this year where voting for Kerry, if they saw 9/11, so I smell one gigantous rat. I hope people riot in the streets. There is no democracy.

O.K., that's my rant for the US election.


----------



## DecemberSun (Jul 6, 2003)

Happy Birth Day to Razi (11/2)!

And to the other kiddoes who are just around the corner...









Zachary had the stomach flu the past few days so it has not been fun around here... He threw up in our bed







two nights in a row so I had to wash the sheets and blankets twice, and got backed up on the household laundry and diapers... He has been attached to the bobby 24/7 because he doesn't feel good, and sleeping has been HORRIBLE. He wants to switch sides every 5 minutes and it's worse than a newborn! But I understand that he needs the milk so he won't get dehydrated, and he likes the comfort only mama can provide!









Zachary is still very confused about the gender thing. He says he's "Gacky Boy" and then I tell him how he and Daddy are boys because they have penises, and I'm a girl because I have bobbies... But then he argues with me that HE'S a girl! He wants to be whatever I am I guess. :LOL He and Julianna are very cute about each other's "parts"- they giggle and point as I name them, too cute!


----------



## DecemberSun (Jul 6, 2003)

I was just thinking- it would be really cool to keep a record of this whole thread, and all that we say about our DCs... What memories, huh?!? But think about how big THAT scrapbook would be- over a million pages by the times our babes are grown I bet! Just something I thought about...


----------



## Bethkm (Jun 27, 2003)

Tyson will be two next week, Nov 12th. We will have a low-key family party. I'm loving buying him stuff because I know exactly what he would want. I find it so hard to buy for other kids but so easy to buy for my own!

BTW, we did the abdominal x-ray yesterday adn the penny is stuck in there. I'm waiting for the dr to call this morning and give me the plan. Hopefully just more waiting...but from what we saw it's fairly high and probably not moving very much. Tyson did pretty good with the x-ray. We practiced a lot right before we went and then used the same words to show him the equipment when we got there. He panicked once or twice and cried a little but overall did super.

ETA: Indiana is a big old red state, makes me feel like voting is useless but of course I do anyway. It would be nice to live somewhere that you feel like your vote counts.


----------



## *solsticemama* (Feb 8, 2003)

Bethkm







s to you and your little guy. Keep us posted.








: Happy Birthday Razi! and happy birthing day to his momma









Yesterday morning began early. Ds and I were lying in bed and he heard the garbage trucks on the street







: 'Go see garbage truck', ds says. So out we went, mama just woken up and in pjs, ds quite awake and also in pjs. And there we stood in the dawn light on the street watching the garbage trucks load up all the garbage, mama shivering with cold and ds shivering with delight. The garbage collector let ds push the green button that hoists the containers up tho he wasn't too keen on being so close to the noise. The garbage collector and I then had a brief conversation about the state of the country. It was a textured start to the day.

Later we were in Home Depot and ds HAD to see the forklift in action. And on the way home we detoured so he could re-see the track excavator. I'm learning a whole new vocabulary :LOL

DecemberSun







s to you and Zachary. Hope he feels better soon.

Nightnursing is back to being a harmonious experience. For now, anyway. It's always changing and the reasons seem so arbitrary. I don't know how I'm going to make the decision to nightwean. It's still in the theoretical stage. Tho I have to admit to being a teeny bit concerned about ds's teeth even tho all the studies say it has nothing to do with nightnursing and more to do with the genetics of the child's teeth. And everyone on the ebfing board would say the same. But all the kids I know who have had really bad dental issues have been big nightnursers so I'm not sure where the reality sits YK. Any other nightnursers share this concern at all?


----------



## Mona (May 22, 2003)

no concern on the teeth for me.
i'm on a number of dental groups, and they all pretty much say the same thing- genetics is the biggist issue. some argue that nursing even strenghtens the teeth, which makes sense to me.


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

I'm not worried about the teeth. We've all got great teeth; besides, breastmilk does have a lot of sugar in it, but it's also got macrophages in it to eat bacteria away. It's good stuff, and if he needs it at night, he needs it at night.


----------



## Bethkm (Jun 27, 2003)

Well, the word came down that we will wait another week for the penny to appear and if not, repeat the x-ray at that time. The nurse at the office said it is still in his stomach. So, good news for now.


----------



## village idiot (Feb 19, 2003)

My baby is 2 today and her big sister is 14. I can't believe it. It is all happening so quickly. Slow down girls!


----------



## village idiot (Feb 19, 2003)

And speaking politically, I am seriously scared for this country and my children.


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by **solsticemama**
Ds and I were lying in bed and he heard the garbage trucks on the street







: 'Go see garbage truck', ds says.

We do this once a week! BeanBean loves it. Most mornings he just stands up and looks out the window, but when we do go outside it's a huge adventure.







:LOL

This morning when BeanBean climbed over to my side of the bed to nurse, BooBah was nursing. He just crawled to the other side of me and burrowed against my back instead of what he's been doing (throwing a hysterical crying fit for "NNUUUUUURRSSSSIIIIEEEEESSSS!!") so we has a nice, quiet morning. BooBah finished and took her thumb, I rolled over and nursed BeanBean.









Is it insane to wish for BeanBean to learn to suck _his_ thumb?







: I think it'd make my life so much easier!


----------



## majazama (Aug 2, 2003)

Haeven has been nursing "behind my back"LOL) since samaya was born. It's amazing, I realize, how much of an adjustment she has had to make, but is still a fairly good girl. She has her bad moments, as do we all. But she loves her little sister, and they were "talking" this morning.... so cute..... you know..."bthththt"........"a, are, tik, zappo"........"geffthh"........"maya, zeebo"....."bthhththt"........

It seems like she needs so much attention, but DP, and I are always here for her. He doesn't even work these days. Haeven gets all aggressive sometimes, and that's what makes me think she needs more attention. Maybe she's just a "kickass" girl







.


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

Happy birthday to all of you birthday kiddo's and mommas..

im kind of glad i have another 2 months before elwynn turns two. i remember when elwynn turned one how emotional it was for me. for a few days before i got all weepy about everything.. then on the day it was a big celebration but i remembered the birth so vividly and it made me cry too. now i want another baby but im not sure how good an idea it is... i just really want elwynn to have siblings close to his age so that they can be friends.. i guess it will happen if its meant to. i leave it up to the stars.

gosh, our boys are all so similar when it comes to cars and trucks and stuff.. elwynn took about 50 books of the shelf at the library before he found one about diggers and then he was happy to "clean up" and promptly put all of the other books back on the shelf. he reads that silly book everyday..especially on the [email protected]! we havnt done the garbage truck thing mostly because we live in a backyard facing basement suite..but we will be moving dec.1st to a new house. im very excited.

thanks for starting this new thread by the way


----------



## saritasmile (Sep 5, 2004)

oh bethkm,







so sorry about the penny.

mona, did you get the quote in your siggie come from someone or did you think it up on your own? dh and i want to make a bumpersticker of it!

Razi had a great birthday! he loves the birthday song now. we sing it every day. i'm struggling with what to do with birthday money. i really want to buy some cool toys i've seen lately but does he really need more toys? i don't let any of my family get him toys. we end up with crappy plastic that way. although his grandma last xmas said "i know you don't like the plastic toys but...." and preceded to give him all plastic. all that went to the consignment store








she has only gotten plastic since then too. kinda frustrating...

thanks for all the birthday wishes!!









decembersun, sorry about zackary's flu. we got that 3 times last winter. razi always pukes in bed when he's sick.
maybe you could give him some probiotics. ( p.s. still workin on the sling day







) oh and i think i'll be in phx next week!! i'll PM you later.

dh and i also had been talking about hightailin' it. but you know they would love it if we left!!! we don't want to give them the pleasure! check out commondreams.org


----------



## mamamoo (Apr 29, 2002)

Hi mamas!! You all probably don't remember me, but I was a December mama 2 years ago.







I had Sam November 29th at home in the birthing tub...and not only will he be 2 in just a couple of weeks, but he will be a big brother too!!! I am in this years December club too! :LOL

I can't believe how quickly the time has gone by, and I am so sad that I missed out on the last year or so of these threads. It's just hard to keep up everywhere with three kids. LOL

I sympathize with each and everyone of you about the state of our nation, I too am scared for my family.









So anyway...just wanted to pop in and say Happy Birthday to all of our two year olds and mamas!!!







Debi


----------



## tea olive (Apr 15, 2002)

ruby and clay both have had rotten front two teeth. reed was fine. all nightnurse (or reed did). clay had his pulled out which i regret. i think the teet is genetic and based on diet in utero and modern diet going into human milk now. no one had dental caries before sugar and refined wheat. reed just lost his front teeth due to his size so none of my kids have front teeth. i have had a hard time dealing with how things are and what i can control. i think it also was aggravated by my kids popping those teeth at four months of age. i dunno. ruby's are worn down to her gums but since they don't positively aggravate her i haven't done anything dental about it.

i have to brag about the compliment i received today. wednesday morning my closest friend jessica was using the computer and her six year old son navid wanted to use it (just wait till you have this problem...). she told him that she wanted to see who won the presidential race. he said "ooh! i hope ms. casina won!". it makes me jump up and down everytime i think about it, that a little boy could think so highly of me.


----------



## Mona (May 22, 2003)

mamamoo- i remember you! welcome back and congrats on baby #4!

my sig line was originally a post i made on a W & P thread. then i liked it so much i made it my sig.
glad you like it.
















casina


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *casina*
no one had dental caries before sugar and refined wheat.

That's not really true-- they're always talking about the horrible teeth of people way way back in the day on the Discovery Channel and such. It's pretty crazy, they even have dental instruments from the Roman Empire that look downright terrifying. :LOL


----------



## tea olive (Apr 15, 2002)

really? that sort of makes me feel better. my children's rotten teeth are a big source of woe when it comes to family's and people's reactions to my radical parenting. it looks bad. i can't promise to be a shiny advertisement for nursing and no vax and cosleeping and nospanking and unschool and such, but their teeth look like i'm purposely neglecting them to be rebellious and it is annoying. i guess if i had total confidence in myself then it wouldn't be a big deal.


----------



## chow46 (Aug 21, 2004)

Hi mamas! I wish I had known about this group when I was pregnant with my first. My oldest DS turned 2 on Nov. 3rd. He's a cutie! We're having issues with his weight, anyone have any advice? He only weighs about 22 lbs though he eats well (I think!) He's also still not talking a whole lot. But, he's got the brightest eyes and loves to smile and laugh.

And...POTTY TRAIN!! He just got a potty chair and loves it. He sits on it when me or DH go into the bathroom. Hasn't been able to "go" in it yet, but he's pretty much doing all of this on his own! I'm pretty proud of him


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Hello!







Many of us have small kids, myself included. 22 pounds doesn't sound so far out of line. BeanBean only weighs about 25, fully dressed wearing shoes and soaking wet. :LOL Sometimes I worry about him, but most of the time I'm okay with it. He nurses _a lot_ and occasionally drinks Pediasure for Mike, so I know he's getting something and maybe that's all he needs.







I can't tell him he's hungry when he's not, you know?

We're having our party this afternoon, so







:







:







: Happy Birthday, BeanBean!


----------



## punkprincessmama (Jan 2, 2004)

hey mamas ~

what a week, ive been in such a funk between Tues. fiasco and morning sickness kicking my @$$ all day...

Happy Birthday to all who have had birthdays









Casina, that is an awesome compliment and I'd be excited too :LOL

About weight, Zoom has always been on the long and lean side, since birth. I'm not concerned because 1. everything Rynna said and 2. everything she eats is of nutritional significance (i.e. she does not eat candy or other "empty" foods)

I'm wondering how I will fill my down time this weekend since I won't be able to aimless wander mdc....


----------



## DecemberSun (Jul 6, 2003)

I am worried about DS's teeth. Not so much the decay, but the straightness... He has a big overbite, and while his teeth are very straight now, I'm afraid eventually he'll have buck teeth!







: Nothing I can do about it, but it is a concern. And Rynna, I have never given up hope for Zachary sucking his thumb. :LOL He doesn't have any other pacifier besides me, and it gets difficult at times... But, again, if he needs it at night, he needs it at night. Who am I to take it away from him, when I sucked my thumb to get to sleep until I was nearly a teenager?


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

hi mommas..

chow46: my son weighs about 22 pounds too.. i used to worrytoo but now that he is getting older and using the potty and talking and eating what he is happy eating( most of which is very healthy) i understand that it is just his genetics and nothing that i have done or not done..i hope that you can come to accept your son's smallness as something wonderful like i do. i mean, im about the only one i know with an almost 2 year old that can be carried around with one arm without any worry!
one thing that i have noticed is that he didnt used to digest his food very well.. there was always a lot of chunks of food in his diaper..and i wondered if maybe he wasnt obsorbing enuff of the nutrients, so i looked into it and found a chewable digestive enzyme..made out of papaya and within a day i noticed a difference and within a few weeks he had gained almost a pound and has been gaining steadily since which he has never done since birth. he has always been tiny. you may want to try this..its totally not going to do any harm even if it doesnt help..







good luck.


----------



## punkprincessmama (Jan 2, 2004)

Mama Fern :

Can you tell me more about the chewable digestive enzyme? What enzyme(s) is in it and all that. I read your post to my dh and he wants to learn more.

I'm the only mama I know with an almost two year old who still slings







which I can only do cause dd is small so I totally here ya on the one arm carry wiht Elwynn


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

im not sure the exact name of the one i give elwynn since im not at home and my memory is the milk that flows out of my boobs...but what i do know is that the enzyme in papaya is called papain and it is found only in the papaya tree and fruit and it is extracted to make these digestive enzymes...

i looked it up on the web and this is what i found...

" The fruit, as well as the other parts of the papaya tree, contain papain, an enzyme that helps digest proteins. This enzyme is especially concentrated in the fruit when it is unripe. Papain is extracted to make digestive enzyme dietary supplements "

just go to your local health food store and they will probably have something like it.

i have also hear that chlorppohyll (sp) helps with digesting but i havnt tried that yet.

sorry i cant be more help  and i hope that morning sickness gets better soon.. i know with elwynn it was terrible and i hope with my next it wont be so bad..but who can tell.. rest as much as you can!


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

I never thought to give BeanBean a digestive enzyme, but we give him dried papaya all the time, he absolutely loves it.







My BeanBean rarely rides in the sling, but that's because I'm too fat and I've only got one sling most days, not because he's too big







. BooBah definately gets priority in the sling, you know? BeanBean is, however, the oldest child I know IRL in a rear facing carseat.







He will have a WCC at the end of the month, and if he weighs 33 pounds I'll have to turn him around. I'm really kind of saddened at the idea, you know?







But on the other hand, it'll be really nice because I'll be able to put him in the backseat next to his cousin, and he won't be able to reach his sister to take away her blanket. :LOL


----------



## mamamoo (Apr 29, 2002)

Hey again.







I wanted to mention my older two kiddos had/have horrible teeth...they both had caps put on all of their molars around the ages of 1.5 and 3 and I think they had carries on all of their teeth. Sam on the other hand has great teeth so far, and actually has been exposed to more sweets than the older two ever were at this age(hard to keep them away from the little one when big bro and sis get them here and there), I have even been more lax on juice and stuff. All three night nurse/d like maniacs, and the only difference between the pregnancies is that I had NO antibiotics with Sam while pregnant(I did with the other two for chronic sinus infections). I am convinced that it is mostly genetics(dh has awful teeth), and possibly a link with the AB.
I definately wouldn't night wean becasue of it...maybe just be diligent about brushing before bed and when you get up?

Oh and on the weight thing...I have the opposite issue. Sam weighs 32#!!! He was 20# at 6 months! I wish he were smaller becasue I haven't been able to sling him for quite some time and I miss it something awful! But on the bright side he is thinning out a bit he has been 32 for about 6 months now...just getting taller, and all of his medium dipes are starting to fit again. LOL








Debi


----------



## saritasmile (Sep 5, 2004)

razi is a skinny dude too. actually pants that wouldn't fit over a cloth dipe at his 1 yr birthday now fall off with a disposible on. they only fit if he is wearing cloth. he weighs 24 or 25 lbs. dh and i still sling him around but it's getting harder for sure. (whick sucks cuz he's kinda my advertising) :LOL yesterday we did the no arm carry w/o a sling. razi was holding on so tight! i just let go for a second to show dh. we got a good laugh. :LOL he is just pure muscle i feel like. i do worry a little because he really doesn't eat much although lately if i actually feed him he'll eat alot. his favorite food is tortillas with mustard in them. i don't know why but at least the tortillas are healthy ones and organic mustard. i would like to get an accurate weight w/o going for a checkup.

punkprincessmama, so sorry about the morning sickness. i lost 10 lbs in the beginning w/ razi. was sick the whole preg. if it last past 3 months, let me know. i have a great remedy. here's a random idea. would the chewable enzyme help?








happy birthday beanbean!!


----------



## *solsticemama* (Feb 8, 2003)

Mamamoo welcome back. My ds calls me mamamoo sometimes :LOL I'd read the same stuff about ab and teeth too. Thanks for your input, it eases my mind somewhat.

Saritasmile I'd agree w/you about Razi being pure muscle and mamas, he's fast







and very agile. Mukti likes mustard too tho he likes to dip green beans in his.

I'm still slinging 32 lb ds and am even thinking of ordering another sling. My muscles are getting so big!

Punk I also had really strong morning sickness with ds. Apparently it has something to do with the liver's inability to process the pregnancy hormones. B6 is supposed to help somewhat by supporting the liver function tho it did nothing to help with mine. But I would look into liver building herbs like milk thistle and burdock.


----------



## majazama (Aug 2, 2003)

Happy birthday,Eli!









morning sickness and liver herbs... I like to take dandelion root, yellowdock, and burdock mix when I'm feeling "sluggish". I take them in capsules, and it really gives me energy. Alfalfa powder is also good to take in pregnany... high in vit.K, iron, calcium, and keeps ya "regular"(iykwim)


----------



## mamamoo (Apr 29, 2002)

Wow solstice mama~you are eon strong woman! I started having really bad shoulder pain when he hit about 25#. I wanted to try a wrap, but it is really hard for me to find carriers that fit(I am ummm...let's say very goddess-like. LOL), and so I kind of gave up. I still carried him a lot, but just in arms so that I could switch frequently. I know he misses it too.









Oh, another herb good for the liver(I think, my mw has me take it) is nettles...she said dandilion root and nettles.


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

I've got a question for you-- on this thread, BeanBean is about average sized among the kids. On the June 04 thread, BooBah is one of the smaller kids. For birth weight, however, BooBah was definately the smallest of the full-term babies, and by a substantial margin if I remember correctly. So it makes sense that she would be one of the smaller babies now, four months later, you know?

So here's the question: What was your 22-24 month old's birth weight, and how does it compare to their weight now? BeanBean was 7 lbs 8 oz, 20" at birth (exactly 50th percentile). Today he is about 24 pounds and 35" tall (I think) which is a little smaller than average and slightly underweight for his hieght.


----------



## Mona (May 22, 2003)

nak
dd was 7# 14oz at birth, and 21 inches

23# now (and for the last year :LOL) and height? gotta double check


----------



## mamamoo (Apr 29, 2002)

Sam was 8#4oz at two weeks early. LOL He has been 32# now for at least 6 months...not sur eon his height now(pretty sure he is of average height now), but he was born 22.25 long.







Debi


----------



## DecemberSun (Jul 6, 2003)

Zachary was 7 lbs, 3 oz at birth, 4 weeks early.

He is now 23 months. He's 23 pounds and 36 inches tall. Very tall and thin like his papa... I just know if we have a daughter she'll be the one to get Mama's "Goddess-like" figure! :LOL


----------



## punkprincessmama (Jan 2, 2004)

thanks mamas for the info on herbs for helping with the morning (all day) sickness. Ya'll are some smart mamas









Mariah was 6# 12 oz and 21 inches at birth. She is 25lbs (just barely with shoes and all!) and about 33 inches now.

December Sun, something I've been wondering about with your girls -- I know you are fostering them, is it a long term deal? A permanent placement? Just wondering...


----------



## abranger (Dec 15, 2001)

GA was 7# 5 oz at birth and 21 inches. She went quickly to the 95 percentile and stayed there. Now she seems to be slipping back down to her rightful place on the charts. I am 5 5 and dh is 5 8 we are not big people







at her 18 month she weighed 25 pounds not sure about height.

Amy


----------



## Trini girl (Feb 3, 2004)

Ming was 9lbs 3oz and 19 inches at birth.
She is now 24 lbs and 33 inches tall. the first year she was growing like a weed, chunky baby. after she turned one though she started having breathing problems, stopped eating, started losing weight. we had to have her tonsils and adenoids taken out because she had sleep apnea. now...she's doing so much better. she still only has 9 teeth but i'm not too worried about that. she seems to like taking her time doing things.
Darcelle


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

elwynn was 7lbs 8 oz at birth... and was 16 at a year and is now...22?! im not sure about length..he's tall and skinny.







like his dad!


----------



## Bethkm (Jun 27, 2003)

Tyson was 6#6oz at birth 3 weeks early. He was 19 inches long I think. Now at 2 years (as of Fri) he's about 25 pounds and average height. He also grew like crazy in the first six months. He was a CHUBBY baby. He weighed 19# at 6 months and has just put on 6# in the last year and a half!


----------



## saritasmile (Sep 5, 2004)

razi was 8 lbs. 2 oz. and 21 inches long. he's now 24 or 25 lbs. not sure about height. he's taller than most of his little buddies.

trini girl, i wonder sometimes if razi has mild apnea. sometimes it's a long time for him to take a breath at night and he is a serious snorrer.


----------



## *solsticemama* (Feb 8, 2003)

Eilonwy how did Eli's birthday go?


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

much better than last year, thanks! He and his cousin ate cake and lots of icing, which none of them have every day (he's still pooping green! :LOL) and ran around like crazy. Mike, ChibiChibi, and BeanBean's Godfather played monkey in the middle outside, and a good time was had by all; they stayed outside until it was too dark to see anymore. :LOL Then Chibi recited her poem for everyone, and did a beautiful job right up until BeanBean came screeming through the room, but she recovered nicely. :LOL BeastieBeast ran around like a maniac inside, but was much more reserved outside as she is wont to be. She did not join in the games, and when she fell and got a bit of dirt on her jumper she was very upset and came inside, where she was promptly distracted by the prospect of more food. :LOL

Mike hid for a while; lucky for him, I've been reading "Raising Your Spirited Child" in snippets for about a month. :LOL I said to him, in my best 'grownup' voice, "I know that you're an introvert and that you find it draining to be around all of these people. Why don't you go to the store and get me something to drink so you can be alone without me resenting it?"







: :LOL It was hilarious, he's read the book, too. Even so, he liked the idea. I told him that it was important to me that he participate, because this party was more to honor the fact that I went through hell two years ago and did something very cool than anything else; BeanBean gets to play with his cousins all the time (though he doesn't generally get cake, as I mentioned before). :LOL He saw how important it was to me, so he went and took his time bringing me back a drink, and then he joined the party a bit.









MIL got loads of pictures, and I ran the videocamera for a while. I'll post a link to the pictures next week, some of them were adorable. BeanBean nursed twice during the party (it was a bit overwhelming for him, even though there were very few people there and he knew everyone well) and as soon as everyone left, I put him to the breast and he just passed out. It was maybe 45 seconds of nursing and then little snores, he was out cold; Mike took an adorable picture of him at the end of the day, spread out on a blanket on the floor. :LOL It was really cute.


----------



## majazama (Aug 2, 2003)

elionwy~sounds like a good party. Did eli open his presents?

on the other subject about weight, my DD was 8 lbs, 7 oz. at birth and shot up to the 100th percentile at one month. She now weighs 32 lbs approximately, and is 36 inches tall.


----------



## punkprincessmama (Jan 2, 2004)

Rynna~ so glad that all went well!









Mama Jazza, Haeven's birthday is one day after Mariah's







We still aren't sure what exactly we are going to do for her big day this year....


----------



## DecemberSun (Jul 6, 2003)

Punk- yes, this is a long term placement for both girls. Crystal's parents aren't involved at all, except to steal her social security benefits and sign legal papers. Julianna's "Dad" is getting out of jail soon and he's supposed to establish paternity so he can start paying child support (the state needs the child support to help pay for her foster care). But he's expressed that he doesn't want to pay child support without visitation rights, so he might try for that. I'm afraid his mother will make him try for full custody to "get her out of that white home" (Julianna's Native American). The "Grandma" is a little, shall we say, _crazy_ so it concerns me that she'll force him into it even if he doesn't want to, just because of the tribal issues (gotta keep the tribe with the tribe). I'm hoping he'll realize the extent of her developmental delays and decide to relinquish his rights so we can adopt her. (They've already put the request in to sever Mom's rights because she hasn't followed through on the court ordered drug treatment plan.) But, in reality, she's their baby by blood and there's nothing I can do about it if they end up getting custody back. I'd want my baby back too, you know?


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Leah, have I mentioned how much I admire foster parents? That's something I've always wanted to do but a)I'm not sure I'd be eligible and b)I'm not sure I could handle it. It's truly amazing, though, and I totally applaud you.


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

me too! i think it is so amazing...my mom has been a foster parent since before i was born..right now she has 3 sisters living with her (7,8 and 10..also long term) they are wonderful girls and im blessed to have younger sisters







its so nice to "visit grama" and have kids for elwynn to play with..but it is a lot of work-especially after raising 3 of her own..im the youngest! i really respect people for having such big hearts and taking in and Loving kids who's parents can't..for whatever reason. i hope tol foster and/or adopt one day.

your story of eli's party is great eilonwy..im glad it all went well.


----------



## tea olive (Apr 15, 2002)

i'll have to get back concerning ruby's specs. i don't do well baby visits and i need to buy a scale anyway. in the meantime, i'll warn you that my experience of the 2-3 year is that they don't gain lots but stretch taller, and don't eat as much as the years previous. i've watched some kids just grow on air and life and love after babyhood. and this is the year i see many mammas get entangled into food issues due to the change in eating and growth and the further blossoming of personalities.

my understanding of morning sickness is that since the placenta is not ready to take over the hormones in the first couple months, the ovaries have to do the job and don't regulate them as beautifully as the placenta. i have also "heard" that the extra hormones help you keep the baby. for me it was really important to eat frequently and this abated the nausea and vomiting. i think almonds have something in them too that helps?.....i dunno, i'm getting so old i think what i know is getting out of date.....

eilonwy i always love your tales cos they really give me a great picture of your joy in life.

leah, i have had utter awe for you as a foster mama.


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

It was a great day.







All thanks to MIL, I"m sure it would have been much less fun if I'd had to do the hard work! :LOL

This morning, for the second time in a row, BeanBean woke me (and his sister) up by







SCREAMING







at me. It took a few minutes for me to understand what he was saying, but I finally got it: He was saying the name of Mike's company over and over again. I said it back to him and through his tears he said "Daddy went to work! Daddy went to wooorrrrkk!!!"







He sounded so betrayed and unhappy. I wish he had done it without screaming in my ear (which will be ringing for the rest of the day again) but I really felt badly for the little man. I finally got him calmed down enough to nurse but when he crawled into bed next to me he was like a little block of ice. That's when I noticed the cold breeze coming through the house-- _he had gone out the front door looking for daddy!!!_ I nursed him back to sleep before I turned the heat up and closed the front door.







Poor kid, though, he's miserable. I called Mike and he said that BeanBean woke up when his alarm went off this morning and insisted on following him around, joining him in the shower and just keeping him company. Mike fixed him a bottle of Pediasure and snuggled him for a few minutes extra; he said that BeanBean was curled up with his bottle in bed and even waved goodbye to him and he thought that everything was fine. He was a little late for work but he couldn't just run away from BeanBean, so he took his time with him. Mike said he left only a few minutes before seven; BeanBean came in screaming at 7:01, so he must have gotten out of bed as soon as he heard Mike open the door.









Mike's always making comments about how he doesn't want BeanBean to work for a trucking company when he grows up--Mike's a manager, and everyone in his office is always telling BeanBean that he can play with toy trucks but he never wants to work for a trucking company. I told Mike this morning that I don't think he has to worry about that, because now BeanBean is traumatized by the idea of daddy leaving for work. He sounded so betrayed this morning, it was heartbreaking







. Like, "Daddy went to work!! Why, daddy, why?! How could you?!"







Just about the saddest thing I've ever heard.

There was a cute bit, though. When BeanBean screamed, he woke his sister up. BooBah jumped awake, and looked around, very startled. When she saw BeanBean, she gave him this look that was totally exasperated, frowned, and stuck her thumb back in her mouth. :LOL Then she closed her eyes and flipped onto her back again. :LOL







She's such a funny little girl! She just had such a grown-up look on her face, like she was saying "Oh, this again. Whatever, I'm going back to bed." :LOL I wanted to laugh at the look on her face, and if her brother hadn't been so heartbroken, I might have. :LOL


----------



## Mona (May 22, 2003)

only have a sec, but my dd has been bummed out about dh going to work too. dh used to work soley at home, but now works 25% at home and the rest out of the house. so she is always bummed to see him go, to the point of sometimes refusing to give him good bye kisses. but dh always plays a bunch w/ dd (and mama) in the mornings, since she gets up so god awful early. so i guess that is a good thing.


----------



## tea olive (Apr 15, 2002)

my kids get up before they are physically ready, bleary eyed and whiny most of the morning, just so that they can see daddy a little while before he leaves.


----------



## tea olive (Apr 15, 2002)

p.s. that's why my front door has a deadbolt that requires a key i have to hide in changing places from time to time. we wanted smart babies, right?


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

We have a deadbolt, but BeanBean can now reach it standing on tiptoes.







We live in an apartment, so we really don't have any options there. *sigh* It's depressing, but we really need to move before BooBah starts to walk. She's working on crawling already. *sigh* We're going to need to move into a place that we can't afford to move into with a full-sized refrigerator and a freezer and maybe-- just maybe-- a bathtub. Not to mention a front door knob recent enough that it will actually fit inside one of those doorknob covers which toddlers can't generally figure out. I say generally because I could open them at three; I had huge hands. :LOL

I guess I'm keeping my fingers crossed for Mike to get a huge raise so we can move into a place with a real fridge and a backyard with a fence so I don't have to have a heart attack every time BeanBean makes it out the door...


----------



## Bethkm (Jun 27, 2003)

Hey mamas! It's been a whirlwind around here and I just have a minute. Rynna, I can't believe the story about BeanBean, you must have freaked. Tyson is not even close to opening doors yet, but loves to close himself in various places and then yell for me to come get him out. It must be the age about Daddy going to work because DS is the same way right now. All day he says, "I go Daddy's office?" He is also very sad to see DH's truck leave every morning.

We tore up our living room and kitchen on SUnday and painted it all and jsut finished putting everything back together. It looks great but DH and I always seem to get snippy with each other in the middle of these projects.

We are seeing a surgeon tomorrow about the penny. We had another x-ray today and it's still in the stomach so that means if they decide to go get it an endoscopy should work.

Tyson turns two on Friday. He loves to tell people that his birthday is coming and then he holds up all his fingers smooshed together and says, "I 2 years old!" So freaking cute! He will have a truck cake and his cousins to be wild with, pizza and popcorn to eat (his faves).

Happy HUmp Day everyone. I swear I look more forward to the weekends now as a sahm than I ever did while working!


----------



## Brayg (Jun 18, 2003)

: I totally didn't even realize that we moved to a new topic!







I'm very guilty of just reading the messages in the email notification...lotta good that did me! :LOL

Anyhoo...lots of stuff going on in this thread that I can't keep up with, but I'll just say "hi" and announce that we just found out we are expecting again! Due in July (oh how I can't wait to have a summer baby!!!).


----------



## Mona (May 22, 2003)

CONGRATS!!!!!!


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Congrats, Rachel! Having a summer baby is loads of fun.







I didn't want to have a summer baby (in fact, if we hadn't gotten pregnant, September was going to be our last month TTC) because while I was carrying BeanBean I was always so freaking hot and I couldn't imagine being any bigger over the summer than I was with him. When I was pregnant with BooBah, however, I was freezing until about the 15th of June. :LOL Bizarre!

I'm not sure if going to work is an age thing for BeanBean or if it has to do with attachment to daddy (sort of related but sort of not). When BeanBean was about 9 months old, he started freaking out about Mike going to work; we put him to bed later so that he wouldn't wake up when Mike did and that helped somewhat. When Mike got home, BeanBean would jump on him, but in the morning's he'd be okay. We had a flare-up again at 11 months, and at that point we phased out naps. :LOL Then he'd wake up, look out the window and say "Where daddy? Daddy is at work." It's usually okay if he's asleep when Mike leaves, but if he's awake, the world will end. :LOL The problem now is that I need more sleep than BeanBean does, so if I go to bed and he comes with, he wakes up to see Daddy off. *sigh*


----------



## Brayg (Jun 18, 2003)

thanks mamas! It hasn't sunk in yet!


----------



## tea olive (Apr 15, 2002)

rachel! woo-hoo!


----------



## *solsticemama* (Feb 8, 2003)

Blessings Rachel.


----------



## majazama (Aug 2, 2003)

Oh Rachel, I'm so happy for you! You've wanted another baby for quite a while. You and punkprincess will have to exchange notes.


----------



## punkprincessmama (Jan 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by **Mamajaza**
You and punkprincess will have to exchange notes.

















We allready have







I am so excited that Rachel and I are pregnant together


----------



## Brayg (Jun 18, 2003)

Thanks mamas!! Yep...Carrie and I planned it.







:LOL


----------



## saritasmile (Sep 5, 2004)

congradulations brayg!!!


----------



## punkprincessmama (Jan 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *punkprincessmama*







We allready have







I am so excited that Rachel and I are pregnant together



















oops that didn't come out quite right







:

hopefully y'all know what i mean......


----------



## Brayg (Jun 18, 2003)

: I didn't even notice that! LMAO!


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *punkprincessmama*









oops that didn't come out quite right







:

hopefully y'all know what i mean......

















: That'd be quite a feat!







:


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

hahaha.. the things we say


----------



## punkprincessmama (Jan 2, 2004)

MamaFern, those pics of Elwynn are just heart melting!!! What a love







. Zoom espesially loves the one of him with his "Hel-ih-cop-ter"







thanks so much for sharing, i can see that he is the light of your life


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Just got home-- Miss BooBah spent some time in the hospital this weekend. (Short version: she's fine.







)

BeanBean missed her so much!! When I got home with her, he went right to her, unbuckled her carseat and just held her and kissed her for ages.







It was super sweet!







He had that big, proud grin he always gets when he holds her, and he didn't want to let her go. He totally ignored Mamma in favor of his sister! :LOL I absolutely love watching them together, it's just too cute for words.


----------



## Mona (May 22, 2003)

oh mama fern, what sweet pix! hey, what kind of shoes is elwynn wearing w/ the halloween costume? they look warm!

eilonwy- sorry you had a difficult weekend. glad your dd is home and doing ok.


----------



## punkprincessmama (Jan 2, 2004)

wow, what a weekend eilonwy







I'm so glad everything turned out okay.


----------



## Bethkm (Jun 27, 2003)

HUgs eilonwy!

We had a great birthday party last night. Lot's of cousins, cake and presents. Several times in the night last night Tyson was talking about his new toys in his sleep. ONe of the joys of co-sleeping is to hear them talking in their sleep!

I think we must be dealing with the 2 year molars now. DS is crabby and stuffy. He's had a rough morning so far and I just hope he takes a nice, restful nap. I hope you all have great weeks!


----------



## Mona (May 22, 2003)

so what new toys did all of your newbie 2 year olds recieve? and what are their favorites?


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

more HAPPY birthdays! where does the time go? werent our little babe's just in our arms yesterday?

eilonwy: its good to hear that everything is going okay. but it must be pretty stressful going in and out of the hospital..









punk: thanks







elwynn is very much the love and light of my life..he calls helecopters "copers" hahaha..

and...the shoes he is wearing are padraig cottage slippers..hand spun/dyed wool..they are lovely. i have a pair and his pappa and his grama and haeven and samaya and jasanna too! they are hand made in north vancouver, very close to where i grew up.. so i just stop by their wee shop when i want something..but you can order them online just look up padraig cottage.they have a website.

we are farm sitting at my aunties this weekend.. elwynn is busy feeding the dog rice with a spoon and im felting felting felting for a big waldorf christmas fair that we are doing in a week!. im making gnomes and woodland people..little people with hoods or Erk's as elwynn calls them?!..mushrooms, birds..sheep...balls... soon ill have pics of the stuff i make on my picture page.its very exciting.

last night my auntie and i stayed up till the wee hours of the morning dying wool..oh the colours are amazing! reds and yellows and oranges and blues and turquoises and greens and browns! i love wool and i love making stuff with it.. if any one needs costom made wool toys for christmas/birthdays let me know









fern


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

BeanBean got three wooden puzzles and some blue jeans, size 2 slim (they're big in the waist, :LOL). I gave him a little wooden train that I found at Tuesday Morning on his actual birthday (not at the party). Oh, he got a car. The cake was a HotWheels cake and had a little car on it, and one of those launching thingies. He loves cars! :LOL My sister gave him a gift card to JC Penney's, and we're probably going to get him overalls with that. Maybe some socks, too. :LOL


----------



## *solsticemama* (Feb 8, 2003)

MamaFern I love the images you shared of felting with your auntie into the wee hours of the morning, all those wonderful colors and your enjoyment of the textures and different figures. We recently went to a Waldorf puppet show and Mukti really liked the puppets which were large felted dolls. Maybe I'll pm you about making us one







The pics of you and your family are lovely.

Eilonwy glad to hear your dd is doing better.

BethKm what's happening with the penny? Has it come it out yet?

We've got a flat tire. Dh is working 1.5 hrs away and I still haven't learned how to change a tire







: It's making me think of my mom who raised us without ever driving us anywhere since she didn't have a driver's license. My dad did all the driving. An afternoon without the car is inconvenient but years and years of it is something to think about!

We're moving in a few weeks so we're starting to be surrounded by boxes. Mamas who've moved, how did you help your dc with the process?


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

we are moving in a few eeks too..so like you there are boxes everywhere..elwynn doesnt seem to mind much. hes been helping me pack..but he calls it "clean up" the good thing about our move is that we are moving to a familiar house..his grama's..she is going to mexico so we are renting it. i think the most important thing is just making sure that they know that they wont be left behinfd. i try to make it fun and exciting too.,

i'd love to make puppets.!.ive been thinking of ideas for finger puppets but i hadnt even thought about hand puppets..oh the possibilities! i know ill be very busy this winter felting..last year i was knitting but felting is much faster..









solsticemomma:ick. cars.. i feel your pain







ive never gotten my liscence and people always bug me about it but i really dont want to.. i like bikes myself..

yesterday when i was riding around doing errands the nut holding my pedal on fell off and i lost it...so i ended up walking everyhwere instead cause i didnt have the tool to fix it or another nut..it took me 3 hours rathewr than one..but it wasnt raining and i had some me time so it worked out.


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by **solsticemama**
We've got a flat tire. Dh is working 1.5 hrs away and I still haven't learned how to change a tire







: It's making me think of my mom who raised us without ever driving us anywhere since she didn't have a driver's license. My dad did all the driving. An afternoon without the car is inconvenient but years and years of it is something to think about!

I grew up in a household without a car; my mother couldn't drive. She couldn't pass the vision test after they changed it (so you had to actually be able to see with both eyes







) and had no desire to learn anyway, since her father died in a car accident when she was nearly 14. Four kids, one parent, no car. It was pretty crappy. :LOL When I married Mike, I got my learner's permit, and two years later (when BeanBean was a few months old) I got my license. Back in May, for the first time in my life, I became part of a two-car family. I still can't believe I have my own car sometimes; just imagine, not only can I go to the grocery store any time I want to, but I can take the kids with me! And I don't have to figure out how many bags I'll be able to handle at the bus stop or for the walk home, or how to arrange them on my back & bike so I can still maneuver. It's absolutely incredible to me, and I still marvel over it often.

I did, however, learn to change a tire. There are actually instructions in the owner's manual of both the minivan and the car.







There's a jack, a spare tire, and directions. Since the minivan is really designed for a female driver, I'm confident that I could manage the tire change even without the greatest tool of all (the AAA membership which MIL bought us for our birthdays :LOL) and that's a good thing, because I don't have a cell phone. :LOL

Once when we only had the Saturn and Mike was driving to work (BeanBean and I were in the car so that I could have it for the day) a tire blew out, and Mike pulled over to put on the spare. A few minutes later, a bright green tow truck pulled up; apparently, DOT tow trucks roam around on the busiest highways during rush hour, looking for people who need help!







The kid driving was very sweet and helpful. Mike was nearly finished changing the tire, but he helped with the last bit (getting the blown tire back into the trunk) and had some wipes which took the grease right off of our hands. That was very cool! It's nice to see tax dollars doing something useful, you know?


----------



## majazama (Aug 2, 2003)

I'm getting my own mini van soon







. It's my mom's, so I know it was treated well, and she selling it to me for just 2, 000. And is letting me pay for it in payments.







. It's so *new* too (1994!!), wow! As you can see, I'm not swimming in cash over here:LOL I really need a car, because we live so far out of town, and when my partner works, I'm stranded, and the old car is falling apart (windows won't roll down/up, door won't close







) And one day I can use the mini-van to go on camping trips and whatnot. And it seats seven... I can start my own taxi service.


----------



## DecemberSun (Jul 6, 2003)

Congrats on the van, Jasanna!

Great news on the pregnancy, Rachel! You have been waiting so long! I can't wait for my turn... :LOL

I can't belive my little boy will be 2 in two weeks. I just can't even grasp that concept... He does NOT seem 2!!! I remember when he was a teeny tiny little guy...

Zachary has started saying "Oh, man!" instead of "Oh, no!" It is the FUNNIEST thing! He must have heard it from one of us, but I didn't realize DH or I said it that often. Funny what they pick up.

Good night, girls...


----------



## Bethkm (Jun 27, 2003)

Thanks for asking about the penny, I never can remember who I've updated and who I haven't... we saw a surgeon about the penny last week on THurs. He said there is a greater risk associated with putting Tyson to sleep and scoping him to remove it than to wait for it to pass. He thinks the reason it hasn't passed is because his tummy and intestines are too small. So, he thinks it may be awhile until he grows enough to let it pass. I'm still supposed to watch for signs of blockage/bowel perferation etc. The surgeon doesn't think it looks like a penny either, rather something bigger. I still think it is a penny but I guess only time will tell. So, we are glad not to have to meet our deductable this year with a surgery ($4000!) but I'm still kind of uncomfortable with the whole situation.


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Beth-- did I read that correctly? You have to wait for him to grow big enough to let the penny (or whatever it is) pass?? Yikes!







I can't imagine! Well, I suppose I can-- I have to wait for BooBah to grow to see what her kidneys will do (if they'll be able to function well enough as she grows). I'm not a big fan of the waiting game, myself, but you've gotta do what you've gotta do, right?

BeanBean is extra clingy today. I have no idea why-- probably because I've been upset with him, if I had to hazard a guess.







: I'm working on it, but I really need time to meditate and clear my head without my kids around to function well, and I just haven't been getting it lately. *sigh*

Before BooBah was born, I never thought of BeanBean as a spirited or difficult child. I honestly thought that he was an easy baby! Looking back, that's probably not entirely the case. At 4.5 months, BooBah can wake up, look around, and







soothe herself enough to get back to sleep; when BeanBean was that age, he'd scream bloody murder if Mamma wasn't there (even if he had no desire to nurse). If I put BooBah down in the stroller (she sits up, so the kicky bounce doesn't work anymore) to go to the bathroom, she hardly seems to notice; BeanBean would freak out if I was out of visual range. I always said that BeanBean was an easy baby, because he wasn't colicky and didn't cry all the time, and if I was holding him/with him he was all right with other people. BooBah, on the other hand, is so much easier than BeanBean was it's like... well, like they're entirely different babies! :LOL She's so easy that she makes BeanBean look like he was really difficult.

I don't know where I'm going with this... just rambling, I suppose


----------



## tea olive (Apr 15, 2002)

rynna, the difference could also be that he is male and she is female, and all our twos are going through these changes that increase their frustration in general. they also can remember a little, not consciously, about having mama to themselves. that itself is part of the adjustment. clay does not remember being the only baby or being the only one nursing and he and ruby are 23 months apart now, but there was a period of change for all of us. i remember having a really tough time which i blamed on the spacing. but then now i have a ruby that seems to understand consequences and results. but i'm finding her trying to be around these days regardless.
i've got two yelling to nurse.


----------



## kerc (May 9, 2002)

holy carp! I missed the first four pages. I went out of town last week and was busy the week before.


----------



## Bethkm (Jun 27, 2003)

Yeah, I'll be squishing poopy for awhile! As if I didn't monitor DS's health already, now I have something totally new to be worried about!


----------



## punkprincessmama (Jan 2, 2004)

Congrats on the van MamaJaza









Thanks for the update Bethkm, I have been thinking of you and your little boy


----------



## tea olive (Apr 15, 2002)

i often wish i did not have to deal with a vehicle. it is almost impossible to live without one here.


----------



## punkprincessmama (Jan 2, 2004)

Casina, I know what you mean. I wish all the time we lived somewhere with decent public transportation, somewhere where I could walk to the library, market, etc. I don't particularly enjoy driving and dd despises her car seat.


----------



## Mona (May 22, 2003)

:LOL just today i told dd that maybe one day we'd get to take a bus somewhere (she likes to point out buses, esp. school buses). but we'd have to go somewhere like chicago (or another big city) to do this....
sigh


----------



## majazama (Aug 2, 2003)

betkm... that is really odd that your doc thinks you should wait till your DS is bigger... that could take a *long* time. Have you thought of maybe giving him a "loose bowels" diet for a few days? Maybe some prunes, and probiotics, etc. and lots of boob milk? I don't think I could stand that if it happened to my baby. I'm a real bacteria freak, and I worry about heavy metals, parasites, and all that sorta stuff.

I'm enjoying thinking about having my own vehicle for the first time in my life. Last night I went to a sticker store on the net and picked out a whole bunch of great stickers. I drive slow, so I got one that says "Women are great leaders, you're following one", and "god is coming and she's pissed".:LOL


----------



## abranger (Dec 15, 2001)

we live in the city and I have to say I hate getting into my car for anything. We can walk to just about anywhere library, parks, stores and museums. For a special treat we sometimes take a ferry to the aquarium. My dh would love to move someplace rural but i cannot fathom the idea of NEEDING a car just to get a loaf of bread.

Amy


----------



## *solsticemama* (Feb 8, 2003)

This morning was spent equally between playing in the park and watching a nearby construction site in action. Mona, ds also likes to point out buses, making the distinction between city buses and 'sool bus' :LOL He's also keen on firetrucks and we've visited several fire stations around the area. Sometimes the fireman on duty lets him sit in the truck and steer. Very, big excitement! This morning I was awake early and heard the garbage trucks, it must have been six a.m. Ds was sound asleep but as soon as those trucks rolled by he was wide awake saying, 'what's that? garbage truck? go see it?' I was able to encourage him back to sleep for about 45 mins but then there was no way around it and once again I found myself outside shivering in the dawn air while we watched the garbage trucks load up their garbage.

Ds also has a doll and stuffed animals that he cares for but gosh does he like big trucks. Mamas of girls, do you think your dds are as keen on vehicles/things that go as boys?


----------



## Mona (May 22, 2003)

Quote:

Ds also has a doll and stuffed animals that he cares for but gosh does he like big trucks. Mamas of girls, do you think your dds are as keen on vehicles/things that go as boys?
only have a second here, but in short, yes. dd loves trucks- the bigger the better. loves the semi trucks. and tractors. bulldozers, ect.
had a great time playing w/ a metal truck at a food coop today.









but still LOVES her dolls


----------



## DecemberSun (Jul 6, 2003)

About things that go: Zachary loves trains, and anything that resembles one. And he loves buses. And airplanes and boats. He hates motorcycles, too loud I guess.

About cars: I would love to live in a rural "community" without a car, kind of stranded. My dream is to get really rich, buy a huge chunk of land, and build a commune. Solar power is plentiful in Arizona. I'll invite all my friends and family to come live with me. Buy it all for cash so I don't owe anyone anything and I can just LIVE. We live at the end of our road, and two of the four parcels of property that surround ours are for sale right now... Oh, what I'd do with a million dollars! Funny dreams...

Tonight will be the fourth night that Zachary has slept in his own bed in his own room. We just got to the point where something had to be done- too much pulling and yanking and flipping and flopping going on- so DH made DS's crib into a toddler bed and he LOVES it. He loves that he can climb in and out of it by himself (even though his mattress was on the floor in my room and he could climb on and off of that...) He cried a bit the first night, but DH was the one to go in there and pat his back and tell him that he was a good boy. Zachary woke up that morning and said "Bed! Yay!" clapping his hands, like he was so proud of himself. He woke up twice last night and came into my room, and I just picked him up, gave him a hug and a kiss, laid him back in his bed and covered him up and told him "nigh-night", and that was IT. He didn't make a peep. He really has taken to the idea of sleeping in his own bed rather well. Now that I wrote that he'll be a devil tonight... LOL. Anyway, I always told everyone I'd get Zach sleeping in his own bed when he was old enough to understand it, not when he was 8 months old crying for the boob... It makes sense to do it this way. Zachary really has been so proud of himself, and he seems happier I think. Probably because he's getting more sleep (he was waking up 1-80 times a night to nurse). So, Zachary is getting to be a big boy!









I hope the penny issue doesn't burn at you Betkm... I remember swallowing a penny a time or two in my childhood, and maybe a nickle, so I wouldn't worry too much. Like the docs say, just watch him for signs of a complication, and he'll pass it someday. Think about all the things our kids will swallow that we will never know about...


----------



## majazama (Aug 2, 2003)

solsticemama~ my DD is into cars too. She started to say "carz" all the time, after hearing Elwynn say it a million times. I think I might give her some sort of car for christmas/yule time.

So what are yall giving your babies for their second birthdays? I've already bought haeven some of those "stockmar" crayons, and some cardboard Dr.Suess books, and some playsilks. I love buying her presents! When I was a kid I think I would have loved those things. I guess I'm making up for it now.


----------



## Bethkm (Jun 27, 2003)

DS loves any kind of vehicle. He talks about them all the time and looks for trucks and diggers everywhere we go!

We got DS a tractor, a set of toy instruments, a shopping cart and a medical kit for his b-day. I have playsilks, a bobcat (skidsteer as DH calls it) and a wooden kitchen for Christmas. I have to stop myself because I could buy a TON. Since we spent $150 on the kitchen I have to be done now.


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

My dream would be to build a huge house on an enormous bit of land with some of everything; trees, a small creek, lots of grass to play in. I'd like it to be fully solar, and I think it could be done, even here, with a small back up generator.

It really irritates me that you have to have so much money to save money. It costs a ridiculous sum of money to set up a solar generator, even if it is only big enough to run your hot water heater. Once you've got one, it'll pay for itself in a matter of months (depending on how much hot water you use, naturally) but the initial payout is the real problem. It just strikes me as terribly... unjust.


----------



## saritasmile (Sep 5, 2004)

i vanished again! but now i'm back







sometimes i read and just can't think of anything to say. also i'm so addicted to the sewing and craft forum!!! it's inspired me to do so many things i thought i couldn't do.

well razi got a little table and 2 chairs which he loooves. and finger paints (the table is already a different color :LOL ) he got some new shoes and i'm working on making him a winter hat. oh and a few cook set items from ikea.
i have a little $ left....oh the torture!

mamajaza- i know what you mean about buying present. sometimes i feel bad for wanting to buy him so many things. i would have loved the things i get razi too. he loves kitchen stuff so come christmas....

razi loves buses and firetrucks. we rode on a public bus in seattle this summer and that was really exciting! yesterday we were at the park and a firetruck with lights and sirens drove by. razi was pointing and they honked there horn for him (we were the only ones there). could you imagine what it's like to be a fireman/paramedic: all the girl love you and the kids think you're amazing. at least the kids love the garbage guy :LOL (poor dude)

so night weaning is still going fine but i think i'm having some sort of hormone surge because of it. i keep getting really sad about it. i got a visit from AF and figured that was it but its gone and i still keep crying about it randomly.

my family too dreams of 'communism'. farm, solar, the works.

wow this is kinda long


----------



## tea olive (Apr 15, 2002)

boys tend to like vehicles. they also tend to like sticks and weapons. that's my big warning here and i've probably already given it. i had one friend who isolated her relatively peaceful inactive boy from all insinuations of action and combat and one day he bit his sandwich into a gun and pointed it at her (this is the same kid that at seven saw bees at the zoo and cried terrified and had to go home). i can't even explain my own stick situation. i can't even keep pencils and chopsticks and all the kitchen tools are in danger of being converted into weapons. as for vehicles, my boys always tended towards helicopters. at somepoint after 911 it was chilling to notice just how many helicopters there were.

meanwhile i'm thrilled by the girlness of ruby. she can occupy herself with drawing. she seems prime for one of the plastic pastel horses that she can comb. she said her first sentence yesterday, "horse book".


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

this morning was the 5th night elwynn woke up woth a dry diaper..im thinking of not putting one on him anymore, but i dont like the idea of waking up in a wet bed so i think ill let him sleep a few more nights with a diaper, just in case!. he wakes up and first thing he does is pee on the potty..its so very exciting. he doesnt need diapers at all durring the day as long as i take him or remind him every 30-45 minutes to go on the potty. he hasnt had a pee accident in a long time..as for poop..i really have to watch him becasuse he still prefers pooping in a diaper and if he asks for one i put it on and then i know he needs to go so then i take him to the potty..









ive been felyting stuff for elwynn's christmas presents wheile he naps.. balls and a gnome child..i'd like to get him lots of other stuff but i havnt gotten into the present buying mood yet..im pretty into making stuff this year









we are moving in a few weeks to a house where we can walk everywhere in town with no problem..im really excited because where we are now its quite far and the sun just doesnt stay long enuff for us to get everything done in twon and then walk home and i hate walking in the dark through the woods! elwynn says scare..dark..mosters! he doesnt like it either.

elwynn loves anything with an engine or wheels or wings. he knows the sound of planes and trains and when one goes by somewhere he stops what he is doing and smiles and says "train!" or "plane!"


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

casina, i always wanted to play swordfighting, but was never really interested in guns; my brother saved all the change he could find for six months to buy a cap gun at the corner store.







Mike was never into guns, though (i don't think) so we'll have to wait and see with beanbean.

how old do you think the average child needs to be before you can teach them to eat with chopsticks? i love chopsticks... the most mundane food on earth is fun and interesting with them... well, maybe not cream of wheat...:LOL


----------



## *solsticemama* (Feb 8, 2003)

Look, mamas. This is what Mukti and I did the other day. Pretty eh?







And then we set up the rainbow cave and doll and Monkey and dolphin and Mukti played inside


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

solsticemomma: those are lovely pictures! i love the art. thanks for sharing.

im thinking of getting elwynn a whole bunch of art supplies for his birthday. i want pictures all over my fridge and walls and in by bed and everywhere!

children at this age are so amazing and sweet. it constantly surprises and delights me.


----------



## majazama (Aug 2, 2003)

fern~ is haeven getting a little felted thing for Xmas?







remember we have that waldorfy store here in town, so if you want me to pick something up for you, just say the word . I wish I could make things too this year, but I have my baby in my arms 99% of the time. And I have a bit of extra cash, so I thought why not get the things I always drooled over? I thought H was sleeping through the night without peeing for a few night, so I left her with no diaper on, and then after a few night of no diaper she peed the bed twice, so she's still wearing diapers at night. this morning she gets up on her own, takes off her diaper, and goes poop in her potty. she came in the room and said "did poop", so I go wipe her bum and empty the contents of the potty. she's getting so independant.

solsticemama~ awwww, how adorable. I was wondering, is Mukti your kid's real name, or just an alias? Would you be comfortable telling me what his real name is? I just love all those different names that "alternative" parents name their kids. I went to a "baby party" the other night, and there was Siren, Juniper, Rythym, Haeven, Samaya, Shaylyn, Aoinn, and more to come. There is quite the little community here of people with alternative ideals.


----------



## punkprincessmama (Jan 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaFern*
elwynn loves anything with an engine or wheels or wings. he knows the sound of planes and trains and when one goes by somewhere he stops what he is doing and smiles and says "train!" or "plane!"

This is Mariah too -- though she has her own word for airplane - "meenma"
We live in the flight path for the airport and also near several major hospitals so we hear airplanes and helicopters through out the day. She loves trains too, though we don't see those as much.

Rose!! Love the pictures! Mariah is enthralled with the one of Murelli (please forgive my misspelling of his name) and keeps saying "more Nelli please!" She finally has the language to let me know she remembers him









I had so much more to say, but it will have to wait. Mariah is asking to go play in the dirt







It rained (stormed, flooded) for about a week, it's only been the last two days that it is somewhat dry enough to go out so you can imagine what we've been doing


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

BeanBean had his WCC yesterday-- 25 pounds, 5 oz, 33.5". Their scale is a teensy bit off, though, and I'd estimate his actual weight closer to 23 lbs, 12 oz. It's all good! He told the dr. the definition of a noun (after the dr asked "is he speaking in two and three word sentences?") and was a happy, healthy, running-around boy baby. Super cute!

We've got a cold. I am far and away the sickest-- the kids both get plenty of sleep and breastmilk, so BeanBean has sneezed a few times but hasn't even had goop running out of his nose; BooBah has coughed a few times, but that's it. I have goop runing out of my nose, a dry hacking cough which is very painful and out of control, I'm wheezing, my sinuses are full and I'm generally cold and miserable.

Now that I think of it, I guess I'll go back to bed. :LOL


----------



## Brayg (Jun 18, 2003)

just popping in to say "hi" again. LOL! This is becoming a trend with me. *groan* So much to do...so little time!

Despite the fact that I have over 7 months to prepare for the new baby, I'm already getting started. I'll be losing my sewing room to the new baby (because I'd rather do that than to have the baby share w/Owen and wake him up or vice versa...since we have the 4th bedroom, we may as well use it). I'm going to set up a sewing area in the corner of the family room. Not ideal, but at least it'll force me to stay organized. I'm starting to freecycle a bunch of stuff that I just don't need (the couches in the family room for starters...we have a couple of recliners we can replace them with) that take up mega-space. Our house isn't tiny--not huge either, but there is no reason we should be feeling like we're growing out of it. The stuff has taken over!









Homeschooling is going ok. We've been pretty relaxed/eclectic about it. We've had a slow start and I'm second guessing myself on a daily basis. I feel like somehow I'm going to ruin Jacob. He's at the top of his class academically and I don't want to mess him up. I guess I wouldn't be so concerned about it if I knew we would be in this for the long run, but I'm suspecting that in the next couple of years, he may want to return to school and I don't want him to struggle with it. *sigh*

Have a Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## majazama (Aug 2, 2003)

YAY! MDC is back. I didn't know what to do with my computer time during those three days. I learned a lot about various things which I never have time to look up on google.:LOL

my baby is almost crawling! She's a real go-getter. And she's so adorable too. Likes tochew on the table cloth when we're at the table and trys to grab my food too.


----------



## punkprincessmama (Jan 2, 2004)

: mamas

Nice to "see" you all again









eilonwy --







some healing vibes for you. hope you are able to get some rest and start feeling better soon.

i think Zoomey is going through a spurt of some sort. She is constantly eating, constantly! She's nursing too, though it varies daily as to how much. And she is talking non stop. She gets something in her head and theres just no way around it. She gets upset easily too. She dropped a bookmark behind our bed last week and was inconsolable about it (the bed is right up against the wall and there is no way I can move it by myself) It is definetley an interesting age!


----------



## Bethkm (Jun 27, 2003)

Tyson is such a joy these days! I swear there is nothing he won't say. He is really into saying, "remember when I...." Filling in the blank with something that happened yesterday or 3 months ago. It's a riot. Just now he was yelling from the other room, "mom! now I have two!" I told him to come show me and he had his doll baby on one boob and his teddy bear on another boob. Tandem nursing his toys...what a well rounded kid.

Can you tell we are having a good morning? We woke up early 6:00 which is unusual but I'm hoping for a long nap this afternoon. Tyson has spent the mornign playing independantly for the most part while I made 2 pumpkin pies for tomorrow. SOunds too good to be true.


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

hey everyone..









we are doing well.. getting all ready to move..the waldorf sale was on saturday and we did really well..i sold pretty much everything i made and have orders too! it was a great fair and i got most of elwynn's christmas/birthday gifts there.. so many wonderful things..i could have spent a $1000 easily.. but im going to put most of the money i make from felting in a box for elwynn's education..i want him to go to waldorf, but i may not be able to afford it..im not sure. either way ill have a bit of savings..for travel maybe.

we are going to go visit elwynn's grampa and great grandparents in manitoba this holiday season. he has met his grampa, but not the rest of his dads side of the family. we might take the train, which will be wonderful for elwynn..

how is everyone today?


----------



## majazama (Aug 2, 2003)

Sounds like you had fun, fern. If you keep making your little things and selling them, you could make a lot of cashola.

Have fun with the "D" family.:LOL Good luck! Don't forget your fire-proof armour.

haeven and I just watched shrek 2. I like this movie because it is so anti-stereotype (prince takes girl into the sunset, barf)...

well, time for bed.


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

yeah, its pretty exciting. at least now i can spend some extra on nice christmas and birthday presents..if i want to. samaya looks like she is getting sooo big. i sure miss you and your girls. elwynn was loooking at the pictures of samaya and haeven that you sent your mom and saying "cousin..maya..haeven"

we looked into the train and its CRAZY expensive..even the bus is pretty costly, so maybe we will have to wait on the trip to the "D's" we'll see..


----------



## DecemberSun (Jul 6, 2003)

Hi everyone. Did you have a nice Thanksgiving? We ate lots of good food and had a nice time with the family.

Glad MDC is up again. What a PITA. I'm kinda dpressed because I'm pretty sure I got ripped off on the TP. Very nice diapers, too. I really believe in karma, so it's all good. (Or at least it will be...)

Zachary has been doing so-so sleeping in his own bed. For the first two weeks he did really well, no crying or anything. But now he likes to get up a few times and kick and scream and fight us. He wakes up about 4:30 and I let him in bed with us, but I think that's confusing him because it's still dark, YK? He doesn't get why he has to go back to his bed at midnight, but he can come to our bed at 4... But, all in all it is going well. He is sleeping SO much better for naps, when he used to wake up halfway through to be nursed back to sleep, and 80% of the time we'd have to hold him for the rest of the nap because he didn't want us to put him down. Now he'll sleep for 2 solid hours, and get out of bed himself. Cutie patooty.

He is talking a bunch too. Starting to tell "stories" recalling events and explaining things. It's weird to have a real conversation with him. All of a sudden he is in love with his 4 yr. old cousin. He keeps talking about him because we went to his birthday party last week, and Zachary just thinks he is SO cool. We got some cute pictures of him all dressed up on Thanksgiving, so I'll post them soon. Gonna go to bed, I worked a 12 hour shift today...


----------



## Brayg (Jun 18, 2003)

Awww...man...what happened with your diapers on the TP?


----------



## DecemberSun (Jul 6, 2003)

A wonderful mama just gave me info about the person who ripped me off. Apparently, she has stolen diapers from a lot of people on a bunch of different sites. I was supposed to trade my RB shell set, with 4 extra contours and 12 doublers for her 6 Fuzzi Bunz. I will post about it on the diapering forum, because I want people to be warned about scams...


----------



## Brayg (Jun 18, 2003)

(((leah))) I'll head over to the diapering boards


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

I was wondering-- are most of the kids on this thread in their own beds these days? I don't think that BeanBean would be willing or able to sleep without company; in fact, I know he wouldn't. At my mom's house the other night, I put him down with his cousin to sleep and he was fine until he woke up and I wasn't right there. He went downstairs looking for me, and when he couldn't find me he started bawling for "mamma!!"







I called him as I headed down after him, and when he saw me he said "there's the mamma!!" and the look of relief through all those tears was just incredible.

The next night, the same thing happened only instead of being upstairs I was downstairs, dealing with his sister who was unhappy. He went into the upstairs room first and cried when he couldn't find me. The next night when I took BooBah to the ER, BeanBean woke up and screamed "I want my mother, I need my mother!" loudly enough that I could hear him when I opened the door to get out of the car.







I have a feeling that if he had his own bed, that if he didn't expect to "snuggle on mamma" every night to go to sleep, it'd be ten times worse.

Fun story about my toddler-to-be: I woke up last night to the sound of someone calling "mamma, mamma!" in a slightly distressed voice. Expecting to find BeanBean looking for nursies, I opened my eyes. BeanBean was sound asleep with Daddy; BooBah was reaching for me!







"Mamma, nurzhie, mamma!" I pulled out my boob and she latched on like a vacuum pump. :LOL It was just a real jolt, to realize that my "brand new" baby girl is fully five months old and getting to be a whole person, you know?







It happens in the blink of an eye!


----------



## Bethkm (Jun 27, 2003)

Tyson is not anywhere near his own bed either. I don't anticipate him leaving until there is a sib for him to sleep with. I'm not even pg yet so I'm talking years. He does sleep for 1-3 hours in our bed alone until we come to bed without a problem and naps alone, but that is the extent of it.

We've had a little interest in the potty the last few days. He has been sitting on it off and on for a few months now but yesterday twice he told me he needed to poop so I offered his potty and he took me up on it. Unfortunately, he didn't poop in there, but rather in his diaper after he got up out of boredom. I guess it's a step in teh right direction anyway. He's never indicated awareness of his peeps/poos before.

We've had such a nice, long weekend together. DH worked for a few hours on Fri but otherwise has been home with us. Tomorrow will be a big reality check. I'm DREADING IT!


----------



## DecemberSun (Jul 6, 2003)

I just started putting Zach in his own bed because it go to the point that neither of us were sleeping. Zachary just wanted to nurse ALL night, and he has this very forceful toddler sucking, not nice and soft like a "baby". And he'd toss and turn with the boob in his mouth, and he was trying to stretch me in directions I'm not supposed to go. :LOL And he'd want to switch sides every five minutes or so, so I'd have to roll over and it was just getting very uncomfortable. For the first few nights I felt like I didn't get to spend as much time with him, it was weird to not have him in bed with me at night... But OTOH it was nice to sleep for long blocks at a time... He's signing bed and saying "nigh-night" so I guess he's ready for a nap right now.


----------



## punkprincessmama (Jan 2, 2004)

I think I posted about this before.... Zoom is mostly in her own bed these days, and it's a rather recent change. We nurse to sleep in the big bed and then when Dh comes to bed he puts her in her toddler bed which is on the floor right next to our bed (which is also on the floor :LOL) We just weren't getting any sleep, due to frequent night nursing and her frequently waking and crying when I rolled over or got up to pee. It got to the point I wasn't feeling very nice at night, kwim? Then I got pregnant adn I was like this just isnt going to work for me! I need need need my sleep adn even more when I'm pregnant. Anyhow, this is working out really nicely, she sleeps so much better and sleeps through EVERYTHING! It's amazing. I really really missed her at first, and still long for a family bed, but this way we are sleeping. If it were feasible dh and I both would love to have a literal bed room, a room that was all bed so we could all sleep together but still have plenty of room, kwim?

wow, im rambling today....


----------



## majazama (Aug 2, 2003)

right now me and my grrls all sleep together in a double (futon) bed. Sometimes I have to move haeven over, because shes a heat-seeking little body, but otherwise, I love it. If haeven had her own bed, I would have it right next to mine, but I don't really have the $$ to buy a new one.

Her night nursing is annoying me these days, cause she's so big now, and I'm already nursing Samaya all night long. H will wake up and come to whatever side of my body there is a "free boob" and pull my covers off (again and again)..., And say meemeee... I'm trying to not nurse her at all during the night, till the sun comes up, but she keeps waking up again and again...

O.K. that's my rant.


----------



## abranger (Dec 15, 2001)

the holidays have started in full force here. we had thnkasgiving and 2 hanakuh parties this weekend with dh's extended family b/c his parents are leaving for florida next week. GA got so many things we would never have bought but she loves ....like a princess tea party set YUCK







she did get the fisher price little people zoo set which we wanted her to have but on principle did not want to buy so we are happy about that. so much stuff already though and we still have actual hanakuh next week, then christmas, then her birthday!

GA said the cutest thing tonight. she calls nursing schnicky. i was nnnursing her before bed and she looked up at me and said "mmmmm good schnicky mommy!" dh and I just cracked up laughing it was so cute.

hope everyone had a good thanksgiving if you celebrate and a nice long weekend if you don't

Amy


----------



## saritasmile (Sep 5, 2004)

hey, have any of you mama's seen *real* fake boobs before? Well i got to for thanksgiving. We went to some friends house and his family was there and his 22 yr old sister (who has a 15 mo old i might add) recently got a boob job. She seemed nice but i'm not really sure because i was just focused on NOT staring at them! well let's just say i had an interesting holiday 









razi has been doing so many funny things lately. he's finally getting some more hair too. he loves when i polmade it into a mohawk. hell just stare at himself in the mirror. he also has been wanting to look at himself in the mirror when he's upset (not real upset just a little). pretty funny....


----------



## DecemberSun (Jul 6, 2003)

Sarita, my husband's cousin has fake boobs and they look horrible, IMO. They are HUGE, and she's a perky blonde Barbie-esque type with an attitude to match. I'm sorry, I hate saying bad things about her because she used to be nice, but lately I just can't relate to her. To me, big sexy boobs should be associated with being full of milk. Instead they're mostly associated with boob jobs and NOT nursing. I don't like it.

I'm almost done Christmas shopping. I have my mom and dad and a friend of mine to shop for, and then I'm done! I also need to buy the Little People school bus for Zachary- so far he only has three wooden puzzles. We got Julianna a little trunk of dress-up stuff and string beads- she LOVES picking up stuff around the house and layering it all on, LOL. Crystal is getting some books, a backpack, and a La La (Teletubbies) doll. I know I am getting new pots and pans, and a new knife set. DH is getting a work station for his computer so he can record his songs and put them to background music, and burn them onto CDs. (He's a guitar player.)

We are having a little BBQ here on Friday night for Zachary's birthday. All he can talk about his eating "cate" (cake) and playing with his cousin "Mamien" (Damien). He already got a toddler bed shaped like a train from his Grammy, and I'm sure other people will bring gifts. We recently went through all the toy boxes and gave all the "old" toys to Goodwill, so we're ready now for birthdays and Christmas, LOL. Time sure flies, doesn't it? I can vividly remember being pregnant this time two years ago, waiting and wondering when I would become a mother...

Where are casina and *solsticemama*?


----------



## mamamoo (Apr 29, 2002)

My little guy is 2 today!!







I am so emotional. I remember walking from room to room at this time stopping and hanging onto the walls breathing through contractions. He will have been born in about 6 hours. And here I am about to give birth again. LOL I am due in just over a week.







We aren't doing much for his b-day today, but plan on having a family party this weekend.







He is getting some big crayons, and lots of coloring books. He loves coloring!!
<sigh> I can't believe he is two!







Debi


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

i have no idea what beanbean & boobah are getting for channukah or xmas; probably nothing for channukah and a few small things from the ils for xmas. actually, i know that his grandmother bought him one of those steering wheel panels you sit on your lap that makes a lot of noise. the noise is pretty obnoxious, but if it'll keep him from wanting to mess with the real steering wheel in the car i certainly won't object. :LOL

i made applesauce yesterday. it came out really good, and i've canned four or five quarts of it. yum! mike wanted it to be boobah's first food but 1)it's got skins in it 2)it's really sweet, even though i added very little sugar and 3)it's got cinnamon in it, and i'd rather her first food was 'plain'. to say nothing of the fact that she's not sitting up quite as well as i'd like her to be before she starts eating, she kind of tilts after a little while. :LOL

i got a phone call this afternoon from someone interested in the secular homeschooling group i'm starting-- yay! i think i had this secret fear that i'd be the only one there, but now i know at least one other person is coming.







i'm very excited.

and i'm still sick, now i'm coughing up thick, sticky mucous in the shape of my bronchi (casts). it's super gross, and white with a vaguely yellow tint. i've probably got pneumonia, and that's no surprise to anyone who knows me; i've never in my life had a cold that didn't progress at least into bronchitis, and often pneumonia. it totally sucks, because i'm short of breath all the time, i feel like i did the week i was wheezing and didn't realize it until i fainted.







so irritating! i'm not going for a breathing treatment until my nails turn blue, though, unless my doctor says something abotu it tomorrow at my (regular) appointment.


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

i'm having some problems dealing with beanbean of late. i'm depressed and angry, and i find i have a very short temper with him.














it's not his fault; he's two. still, i just get so frustrated! i almost told mike to come home from work and take him off my hands, i was worried i was going to strangle him. sometimes i wonder what on earth made me think i could handle more than one child. i'm glad that i had boobah when i did (that she was concieved while beanbean was still easy) because i don't think i'd get pregnant right now for all the tea in china, and i didn't want my kids to be so far apart.







i need help to relax, some time all to myself. i'm going to have to take boobah with me when i go out tonight (most likely) and that's depressing. i need time to myself!!! i'm losing it.









last week, after thanksgiving dinner, beanbean pooped in his pullup. now, i put him in the pullup because we had a long drive, and i knew he probably would't be able to wait so long to go, but he was so upset when he went! he pooped and told me 'mommy, i pooped! i pooped in the pullup!" and started crying. i said 'it's okay, honey, that's what it's for," and his tears started coming fast and furious. i asked what's wrong and he said "i'm potty trained, poopies go in the potty, i'm potty trained!!"














poor kid! he just kept crying, saying it over and over again "i'm potty trained, i'm potty trained!" i'm not sure who did that to him, but since i don't refer to it as potty training (the whole training kids concept really bothers me) it didn't come from me.







he was really upset about it, though, it took a full half hour after he was clean to calm him down.


----------



## abranger (Dec 15, 2001)

eilonwy i have so much respect for all of you with 2. ga is such a handful right now. the WHINING is killing me. thursday am before we left for family's house she basically wined for 4 hours straight. dh was out at a football game and i really though i was going to kill her. i resorted to tv and even that only mildly helped.

how do you guys react/ deal with the wining?

amy


----------



## Mona (May 22, 2003)

wow- lots to read and catch up on.
fyi- i think solsticemama is moving this week, or last week. Casina- are you hiding?









my computer has been all funky lately, so i haven't been spending much time on line, and it has been wonderful.








but i do miss the addiction at times.









time for a few comments---
dd still sleeps in the bed, and i imagine will for a very long time.









she is really changing developmentally- thus going thru some sleep changes and emotional changes that are driving me pretty much batty. i try to remind myself that she goes thru certain things every time a big change comes along, and that it will pass. IT WILL PASS!!!








at the same time, watching her grow is astounding. she is getting OLD.







but still small enough to cuddle into my arms when we nurse.









ok- gotta go, but wanted to give big hugs to eilowny. Hang in there mama.







and


----------



## saritasmile (Sep 5, 2004)

razi has been driving me crazy too!!! at least we aren't alone, yk? i've never spanked him but today he and i were 'fighting' about something and i kept thinking 'i want to spank him, i want to spank him' and then i just took a deep breath and tried to stay calm, then it would happen all over again. i felt so bad for feeling that way but i was just so frustrated. the mornings have been especially bad lately w/ razi not even chilling out just so i can make breakfast. he also always always cries if he wakes up at any point and i'm not there. i would love for him to wake up from a nap and come out and find me sewing or whatever and crawl in my lap for wake up 'dee'. but it's always mmmmAAAAAAAAAMMMMMaaaaaa!!!!!!! i don't know what i would do if i had another child right now.







to all of you that do and







to all of you who have a 2 yr old.

eilonwy, if we lived close i'd watch your kids for you so you could get a break!









i have no idea how to handle the whining.


----------



## *solsticemama* (Feb 8, 2003)

We're in the middle of packing...sort of. Move in date is tomorrow and we have about 7 boxes packed







:...







: But in reality we don't have to be out of here till we're ready so I'm only feeling a little pressured about it. I don't know what our internet connection will be at the new place so I may be posting sporadically for awhile.








: to all the november toddlers

As for the whining, what came to me while I was reading thru the posts was that it's also been 2 years for us mommas so we're not as fresh to the job as we were say, a year ago. Ds's moods are often a reflection of my own inner state. I think I'm alot more of a whiner than he is hehehe.

Ok do any of your dhs feel you're not spending enough time on them?


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by **solsticemama**
Ok do any of your dhs feel you're not spending enough time on them?

Mine feels unappreciated, because he does way more work towards family sanity than the average man and I kind of expect it of him. He says I'm not liberated, just lazy. :LOL Maybe I am lazy, but I still bust my butt all day. *sigh* Of course, I work harder than the average parent. I don't like listening to my kids cry, and will put soothing them above things like doing laundry and cooking dinner.

[RANT]







My sister gave me a load of crap today for "not watching my kid" because I didn't follow BeanBean the entire time I was there. She yells at him for doing normal things, threatens him and calls him names and she has no idea that she's coming closer and closer to pushing me over the edge. If she ever raises a hand to my son....







I'm so sick of the namecalling and whining, though. She does the same thing to my nieces, and then calls me a bad parent because I don't threaten them or try to terrify them into doing my will. She is not a believer in TCS; in fact, she doesn't take anyone seriously except for herself, and that's sad because she's a complete joke. What the heck does she think she's going to accomplish by calling my two year old son a spoiled brat or a pain in the a$$, or telling him that his mother is a lazy b!tch? What a







!














[/RANT]


----------



## Bethkm (Jun 27, 2003)

Well, we had a craptacular day around here. We started off by going to Tyson's 2 year well baby visit. I talked with his doctor about the penny still being in his stomach and the risks involved with just leaving it there until it decides to move. So, by the end of the conversation, she has decided to refer us to a pediatric gastroenterologist about 50 miles away. This guy decides he wants an updated abdominal x-ray before we see him so we head off to our hospital for that. The x-ray showed it's still in the same spot. So then this doctor decides we need to do a barium study before we go see him. So, Thurs morning we are scheduled for that. How in the world are we going to convince our 2 year old to drink the gross stuff for the barium study!? I'm so dreading it! Then they'll do a series of x-rays once he has drank the stuff. The poor kid is so sensitive and so leary of strangers and new situations and now all this! I will say though, he handled the x-ray beautifully today. He seems to get it that it's not gonna hurt or anything now that he's had 3. I just have horrible visions of him not drinking the stuff and spitting it out and all that. HOpefully he won't have to drink too much. DH will go with us so that usually helps.

I'm feeling good about getting the referral, I want someone to evaluate him who is a specialist in both peds and the GI system. I just hate the trauma he may have to endure.

I hope all you sick mamas feel better soon...no one told me how hard it is to parent when there are no sick days! Hang in there!


----------



## punkprincessmama (Jan 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bethkm*
no one told me how hard it is to parent when there are no sick days! Hang in there!

No Kidding!! i was soooo sick fri nite and sat morning, puking puking puking. ugh. dh had to work saturday and you know what I just barely tried to keep it together. I felt so weak and just *sick* that i actually turned on teh t.v. and left it on until dh got home. I got out the package of disposables my mom bought months and months and months ago and I used them! I stayed in bed and dd brought books and blocks and cars etc. into the bed and we played there. I was so grateful.

Anyhow.... eilonwy







i just don't even know what to say about your sister, except is there anyway NOT to be around her as much? I know you are really involved with your niece.... but







your sister is just too much and i can't believe she thinks she can say that kind of stuff around you, to your kids, etc. and not think you might be tempted to kick her in the @$$.

as for the whining, we have it full tilt here and there are moments I really have to step away take a deep breath and remind myself that this is a stage and will not last forever (someone please tell me it won't last forever!) Mostly I try to model for her the way I would like her to speak to me. We are definetley going through some developmental milestone kinda things here and I'm just trying to weather the storm. I definetley can relate to what you said, solsticemama about not being so fresh two years into the parenting.

As for dh, he's feeling much better these days since Zoomba is going to sleep earlier and sleeping so much better. He had never said anything before, but latley there have been lots of comments about how nice it is to have some uninterrupted time together in the evenings.









Good Luck with your move Rose









Bethkm, Good luck with all the doctor stuff. I'll definetley be thinking about you guys this week. My dd sounds a lot like your son temperment wise. We had to have some x-rays and medical work done when she was ten months old and it was awful for all the reasons you said - new people, doing weird things. The xrays were teh worst, you can't reason with a ten month old to hold still..... anyhow, best of luck to you and your son. I hope it isn't too bad for him. (or you!)









Where's Casina?

Just reread your earlier post eilonwy, and I wish I had some good advice for you. All I can say is that I can relate (and I only have one right now!) There have been times I've been tempted to call my dh home too. Time alone is always nice, but I don't know how you do it when you have a babe BooBah's age. Do you have any friends nearby? Sometimes just having a mama friend over helps so much, even with all the kids in the mix. And honestly, and I hope that I'm not offending you cause I know family is family, but honestly, Id try to stay away from your mom and sis for a little while until you are feeling better. eek. i always feel funny about giving personal advice like this. Anyhow, if there is anything at all that I can do to help, please lmk.

okay, i've said enough. Good Night Mamas.


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

The sister giving me all the grief is not my nieces' mother-- that one is busy trying to lead a normal life. She wants to lose forty pounds and join the Air Force, leaving her children with me & mom. It may sound a little strange, but this would actually be a wonderful thing for her and for the kids. They get along so much better when they don't have to see each other all the time! Sister A has the kids and sister E is just a whiny little hellion. E is living at my mom's house because she did something stupid and was kicked out of the place she was staying before as a result. She's not paying my mom rent (I did when I lived there, and A does now); in fact, she took mom's ATM card last month and spent a whole bunch of money she didn't have, so my mom hasn't had a telephone for the past two weeks. That's right-- E spent the money mom was going to pay the phone bill with, but _I'm_ the irresponsible one.







A works 40+ hours a week at an assisted living facility, at night; E sits on her butt watching television. If it was me, mom would be all over me telling me to get a job and give her some money, but that's an old story in my family-- I'm supposed to be responsible for everyone else, all the time, no matter what.







I really let mom have it today, I told her flat out that if I had been doing the crap that E is doing now, she'd have kicked my butt out on the street and I didn't want to hear her whining at all about not having a telephone or anything else that E does, because she's a self-righteous little brat and mom doesn't want to do anything about her anyway (except complain to me, like I should fix it, and then admonish me if I actually attempt to).

I have to see them fairly regularly, because there are no doctors around here who take my insurance or the kids', and getting that changed is a real pain in the neck. So, in order to take the kids to the dr (and by kids, I generally mean BooBah; BeanBean is very healthy) I have to go to my mom's house and drop BeanBean off for a few hours. Every time I do it, my sister E has a canary about it-- you'd think I was abandoning my child forever the way she talks. Just today, she tried to ream me out for "ditching" him. As if! I was gone for an hour and a half!

Hm. I could go on and on about this, I'm really pissed off, but I probably shouldn't. It can't be healthy, you know?









Tonight, I made sweet potatos. I cooked them with pineapple and marshmallows. I offered a marshmallow to my niece, who took it happily. BeanBean asked for one, so I gave him one too. ChibiChibi made appreciative noises and said "Mmmmm, I love marshmallows!" BeanBean made a funny face and said, "oooooh, I hate marshmallows!" It was hilarious, he kept sucking on it and licking it, but he had this horrified look on his face and he couldn't stand it. He kept eating it because his cousin was, but once she finished hers he snuck into the kitchen and put his in the trash.







: What a funny little man my Bean is! :LOL


----------



## Brayg (Jun 18, 2003)

Well, yesterday sucked, mamas. I have an ectopic pregnancy. I had a d & c done at the hospital yesterday and then a shot of methotrexate that will hopefully dissolve the pregnancy so I don't have to have surgery.

It's been very emotionally draining. :*(


----------



## punkprincessmama (Jan 2, 2004)

Oh Rachel























words fail me....

please take care of yourself and know that im here for you anytime.


----------



## *solsticemama* (Feb 8, 2003)

Rachel,







s to you, mama. Be gentle with yourself for the next little while.

Bethkm, it sounds so distressing, what you're describing having to go thru with your ds. May it all go smoothly and harmoniously.

Today is garbage day. One round of trucks has already gone by and ds didn't wake up but there's still another round to go so I could find myself outside, pre-dawn, gazing at the garbage trucks with a very enthusiastic toddler in my arms. :LOL

Punk, sending you feel good vibes


----------



## Brayg (Jun 18, 2003)

thanks mamas!


----------



## Bethkm (Jun 27, 2003)

Rachel. So sorry for your loss. Take care of yourself.


----------



## abranger (Dec 15, 2001)

Hi moms! just wanted to post this in case some of you haven't seen it yet

Read this thread, and help our MDC sisters in need! http://www.mothering.com/discussions...7&page=1&pp=20


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Oh Rachel,







. I have no idea what to say.


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

rachel im so sorry for your loss..








know that we are always here to support you in any way that we can.. be gentle with yourself and give yourself time to grieve..its okay to be sad.

its strange..never meeting you women, but feeling like i know you and your little ones. the world is a stranger place every day.

elwynn slept in him own room in his own bed for the first time last night...till about 1am..then he came to our room.. but thats okay because i couldnt sleep i missed him so much. go figure! i wanted my bed back and then i couldnt sleep without him.

my love for this small child exceeds anything i have ever experienced before and anything that i could have ever imagined.

today is cold and foggy. it snowed close by here, but not actually at our house. today elwynn and i are going to go on an adventure for a shower curtain.


----------



## tea olive (Apr 15, 2002)

i'm sorry rachel. sending healing vibes your way.

hello everyone. my email didn't work and then mdc was down and i still don't get notified regularly. there's my excuses. i have missed y'all even tho i haven't gotten around here. i still have a page left to read.

ruby turned two and usually i spend the time thinking about the labor but really i just thought about having another baby girl.
she is starting to put two words together.

we are suffering from the usual post thanksgiving dilemma of being sickly. every year i forget that we don't have this problem hoping it was just a fluke. we'll be better by the time the winter holiday comes around and we see all the same people and we all complain about being sick.

i've been knitting lately while nursing.
we still sleep together all of us. two queen beds on the floor, no boxspring. i'be been ready to build a platform. i'm sandwiched between clay and ruby nursing and we are turned with our feet towards reed and damen on the end. sometimes it is cute and heavenly, sometimes not. reed is four feet tall and sometimes stinks and kicks hard.

chopsticks, my mom brags that i used them at 19 months. i do have really good fine motor skills, and i think many asian peoples do as well. my sons cannot use chopsticks other as toys. ruby may fare better since she draws better than both of them. in taiwan i did see toddlers using chopsticks and my baby uncle was adept and he was three. he probably had no other choice!

more crying from the sick crew. they have been waking all night and i get my sleep when they get up in the morning. yikes.


----------



## DecemberSun (Jul 6, 2003)

s and healing vibes to Rachel, and casina. Pretend I drove over to your houses this morning and brought you tea and made you cinammon toast, and watched your kids so you could take a bath...









Good luck with the move, Rose. I told DH that if we ever move again we're either selling or burning all of our stuff, and buying new. :LOL

My kids actually just got OUT of a really bad rut of whining and crying ALL DAY LONG. For a long while I was just trying to get through one day at a time- I felt like I was drowning and struggling hard to keep my head above water. I felt so stressed, and DH really doesn't do much around the house. I wasn't getting enough coverage from the nursing agency to take care of Crystal. One or both of the babies seemed to be crying constantly, and I never had a moment's peace, and my home didn't feel like a safe haven. On top of that I couldn't really go anywhere to re-charge because Zachary couldn't be without the boob for more than a few hours at a time (he'd SCREAM), and I was getting flack from friends/relatives about weaning him so I could get some free time. I finally just slipped back into reality. I'm not sure what happened to make me change my way of thinking, but it's much better now! I re-arranged furniture so the positive energy could flow better. I decluttered the house. I bought more plants inside and out! I tried to exercise more. I took a deep breath before I yelled at the kids, and believe it or not IT HELPED. The kids' became more cooperative and calm when I wasn't getting so upset all the time. I wholeheartedly believe that our attitudes reflects upon the kids. I'm not saying that you're a bad parent if your kid is a big brat (LOL), because sometimes we just can't "control" our kids no matter what we want them to do. But I am proof that if you take the time to "be in the moment" (as solsticemama has said) and relax a little, your kids will follow your lead and they'll be more patient too. I wasted a lot of time being sad, stressed, angry, and tired when I should have been trying to get my head out of the insomnia-induced fog to actually enjoy my children. Every day is a chance for them to learn something, and every lesson is a memory. I don't want them remembering Mama as a mean, stressed, yelling person. That's helped me get through the whiney phases.

Speak of the devil, my little screamer is requesting my attention...


----------



## Brayg (Jun 18, 2003)

Thanks so much mamas. I appreciate it! :*)

LMAO Leah! Imagine I had a great time.


----------



## majazama (Aug 2, 2003)

Rachel~ I hope that you are feeling better these days. Maybe there will be another baby in your future.


----------



## tea olive (Apr 15, 2002)

leah, what a wonderful post.
it took me a long time to realize that i was trying to follow the myth of being a calm, soothing, warm mother at all times. as long as my children feel loved, it is okay to show my true emotions of anger, irritation and annoyance and fatigue. it has been learning how to handle those emotions in a mature nonoffensive manner that will take me a lifetime! i've probably been more determined to learn so that the crazy monster people i spawn happen to be lovable respectful crazy monster people i can live with. but i've come to embrace feeling real, instead of faking it. though sometimes faking it a little does help towards the real, like smiling. it is amazing what powers smiling has with my kids that no words in the world have.


----------



## Bethkm (Jun 27, 2003)

I am starting to hear my mother's voice coming out of my head and it's freaking me out! When DS stands across the house from me and yells "MOMMA!", I can't help but eventually yell back "WHA-AT!" I'm glad I'm not hte only one who gets annoyed adn frustrated. THanks for a great post Leah, you are so right!

We made it through the barium swallow test despite a rude radiologist who acted like DS should love him and should just gulp down the barium. DS wouldn't drink it from the cup or the straw, so I asked for an oral syringe. The radiologist says, "how about getting a 4 oz bottle?" I said he would take a bottle and the guys like, "well, what WILL he take?!" I again said the oral syringe would work in a not so nice voice. I forgot how so many physicans think they are hot sh*t and like to push people around. I'm an RN but haven't worked in 2 years so I forgot how rude some of them are.

ANyway, Tyson hated it but seems to understand why we are doing this and then when it's over he is fine and needs to tell people about it for a few days. Good healthy processing. We're waiting to hear back from the pediatric gastoenterologist so we'll see. But it's still in there!


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

: HAPPY BIRTHDAY HAEVEN SOlEIL! and jasanna too!
















i remember when haeven was born. i was still pragnant with elwynn and when i heard that she had been born i burst into tears of joy and excitement because it meant that soon i would meet my own little one. i hope that you have a wonderful day today with your girls jazz. i wish that we could be there to celebrate with you.








we love you all very much! fern, elwynn and timothy


----------



## DecemberSun (Jul 6, 2003)

Yay! Happy Birthday Haeven!!!









Zachary's birthday was Friday, and we had a party. Zachary wasn't feeling well, and he only had a half hour nap, so he was sleepy and overwhelmed through the whole thing. Earlier that day I tried to explain that his friends would be coming over and he said "Yay, friends!" Then I named each one, and he'd repeat their names, so I thought he'd kinda be ready for all the people coming over. But he mostly played by himself and watched the older kids play. He had fun, though. And of course, throughout the day I'd look at the clock and remember what I was doing two years earlier ("Oh, right now I was 5 centimeters and very uncomfortable!")









I got to meet saritasmile!!! She drove 2 1/2 hours with her DS and SO to come to Zachary's party. It was awesome to meet Sarah in person, and Razi is absolutely ADORABLE! Sarita showed me one of her slings, and they are really beautiful. If anyone is in the market for one, contact her. (Isn't it great that we have our very own diapermaker [Rachel] and slingmaker [Sarah] in this group?!) Actually, Sarita's SO was my older brother's best friend from first grade through about junior high. They've stayed in touch over the years, and somehow Sarita and I wound up in the same forum on MDC... Weird. (Or "wee-ud" in Razi-speak :LOL)

Someone is banging something very hard against the wall in Zach's room, so I better go check on my crazy little monsters... Uh-oh, now there's screaming...


----------



## majazama (Aug 2, 2003)

Thanks fern and leah for the happy birthdays







I am definatly thinking about what was going on exactly two years ago... last night I was thinking how I was in so much pain (she was born at 2:30 in the morning) at that time 2 years ago. I almost cried yesterday, but I guess I'm getting to be a road weary parent, so it didn't impact me as much this time. My BABY is 2!!! WOW! Now I see how adults always say "they grow up so fast".

This morning haeven found her little books that I wrapped for her, and I let her open it (she had already started







) we are going to have three other babies over today, and a bunch of other mammas... going to have organic chocolate cake w/ organic icing and two beezwax candles... oh yeah, and lunch before that. Should be fun.


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

A belated happy birthday to zachary! sounds like the party went pretty well considering the little sleep factor.

we are having a birthday party for elwynn before his actual day because his falls on dec.26th and everyone is always busy that day..so we are going to have a kid and family bash on the 19th then have a quiet day on his actual birthday.some of my good friends from vancouver are coming so im pretty excited about that.

yesterday i went to the farmers market and sold my felted gnomes and toys, beeswax christmas tree decorations and we did really well..people loved the things i make and i sold them faster than i could make them. it was really fun to meet people in the community too..i made some good connections and i need that in this community.

hope you all have a nice quiet sunday afternoon!


----------



## *solsticemama* (Feb 8, 2003)

: happy birthing day mamajaza and december sun and birthday blessings on your little ones.

Leah, I agree saritasmile is wonderful and her slings are awesome and yep, Razi is adorable. He and ds and me and sarita met up this past summer, an instant connection.

Great to hear all your wares were so popular, mamafern. That must be a satisfying feeling. I looked at your things thru your sig link. Very nice


----------



## saritasmile (Sep 5, 2004)

Yay!! Zackery's party was fun! And it was so great to finally meet Leah and company!







Thanks for the nice words about my slings mamas!!

Happy Birthday!!! mamajaza and haeven









and to brayg









well razi has been acting rather different lately, he's been fairly subdude and shy around most people, he keeps saying 'shy' and 'scared' and waking up at night crying and freaking out. he even came and sat on my lap at playgroup and everyone noticed he was being so mellow. solsticemama can attest: this is not razi. i've been pretty worried and then last night i got a finger in his mouth and felt one of his 2 year molars right under the surface! poor guy i think it's been hurting pretty bad. but i was also wondering if there was also some growth or developmental thing happening too. i need to check my books.


----------



## *solsticemama* (Feb 8, 2003)

Saritasmile some child development philosophies equate the coming in of teeth with the refining and developing of the mind. I find this an interesting theory. Teething is often a time of discomfort and agitation for babies and toddlers and the development and refining of the mind, I would think, would be quite a contracting experience on a certain level if you think about how expansive and limitless a newborn's gaze and being is. Naming, defining, recognizing etc are both expanding in that they give a child more ability to communicate but they are also binding because once something is named it becomes fixed and finite.

Sarita, Razi may embodying what is going on psychologically/spiritually, a tremendous developmental leap. Ok suddenly feeling a bit shy. Time to


----------



## tea olive (Apr 15, 2002)

solsticemama, did you move? i've been out of it.

the leaps are real and transforming. what i have found getting used to is realizing that i am just as moody and strange to live with.

we've been fighting thanksgiving illness and i feel like the only reason i have it is because i actually went out last week. since my mil quit her job she offered to watch the "sleeping" children so i could watch dh play his last gig with the band. i found it really ironic that i had to arrange a situation to do this coveted "adult activity", which was sit in a bar for two hours and behave freely, like a child. yes, i had fun and no one awakened while i was gone.

i'm experiencing an interesting manifestation of illness in a child. reed has been extremely clumsy. i forgot how far he has come this year. like he has been running into and stepping on us and the spills and falls are constant. the worst was that yesterday i noticed from afar (in the yard) that he had a bo-bo on his foot, since his pants are usually covering it. turns out he has a second degree burn the size of a quarter, peeled, from jumping around on the bed and his foot touched the very hot lamp. when asked when it happenned, he replied "tomorrow". so far he has had only had a sniffle to clue me how bad he has felt. he hasn't even cried about it and barely complained. he hurt his finger the other day that he was very much in tears about, though i guess much of the upset was that he felt he was directly responsible?

ruby is horse crazy.
i'm finding the knitting meditative and simple and portable. though it is a different pace from the sewing and fabrication with intense design that i'm used to doing. i'm making about a scarf a day.


----------



## majazama (Aug 2, 2003)

WOW! what a partay! I connected with a bunch of mamas today that came to haeven's b-day party. We all feel the same way... That it's not too healthy to be stuck in a cabin alone with your children and or partner for endless day/weeks.... We are going to have a monthly get-together now! YAY! We all cloth diaper/co-sleep/generally do our best for our babies, so it's nice to have such like-mindedness to hang with.

Haeven had to have a nap in the middle of her party, cause she was sooo pooped! We had so much yummy food and a big ol' choco cake. It was fun for everyone. The playsilks were a blast.... I highly recommend them for a present.


----------



## majazama (Aug 2, 2003)

casina~ I just rented a movie for haeven yesterday called "Spirit, Stallion of the Cimarron".... all about horses. I really liked it. It's non-disney, and has a really great story, and beautiful graphics. Your ruby might love it. I bet she loves horses partly because she (and all our littles) were born in the "year of the horse" and she's a sag too, right? Lotsa horse there.


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *saritasmile*
well razi has been acting rather different lately, ...solsticemama can attest: this is not razi.

This is what I came here to post about. While BeanBean has not been shy, per se, he has been uncharacteristically introspective of late. He speaks to me sometimes in this solemn, grown-up voice, and his babyness seems to be melting away to reveal a serious, thoughtful little boy. His sense of humor is changing, and he's picking up on more from his environment...

I was wondering if anyone else's kids seemed to be growing up overnight? I'm not sure about molars, I guess I'll ask him to open his mouth tomorrow.

Casina-- I'm a knitter, too!







I'm going to make a scarf tomorrow for one of the moms on Tracy's thread, and I've already made a hat & scarf for the baby (I crocheted them, because I couldn't find my big needles that day). I knit very quickly, and my guage is super-tiny so I always have to size up my needles three or four times to get my guage. That's why I love knitting scarves, because it doesn't matter. I made two fun, fuzzy scarves for my nieces out of some yarn I bought early in the summer when it went on clearance. I showed my older niece the one I made for her (she wasn't allowed to take it home until I finished her sister's) and she just flipped! :LOL I'll have to get pictures, for my knitting journal if nothing else.

I absolutely love knitting, I taught myself years ago because.... well, I finished my book and I needed something to do while I waited for the bus and it seemed fun. :LOL


----------



## tea olive (Apr 15, 2002)

funny, we just got spirit from the library yesterday. "horse movie". she imeediately put it in. i suppose i'm glad from the break of hearing scooby doo and totoro and kiki's. my boys are hooked on gumby.


----------



## punkprincessmama (Jan 2, 2004)

Birthdays Galore!! Happy Birthday Haeven and Zachary







Mariah's birthday was Saturday







Two years allready, wow!! I spent the day as you mamas did, remembering what was happening at that time two years ago. Dh and I got out the pictures after the little one was asleep and reminesed further. We had planned to go to a near by state park for the day, but the weather man predicted a rainy day so we stayed home. It ended up only drizzling briefly, but we had a nice day at home anyway.

Mariah's two year molars are really bothering her lately too. They are still below the gum and she has been waking frequently the last few nights, something she hasn't done in several weeks. I really like your theory *solsticemama* I think it is true for us.

Casina, hope you guys are feeling better.

I wonder how Heather is doing with her two boys??

MamaJaza, glad your party went so well! I would *love* a monthly get together with some like minded mamas.

MamaFern, congrats on selling your wares







i've looked at your pictures too. I found them to be quite inspiring actually! So lovely, dh and I are looking at making some ourselves!


----------



## tea olive (Apr 15, 2002)

i just started knitting two weeks ago because i noticed a fellow homeschool mom with these fluffy modern yarns and it is compatible with my life like it doesn't require sepearate time from the kids and is portable and my hands naturally need to be doing something. and scarves are the easiest. i taught myself to knit from book when i was little and my mom did show me how to crochet at the time. clay and ruby are not quite happy with me nursing both and knitting at the same time, but it was interesting trying that.

i'm sort of enjoying the fighting illness state we are in. i'm in limbo. otherwise i'd be extremely stressed and i don't have the energy to burn. damen is talking about buying a catering truck since his job will very likely end sometime between the end of the month to march. for one night i imagined going to restaurants i haven't worked at for ten years and what it would be like working in those places again. i'm barely getting by because i'm so foggy and for the most part i don't care. i'm seeing it as an imposed break. when i'm well next week then i'll have to feel responsible again.

i'm aware that i'm shirking my duties and this could possibly sound insane, but otherwise for now i could just be paranoid that reed's foot will get infected and be aggravated with the entire holiday gift thing, and the explosion of possibilities with needing money on top of general duties of the home. and then we want to start a band but i need him to have the real impetus. i am not able to boss him around to help me with our brilliant ideas. damen and i are very capable and i need him to just decide that what we want can be manifested. i need him to find faith in us. meanwhile i'll just breathe and do a little knitting.


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

it is a cold and snowy day here in mission.. i love the first snow of the winter...something about the smell in the air..and the tickle of tiny flakes as they lick and kiss my face.

elwynn and i bundled up and ventured to the family place. the drop in here is really wonderful. the mommas and kids are great. he really loves it and i enjoy it too..

then we came home and rolled out the gingerbread dough that we made yesterday and cut out and baked a whole bunch of amazing cookies.

check out our picture page to see elwynn being my big helper! its really pretty funny.

i hope you all had a day as nice and yummy as ours.








fern and elwynn


----------



## majazama (Aug 2, 2003)

Oh, elwynn is as cute as ever, fern! Today we went to the chiropractor (samaya and I) both got adjusted.... we feel pretty good now! Ahhhhh.

Here's some new pictures of haeven's birthday etc...
http://www.picturetrail.com/gallery/...29&uid=2143685 enjoy!


----------



## *solsticemama* (Feb 8, 2003)

Sweet pics mommas.

Still in the middle of moving. Taking a breather right now. It's all going pretty slowly but I imagine it'll speed up in the next week. We're hoping to be moved in in the next 2 weeks.

Mamafern what did Elwynn do when he first saw snow? Mukti has never seen it yet but we read The Snowy Day book alot and he is fascinated.








: happy birthday to Mariah!


----------



## Brayg (Jun 18, 2003)

Hey mamas...just checking in again...I had emergency surgery yesterday because my tube tore and I was bleeding. Way better than rupturing, but they still had to pump 1 1/2 liters of blood out of my abdomen. I ended up in the ER yesterday with severe pain and very low blood pressure. *sigh* I hope this is all over with finally. :*(


----------



## DecemberSun (Jul 6, 2003)

Zachary is not happy about something right now- he keeps pointing to his diaper and saying "Hurt!" I ask him if it's his diaper, or his tummy, or his pee pee hurting, but he doesn't want to tell me, so there's not much I can do about it... It's weird. He's getting very particular about what color diaper we put on him. We need to get more red ones, since that seems to be his favorite color. I think I've found a way to encourage use of the potty- use the cool colored diapers first, then when they're dirty lety him run around naked so he can use the potty. He runs away from me yelling "NOOOO!" when I try to put a plain white diaper on him anyway. :LOL

casina, I really hope you and the fam feel better soon.


----------



## DecemberSun (Jul 6, 2003)

and







s and healing vibes, Rachel. Take care...


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

Rachel







i hope you feel bettersoon..







we are sending you healing vibes

elwynn liked the snow.. it wasn't sticking to the ground only falling fast from the sky but he giggled as it tickled his nose and kept saying "snow snow snow!" "cold!" he didnt like it so much when we were walking to town and it was blowing hard directly in his face though..but then again neither did i.. :LOL

i wish that mother nature would cover this ugly little city with a white blanket for the winter.

jasanna: samaya is getting So big. i cant believe it. i hasnt been that long has it? very cute pics!


----------



## majazama (Aug 2, 2003)

rachel... all the best to you! Good thing it's winter so you can rest as much as you need to.

We have about 3 inches of snow here right now. Haeven played outside while I went to town today (in my new van







) She loves eating the snow.

fern.. the house looks awesome. You have a great decorating eye.


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Rachel.

I had a very long day.. BooBah had some appointments and I got lost on the way, then we had some very long waits.... my niece insisted on coming. See, she's been to Hershey Park, and she heard me say I was taking BooBah "to Hershey." I explained several times that it was Penn State Hershey Medical Center, that it was a hospital and not an amusement park, but part of her was absolutely certain, in the way only a seven year old can be, that there would be something fun about it. I'm glad she came, because she was able to chase BeanBean a bit, but she did not have a good time. :LOL I reminded her that I do not lie to children-- when I say something probably won't be fun, it probably won't be fun. I don't give advice just to hear myself talk!







. Next time I take BooBah to Hershey, I don't think she'll ask to come along.









BeanBean was very frustrated and loud, ChibiChibi was very whiny and loud, BooBah was very uncomfortable and loud... I literally left with my ears ringing. I got to a point where I said "I am finished. I will not listen to any more yelling! No more yelling." I didn't get louder, but they could hear something in my voice that really imrpoved their behavior, just long enough for me to remain sane, get us out of there and into the car.

I am so jealous that there's snow up north! I wish it was snowing here... then I'd have an excuse not to drive anywhere. Part of me is really looking forward to the snow, and another part is depressed about it because BeanBean probably won't have winter boots this year







. I am thinking of taking up a collection for them. If I can get $5 from everyone I know, maybe we can buy them.







It's worth trying, anyway! I'm still holding out hope that he'll grow into a nice, normal, "extra wide" shoe so that I can buy them at the Stride Rite outlet like a normal person.







:


----------



## tea olive (Apr 15, 2002)

oh rachel, i wish we could come help you.

zach may be noticing that he is peeing and having pootenanny. i would watch and consider that as one of the possibilities, that he is just being sensitive to knowing that something is happenning.

today i allowed the kids to delve into the rest of a box of sheetrock mud i couldn't use so now my front porch is covered with a big white mess and plenty of prints. now i'm wondering if it will really all wash off like it did off of them since i was feeling too bleah to do it immediately. i've needed to repaint the porch anyway, right?


----------



## saritasmile (Sep 5, 2004)

well an eventful day around here! i was babysitting a little 3 mo. old today and when we got out of the car razi wanted me to carry him so i brought him inside and went to get the little baby out of the car. after i left razi decided it was a good time to turn the deadbolt. so razi was locked in and baby and i were locked out in the snow!! it took about 25 minutes for the landlord to get there, all the while me staring in the window at razi crying and saying 'hold ju mama'. it was so sad!! i was able to tell him about something in the fridge he wanted and that he should open it w/ his teeth. he was fine after that until i got in.

then tonight, razi and i were snuggling before nite nite and i had my cheek resting on his head and he was quiet for awhile and then said 'mama...i..luf..you' all on his own!!














i totally started crying. i'm going to remember that moment for the rest of my life!

sending lots of healing vibes mamas!!


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Casina, what's pootenanny?







:

The last time BeanBean told me his penis hurt, I looked and he was all red. I was fairly certain it was thrush, so I painted the tip with a bit of gentian violet ("I've got a purple penis! Purple penis, purple penis!!" :LOL) and two days later, it wasn't red anymore and he wasn't upset about it.


----------



## Mona (May 22, 2003)

delurking to say that the new pix are so sweet!!!!! thanks mamas for sharing!









and Racheal, sending healing vibes your way.... so sorry...


----------



## Bethkm (Jun 27, 2003)

WOW! We had a busy last few days and it looks like I have missed a lot! Tyson saw his first snow on Thanksgiving morning when we woke up with about 6 inches. He got bundled up and went outside with DH to shovel the driveway. He had a lot of fun but was kind of dissapointed with it was cold and uncomfortble to touch. I took some cute pics!

Sarita, I love the story about your ds saying he loves you! On Sat ds was sitting on Dh's lap and said to me, "mama, I love daddy!" It was so sweet. I love it that he is starting to express himself.

We are gearing up for an endoscopy tomorrow to retrieve the penny in ds's stomach. He will have general anesthesia and all that. We have to go to an unfamiliar hospital and all that crap. I am dreading it but so glad we will get it out and get on with life. Ds doesn't know about it yet. He's supposed to have nothing by mouth for 8 hours preop but I'm gonna nurse him when he wakes up, probably abour 4 hours preop. The breastmilk will be long gone by then and we'll all have a better morning.


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bethkm*
He's supposed to have nothing by mouth for 8 hours preop but I'm gonna nurse him when he wakes up, probably abour 4 hours preop. The breastmilk will be long gone by then and we'll all have a better morning.

FYI, breastmilk is considered a clear liquid-- so he can have it as long as he can have a little bit of water.


----------



## saritasmile (Sep 5, 2004)

oh and razi loooves the snow and likes to eat it so i have to watch him. he tried to eat an ice cycle that was hanging under the car today!! YUCK!


----------



## punkprincessmama (Jan 2, 2004)

for some reason i'm not getting email notices regularly for this thread









Rachel, mama I'm so sorry and sending healing vibes your way





















Please know I'm thinking of you

Beth, I will be thinking of you and your ds tomorrow and hoping it all goes as well as possible.

Lovely pics Fern and Jazz, thanks for sharing


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Check out the new pictures! I've got BeanBean's second birthday party linked in my sig.







What a cutie!


----------



## Brayg (Jun 18, 2003)

Thanks so much mamas! :*) It's been a rough week all around...last monday I found out I had an ectopic pregnancy, on Tuesday I had a d&c and a shot of methotrexate to take care of it. I found out on Wednesday that on Tuesday night they gave a very good friend of mine who is battling cancer, her last rites, Friday I was in pain because they say that on day 3, the methotrexate starts to work. Saturday I felt wonderful. Saturday night, my friend passed away. Sunday I started bleeding (didn't know I was bleeding till I got to the ER--I had SEVERE abdominal pain and was dizzy) and ended up with surgery. They first did the laporoscopy but then had to cut me through my c-section scar to take care of it because it was a lot larger than they could take care of with the lap. She was able to save my tube, though, with minimal damage, thank God! Got out of the hospital yesterday. Today was the wake. I just can't go to the funeral tomorrow--I'm still pretty sore. :*(

Anyhoo...that's what's going on here. I also didn't get an email notification. Sorry I didn't come back in here right away. Thanks again mamas! :*)


----------



## majazama (Aug 2, 2003)

Looks like Elly had a blast! Birthdays are pretty fun... Thanks for sharing


----------



## majazama (Aug 2, 2003)

i cross posted with you, brayg... wow, when it rains it pours, hey? Hopefully you can have some time to rest now after all of that!


----------



## hjohnson (Mar 2, 2004)

Rachel









Sorry I have been away so long. David is a HN baby and requires a lot of my attention. We are doing good though. Christopher turned 2 on November 1st and we celebrated his birthday with DH having surgery so he could be at Christopher's party on the 6th. He made it even though he was in somewhat moderate pain. We had Christopher's party at Little Gym and had 14 guests show up. It was quite the affair.

Christopher is in love with his brother David. David will be 3 months on Friday and he loves smiling at Christopher. Chris likes to help soothe David, and help with the diaper changes. He also likes to wake David up. I wish he would learn the phrase "Don't wake your brother up!" It is amazing how fast time is flying by!


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

great pictures eilonwy. that is some cake!

i know elwynn would LOVE a cake with a car on it but im going to make him Mud pie! with worms and bugs and coconut snow..

he likes cars so much.. i really want to encourage other interests too..sometimes it drives me crazy..he always needs at least one in each hand while he falls asleep..as well as his bear and baby doll.. i guess i shouldn't complain..but i never thought that i would have a car obsessed child..

rachel







at least it will be uphill from here!

so who is left for birthdays? is my guy the youngest?


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

hi heather! welcome back.


----------



## Brayg (Jun 18, 2003)

Thanks all! :*)

Owen's bday is on the 13th.


----------



## punkprincessmama (Jan 2, 2004)

Okay, Rynna, have I told you lately what a BEAUTIFUL family you have!! Eli's party looks like it was lots of fun, you got some great pictures









Rachel, what a week. I hope the healing can begin for you now. I am glad to hear that the doctor was able to save your tube. I had been wondering about that, but didn't want to ask.









Heather! Great to hear from you. Glad that everything is going well and that Christopher has adjusted so well. What did your dh have surgery for?

One more thing, Rynna, when do you guys usually get snow? I dont have a dollar to my name at the moment, but in a few weeks I may be able to send a little something your way so Eli can have some boots.


----------



## hjohnson (Mar 2, 2004)

Thanks! MamaFern, Christopher likes to fall asleep with his stuffed Grave Digger Monster Truck. He has his stuffed skunk, stuffed dog, and truck with him in bed. Lately though his obsession has been the Choo-Choo. We are going to get him a wooden train set for Christmas and we are planning a trip to the Train Museum in Spencer, NC complete with a ride on a real train.

Rynna I can't believe how big Eli is let alone BooBah! Great pictures!

Punk, my DH had surgery to repair a fistual in his butt. Sitting was quite painful for a long while.


----------



## punkprincessmama (Jan 2, 2004)

Ha! Cross Posted with you Fern and Rachel :LOL

A mudpie cake!!! Mariah would LOVE that!! Please take pics!!


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

its pretty funny how we all end up posting at the same time..how weird!

elwynn and his dad just had a bath and i baked some more gingerbread cookies, since the ones i made yesterday dissapeared very fast! elwynn's favorite was the train.oh and the bus..and the "santa cause" and the car....actually i think he would eat them all if i let him..washed down with a glass of rice milk and he's happy as a clam. they are pretty healthy so i dont mind if my skinny kid has a big bedtime snack.sleep is the only time he doesnt wiggle and move.

he has bitten me twice lately while nursing. gosh i get upset when he does that. i shouldn't, but it hurts! i suppose its because he is teething..he did that often when he was getting new teeth before. yikes. i hope it passes soon!

punk: of course ill take pictures! i love taking pictures.you havn't noticed? :LOL

i took a vidio of elwynn and his dad in the bath and timothy was covering his parts with one of elwynn's stacking cups and that was the one elwynn wanted( of course) and kept taking it away. it was very funny.


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

The car cake was grandma's idea. See, to celebrate the family birthdays, she asks us what kind of cake we like. I had apple pie, SIL had peppermint patty cake, Mike had the same cake as SIL with peanut butter icing instead of mint, and then it was time for BeanBean's birthday. I asked if maybe SIL would make an apple pie for him (







) but she said she already knew what she was getting him, she'd seen a picture of the Hotwheels cake at WalMart. :LOL BeanBean pooped green for fully three days from the icing, but he couldn't have been happier with the car.









I really like the mud pie idea, I can't wait to see it! If it looks really gross, I bet my niece will ask for one for next year. :LOL She likes aliens and things that are gross and strange. :LOL

Punk-- that's so sweet!







It should be snowing now, but it's been pouring down rain for the past week and a half. That cold, driving rain that seeps into your bones in a matter of seconds, making you feel as though you've never been dry before in your life and never will be again...*shiver*


----------



## Mona (May 22, 2003)

i think rose and i have the youngest kids. her ds's is on solstice and mine is on xmas.
gret pictures rynna!!


----------



## *solsticemama* (Feb 8, 2003)

Yep, Mona's right. Eilonwy, fun pics. I think Eli's hair is almost as long as ds's.

Rachel, how are you doing?

Mamafern, I looked at your pics again...can ds and I come over to play? :LOL


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

*solsticemama* you can all come over to play! wouldnt it be fun to have a nov/dec mommas and babe's get together?! i guess are spread all over the map though.. but maybe some day.

Mona: elwynn's birthday is dec 26th..

elwynn's hair is super curly, but when he is in the bath it goes down between his shoulder blades. i never want to cut it..its so lovely. infact, ive decided that i wont cut it till he asks me to.

eilonwy: eli pooped green! eeew. that cant be good!


----------



## Brayg (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm doing ok Rose. Thanks.







The human body just amazes me. How you can be sitting in a hospital bed, unable to move one day and just 24 hours later, be walking out of the hospital and 24 hours after that be taking care of your kids (not that I'm not in pain or anything, but still...) by yourself.


----------



## DecemberSun (Jul 6, 2003)

Sarita- how sad for Razi to be locked in the house!!! Glad everything turned out ok. Crystal likes to flip the switch for the power locks in the car- SOOOO frustrating! Especially in the middle of a Phoenix summer when the car is running and the A/C is on... We don't let her sit in the front anymore, and kid-lock is a marvelous invention. :LOL

I absolutely LOVE talking to my baby! We have full-fledged conversations now, it is very weird. He understands so much, and is talking so much everyday. He just said "Hi! Ut doin' mama? I stuck, mimming." He's playing in a laundry basket, pretending he's swimming...









Julianna is starting to talk way more too, FINALLY. We are so happy. Her 16 year old sister just had a baby girl, Faith Heavenly. I hope we can break the circle here- Julianna's mom and sister both had their first daughters when they were 16...

Fern, can you possible pm me your gingerbread cookie recipe? I don't have a good one. I really need to work on my baking skills- I can cook wonderfully, but baking is another story. Probably because baking requires exact measurements, whereas cooking only requires you to add ingredients until it tastes good!

Rachel, I am SO glad that your tube was saved. I only hope that you can heal quickly and become pregnant again soon... For now just rest as much as you can, and don't overdo it. I am sorry also for the loss of your friend. Get well soon, mama.


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

leah, ill pm you the recipe.. sorry it took so long..









its been quiet in here..! this thread sure goes in spurts.. just wondering how everyone is doing.. we are okay. just doing the usual.

fern and elwynn


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DecemberSun*
Her 16 year old sister just had a baby girl, Faith Heavenly. I hope we can break the circle here- Julianna's mom and sister both had their first daughters when they were 16...

I think this is one of the reasons that my sister is so willing to let me bring ChibiChibi home with me-- she has no desire to be a 30 year old grandmother, and thinks that I have a better shot at preventing that than she does. As it is, even if Chibi waits until she finishes college, my sister could be a 35 year old grandmother.


----------



## punkprincessmama (Jan 2, 2004)

Hey Fern, I'd love to have your recipe too when you get a chance


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

okie dokie


----------



## majazama (Aug 2, 2003)

Is anyone else having problems with your dear baby saying NO to everything? She's doing the "doesn't know what she wants" thing from early in the day all day.... for example, "do you want to go outside?" NO, but I know she does want to, so I drag her outside, crying. Once we are outside she starts to enjoy herself... da-da-da-da-da.... I ask her if she wants to go in now, after about 20 min. NO so I have to go in cause samaya is in "need" (dad was watching her) So I let haeven play on the porch, but she stands there crying, won't come in, but doesn't seem to want to be out either.









What should I do? She's like this all day about everything. I know that when she says no, she doesn't really mean it sometimes, as she's just testing her independance. But what about when she has three "babies" in her arms and I get a bear off of the shelf to let samaya play with, and she want's that one too, and if I don't give it to her she cries and says "Bear!"... it seems that right after her birthday, she started being so strange (but normal, I suppose). Do I give her everything she wants? Try explaining that she can't have everything? How do I approch this from an AP perspective?

I'm going to post this in the toddler forum as well.


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

sorry you are having a hrd time with haeven..

elwynn does this sometimes..especially when he is tired or hungry..if i ask him if he is hungry he whines and says NOOOO but then i make him something and he wolfs it down and is much happier after..same with naps..ill ask if he is tired and he says NoOO! but if i put him down he falls asleep..

i think it really is about independance..they need to figure stuff out, but dont really have the ability to yet.

oh oh..elwynn did the sweetest thing the other day at playgroup..

there is a play kitchen there and he and some of the other kids were playing at it and he picked up the kettle and looked over at us mom's and said "tea?" and i nodded and said "yes please!" and he took the kettle over to the sink and asked the little girl who was standing in front of it for "water" she wasnt sure what he was aying since she is much younger..so he gently moved her away and pretended to fill up the kettle. then he put it on the burner and turned the dial..then he told the little girl not to touch because its "hot" and kept warning her then looked over at her mom and said "mom!Hot!"

the moms were so amazed that this little guy could make tea and also warn the smaller kids about the danger.. i was so proud!


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Mamajaza, that sounds like pretty typical two-year-old behavior.







I suppose we're lucky that we don't hear "no" all the time, but I made a concerted effort begining over a year and a half ago to avoid it. I can remember seeing toddlers stuck in the "no's" and decided to do all I could to avoid it, and now I've got a two year old who says yes as often as not.

BeanBean did the cutest thing this morning! I was nursing him and reading a book in bed and he got up, patted my breast and said "I'll be right back, nursie. Bye-bye!" :LOL He waved goodbye as he left the room, it was just hilarious. Then I heard him walk out to where Mike was holding BooBah and say "I love you daddy. Why does BooBah say wah wah?"














So cute!


----------



## *solsticemama* (Feb 8, 2003)

That's a pretty sweet story mamafern. I







to watch ds while he's involved in imaginative play because for him it's completely real and he brings his whole being to it. Sometimes we go to the park and he makes me 'blueberry barkfood smoothies' out of all the bark chips lying on the ground. He scoops it up and brings it over saying, 'what kind is this?' Together we decide what the bark food is and then he offers me some and has some himself. If it's a smoothie he always tells me I have a blueberry moustache :LOL

Still mid-move. It's been quite stressful but ds has been a rock. So cheerful and accomodating. Much more so than dh or me.

About the 'no' answer. Ds loves to say 'no' but he says it in a very light almost amused way. Even if he wants what he's saying 'no' to he says 'no' so I make a game out of it. I ask him a whole bunch of questions knowing he'll say 'no' and he knows he'll say 'no' too so usually we end up laughing together about it. He says yes alot too so it seems to balance out. Sorry mamajaza, that's not much help but your dd sounds like a 2 year old.


----------



## Mona (May 22, 2003)

hi mamas-

dd has been shaking her head no for a long time, it has only been recently that she has said it. even w/ the shaking of her head, she would sometimes "say" no when she really did indeed want food, drink, ect. So I would ask her, and if she shook her head, i would physically offer it. If she still shook her head then i knew she didn't want it.

Now she says No- but more as a experiment. She will say noooooooooooo noooooooo to hear the sound of her voice. occassionally it will really be in response to things. every time i hear it and she is playing, i pretty much just ignore it, and then she stops when she is ready. I do not say no very much myself, and when i hear her say it, it reminds me to be aware of if i am saying it much or what. i hope that makes sense.

our biggist issue right now is sleep. sigh
this week she has been waking up constantly all night long. often it is every 30 minutes or less- it is the worst from 3am on. I am not sure what is going on, or what to do about it.
I am trying to be patient, and not freak out as it is probably a phase and will end soon enough. (i hope)

playin around w/ dd-----



































:


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

mona and







to everyone

sleep issues are always the hardest, because we mammas really need our sleep! i feel so fortunate that elwynn is loving sleeping in his own bed. he wakes up so much happier and i do too.. at first i felt guilty, thinking " this isnt a very AP thing to do"..but sleeping together every night all night long was not working for us. not to say that any time that he asks or wants to come to my bed that i wont let him. he will always be welcome in my bed, but for now it feels like the best remedy for our sleep problems. he took the transition so gracefully that i knew it was the right thing to do. and he does come into my bed at some point in the morning for a "milk, nurse" as he's taken to calling it.

he is really into saying "sun shine"...
the sun is pouring through the window and he is pointing at it saying "su shine!"









*solsticemama* isnt it incredible, how much imagination such little beings have? i think it is so sad how our tv culture society crushes it out of kids..i mean, what is more precious than your child making you breakfast or smoothies..or nursing their baby doll or making you tea..i refuse to ever let elwynn's creativity be stifled by crappy plastic toys or tv..


----------



## *solsticemama* (Feb 8, 2003)

s Mona Have you checked in your dd's mouth for 2 year molars? Just a thought. Your new sig line is pretty sweet









So we've got Mukti, Kathrynn and Elwynn still awaiting turning 2 right? Have all our other toddlers turned 2 yet?


----------



## Mona (May 22, 2003)

she got her 2 yr molars in about 2 months ago, so i don't think that is it, although the thought did cross my mind yesterday taht perhaps i had missed something. i guess i will take a peep in there tomorrow.


----------



## DecemberSun (Jul 6, 2003)

Well, I'll try my best to describe my "no" situation, because Zachary has started doing this too! He says no in the form of a question, sort of asking if that's the right answer- "Noooo?"- or maybe asking me for another option to choose from. I try not to ask yes/no questions, because even if he means "yes" he says "no?" :LOL So, instead of asking him "Are you ready to eat?" I'll say "Zachary, it's time to eat, do you want eggs and toast?" He usually agrees with me if I present the situation that way, whereas if I asked him if he'd like to eat eggs for breakfast he'd most likely say "No!" while running to his seat at the table. Just this morning in Target he threw himself down onto the floor in a tantrum (the FIRST time!) because he didn't want to ride in the cart. He started screaming "No? Nooooo! No cawt!" So I just walked to another cart and said excitedly "Let's ride in THIS cart!", and he seemed to be happy with that, because maybe he felt like he was part of the decision-making process...? Who knows. Sometimes with toddlers I feel like there's no rhyme or reason with what they do, which may be why they are so confused at this age!

RE: sleep issues, the last two nights I have been lazy. Zach will usually wake up anywhere from 2-3 am and I'll nurse him back to sleep and put him back in his bed, but lately I just let him stay in my bed, and now I remember why I wanted him in his won bed! He wants to nurse literally CONSTANTLY when he's in bed with me, almost like the more he nurses the more he wants to nurse, and the harder it is to get him unlatched. He really does OK with sleeping in his own bed, as long as I nurse him back to sleep in the middle of the night. I'm so glad we finally did it, because it was definitely the right time for it. I don't feel guilty in the least, and Zach seems to really like his train toddler bed.

I was telling Zachary this morning in bed that "bobbies" are for babies and that he is a big boy and he'll have to say goodbye to the bobbies someday. He said "No, no babies. Gacky's bobbies."







I hate to see what'll happen when the day comes for Zach to share his bobbies with a baby brother or sister... I'll have to put a suit of armor on the baby to protect him or her from the wrath of Zachary!


----------



## abranger (Dec 15, 2001)

not all 2 year olds yet here. GA turns 2 on dec 27. DH husband keeps saying she is 2 and I say NOT YET! she is still a baby


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

BeanBean doesn't have 2 year molars yet, but I figure he'll get them a teensy bit late, just like all of his other teeth. Some of the babies in BooBah's due date club already have teeth, and I just can't believe it! She certainly doesn't! :LOL

This afternoon, I was nursing BeanBean on Mike's side of the bed, reading with my head on Mike's pillow. "Where's mamma's pillow?" he asked, and started to get up. "It's okay, I don't need it right now, just nurse," I told him. "But I want my daddy's pillow, I miss my daddy!"














What a sweetie! How could I say no to that?







:heart:

He's such a little lovey!







Question: are all of our kids still nursing? How often? BeanBean has been nursing so much lately that I often feel like he'll never ever wean, or at the very least that BooBah will wean before he does. I can't see him ever giving up the breast of his own free will. I keep telling myself that all children wean, but the fervor with which BeanBean latches on makes me question..


----------



## majazama (Aug 2, 2003)

Yep, my little baby (about the same age as yours, Rynna) has a tooth poking through as of her 5 month b-day. Just one, but I think I remember haeven getting teeth a lot later than this.

haeven would constanly nurse if I let her. I'd like to do "child led weaning", but I'm getting so irritated by the nursing she does. I still think/feel that my littler one is not geting "her share" of the milky. I'm doing the one boob per baby thing now, left is samaya, right is haeven. been doing it like that for about a week and a half. I like it better that way. Samaya's body looks like haevens! So that's what gets me to thinkin' ??? Is my milk more for H than S? because she nurses so much.

well, that's what's on my mind these days.


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by **Mamajaza**
haeven would constanly nurse if I let her. I'd like to do "child led weaning", but I'm getting so irritated by the nursing she does. I still think/feel that my littler one is not geting "her share" of the milky. I'm doing the one boob per baby thing now, left is samaya, right is haeven. been doing it like that for about a week and a half. I like it better that way. Samaya's body looks like haevens! So that's what gets me to thinkin' ??? Is my milk more for H than S? because she nurses so much.

I've never worried that BooBah is getting her share, though she's refusing the breast a lot these days and I think that if BeanBean wasn't nursing my supply would dry up. Because he is nursing, there's always milk for the rare occasions when BooBah is willing and able to nurse. One more reason I feel awful for wanting him to cut back on his nursing at all!







I think that both of my children would suffer if he stopped.

Of course, BooBah will start taking Pepcid later this week (she's allergic to Zantac!) and maybe that will help with her appetite. Tandem nursing just makes the whole CLW conversation so much more complicated, though.


----------



## abranger (Dec 15, 2001)

GA is still nursing but not that much. The only nursings that are consistant (and may be around when she goes to college







) are the 4 am and the wake up in the morning. Other than that it depends on the situation. If I have been gone she wants to nurse for a sec when I get home. If I am home at nap or bed time she will nurse if I am not she goes to sleep for daddy without. (I am gone most nights a bedtime these days working a crazy schedule that is killing all of us)

the other day I came home right at bedtime, she asked for a 'schnicky' i said ok let's go up stairs to bed. she sat down on the dining room floor and pointed one finger on the floor and said 'no mommy GA schnicky right here' it was so cute how could i say no.


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

elwynn is still nursing quite a bit. not at night anymore, thank goodness! but durring the day i try not to say "no" even though i dont always feel like it..

elwynn is learning to be very compassionate..now if he thinks im hurt he asks "okay mommy?" and brushes my hair from my face, or kisses me or pats me. and he likes to say "here" like, im here for you.. its very sweet. i guess he treats me like he likes to be treated, which makes me feel very good because ive always tried to make him feel safe and loved and obviosly it has worked and now i get to feel safe and loved too!

at night when he wakes up i just go into his room and tell him im "here" and he repeats it and goes right back to sleep. no nursing needed.

he came into my bed at about 5am and nursed back to sleep, but then i couldnt sleep so i got up









i hope you are all well









i still cant beelieve my little boy is going to be 2 in a week and a bit


----------



## hjohnson (Mar 2, 2004)

Christopher weaned again around David's 1 month birthday. I think the novelty had worn off for him. Although every now and then if he is really hurting or sad, I will hear him say "Baby Milk Momma". I haven't been able to let him nurse at those time since we have been in the car both times.

Christopher is quite compassionate as well. Tonight, DH's back was hurting and Christopher came up and kissed him on the back to make it "all better". I will say "ow" and he comes running over to kiss my owie.

No two year old molars yet although I can feel one of them below the gumline before my finger gets bitten. He thinks that is a great game! NOT!


----------



## *solsticemama* (Feb 8, 2003)

It's early, ds and dh are both still asleep. Moving day is tomorrow, sort of--all our stuff will be moved but we won't be sleeping in our new place till Thursday or Friday. We still have a tremendous amount to do but one foot in front of the other and all that...

Ds is still nursing regularly thru the day and night tho night nursings have lessened considerably to about 2 sometimes 3 times and very occasionally only once. If we spend time at home Mukti asks to nurse far more than if we're out and about. He rarely asks to nurse while we're out unless it's somewhere that we're sitting down and just hanging around. He still needs to be nursed to sleep for naps and nights.

One thing that is occurring regularly is that as soon as I begin to make dinner he asks for 'up a momma' It's automatic, as soon as he sees me getting pots and pans out he wants up. I've found ways to accomodate his request but I'm wondering if other toddlers do the same?

Punk how are you feeling? Casina?


----------



## DecemberSun (Jul 6, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by **solsticemama**
If we spend time at home Mukti asks to nurse far more than if we're out and about. He rarely asks to nurse while we're out.

Zachary is the exact opposite- he rarely nurses at home during the day unless he is hurt or sleepy, but when we're out and about he asks to nurse a LOT. Almost like he needs the validation that I'm still here for him, he may need some extra comfort when he gets excited, or something like that.

Quote:


Originally Posted by **solsticemama**
One thing that is occurring regularly is that as soon as I begin to make dinner he asks for 'up a momma' It's automatic, as soon as he sees me getting pots and pans out he wants up. I've found ways to accomodate his request but I'm wondering if other toddlers do the same?

YES!!! I have Zachary on the counter, and Julianna and Crystal both at my heals, so I'm tripping over everyone while I'm trying to cook. I try to let them watch me, because I know that's how they learn, and it's fun for them, but OTOH it gets kind of annoying trying to step over all the kids while I'm trying to cook a hot meal, while DH is sitting in the LR doing nothing... I am really REALLY considering buying a couple of Learning Towers for the little ones, so they can continue to watch me, and eventually help me with cooking. (I can't wait for that!!!) I know that if I buy one they will fight over it, so I would have to get two, and that might be expensive, so I'm trying to come up with an alternative of some sort- maybe my dad can build them a contraption! I'd be fine just leaving Zach on the counter, but he's getting "brave" and trying to stir hot stuff, and "help" pour the spices from their glass jars... Julianna is terribly afraid of heights and she hates sitting on the counter, so she's on the floor fighting Crystal for the spot closest to Mama... When we add the dogs into the mix, we get quite a CRAZY kitchen! :LOL

I saw an article in some mainstream parenting mag recently saying that you shouldn't hold your baby all the time because you'd be spoiling them, they wouldn't learn anything, etc. You can imagine the barrage of letters of complaint that came in from AP parents the next month! Isn't the whole point of holding your baby to teach them things? Hello! It's hilarious how the easier choices and instincts are pushed to the side for "better" more complicated ones- yes, I'd enjoy listening to my baby scream while I try to cook, instead of carrying him closely next to me...







:

Where is casina? I've been thinking of you...


----------



## majazama (Aug 2, 2003)

My baby gives *massages*!!! If I am on my tummy, she will so a "sauje". Gotta love that. She's pretty good too.

She loves to be on the counter, but I don't do that too often, as I have to watch he r constantly. When my mom is watching her , she will put her on the counter all the time while she's in the kitchen.

Haeven is just like mukti in the nursing while out department. I think we are going to go to a playgroup today, and I don't have to expect her to nurse pretty much at all while we are there.


----------



## tea olive (Apr 15, 2002)

i'm here and have been pondering y'alls situations. i'll be back later. wishing you a simple move rose.


----------



## Mona (May 22, 2003)

rose- i have found that dd also wants up (in the sling) sometimes as i'm doing dinner- usually bc it's toward the end of the day and she's tired and wants mama, and mabye just doesn't want to play by herself anymore.
i let her stand on a chair next to me when i'm cooking (we're getting a learning tower from MIL for her b'day YEAH!!!), but often she wants in the sling. takes me back to when she was just a wee one.








good luck w/ your moving!!

here is a funny thing my dd does, and i was wondering if anyone else's child does it:
she laughs when she is saying yes to something. she has done this for a LONG time- when i've asked her something, if means yes, she giggles. if no, she would grunt. well, now she can shake her head no. and actually she can shake her head yes, but she still giggles and laughs when she wants somethihng. it is a funny behavior.

that's all for now!


----------



## punkprincessmama (Jan 2, 2004)

Mariah has really cut back on her nursings







if I'm lucky she nurses four times a day, but often only twice - when going to sleep at night and first thing in the morning. I still have milk - for now - so I'm not sure if the taste has changed or if she is just moving on...

She is really independent these days, which is wonderful to see, and she is really becoming a part of the family. She helps with everything dh and I do and often voices her input on different matters which is great!

I do need some help though mamas, does anyone have experience with toddlers who bite their nails? She has been doing this for awhile, first it was only her thumbs, but now it is all of her nails. I wouldn't be so concerned except that she bites them down to the quick and sometimes that area looks red and irritated. I don't want to scold her for this (as my parents would have done) because I do think it is stress related. She is very shy and sensitive underneath all the boisterous behaviour. Anyhow, any words of wisdom?

Thanks for thinking of me Rose! I think of you each time the garbage collectors come :LOL and other times too of course. I am feeling better with each day that passes and really feeling pregnant these last few days. i have quite a tummy allready! I am enjoying life and my family, finally getting my groove back after the difficult summer.

Casina, glad to see you are still here. I have been missing your voice.

Dd loves to help with cooking, we can't cook anything without her help! We have a stool that she stands on and she helps stir things etc. It isn't as safe as the learning tower but there is no way we can afford one so we do the best we can with what we have. And of course one of us is always right next to her. Sometimes we give her a bowl full of flour and a spoon and let her stir that if what we are making isn't toddler friendly









oH yeah, no 2 year molars yet, though i cna feel the bottom ones right below the gum. they are causing some grumpiness and night waking as well.

gotta run mamas, time for lunch!


----------



## majazama (Aug 2, 2003)

punk~ my babe doesn't chew her nails, but she does pick her scabs! I tell her to "let it heal". She will pick it and pick it whenever there is a scab, and she already has a scar on her arm from doing that after the cat scratched her.

She has the worst rash on her bum right now. it's aweful. I think it's from a combination of dry air/having diaper on for too long in town/ diapers were not "double rinsed"/sitting on the carpet with nothing on her bum/ and she picks it! She doesn't wear a diaper any more except when she goes to sleep at night, and when we go out. She has her potty in the living room and goes in it whenever she gets the urge. I've been putting emu oil on her bum. that stuff really works!


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

i wanna see your belly carrie!


----------



## abranger (Dec 15, 2001)

I have to share with you mommas how great it has been to particpate in the Holiday Needy Mom & Helper Thread. Our life is in total caos here...we haven't had daycare in over 3 months. I am still somehow managing to work 15-20 hours a week which is about 10 less then I am supposed to be working. We hired our first ever cleaning person b/c we just literally did not have a spare second. Anyway add to that the regualr holiday caos (we celebrate hanukah and christmas!) and you get the idea. I decided to be a helper mom even though I didn't know how I could add another thing to my day. WELL, getting these boxes together for my needy mom's has been the most rewarding thing! GA has been helping me to go through old toys to give to other kids. I can't beleive how she has responded. Today she was playing with a puppet she loves and she said 'mommy give to babies no toys'









Happy Holidays Mommas!

Amy and Georgia


----------



## saritasmile (Sep 5, 2004)

hi mama's!!!
i have been having such a frustrating time w/ cooking and razi wanting to be held too!!! it's breakfast and dinner and even when i need to dookie (TMI, i know). i just can't go w/ him nursing on my lap!! he usually hangs out on the counter while i'm cooking but has a tendancy to get into everything up there. some dishes have even gotten broken. maybe i should sling him but he's so wiggly and fast. i think i will try the flour in a bowl thing.
Leah- OMG! i should really stop complaining!! :LOL

razi also doesn't nurse much in public either. too much going on i guess, but w/ the 2 molars coming in it's a little different. he has been much more subdude. kinda sad actually.









punkprincess- we have a nailbiting situation that's a little different. i have bitten my nail since i was probably mariah's age.







: i've lately been noticing razi chewing his thumbs. i'm trying really hard not to bite them in front of him anymore. i really wish i could just stop all together. so i don't know how to get her to stop, all i know is that it's gonna be alot easier now than when she's 27! oh and my mom used yucky tasting stuff on my fingers and it didn't work. maybe when you see her biting you could encourage her to take some deep breaths instead? well i need to figure out how to stop myself so i'll let you know if i figure out anything good.


----------



## tea olive (Apr 15, 2002)

i was a mean mamma today.
oh well, now it's over.

for persistent and annoying habits, the less attention the better over here. they are too little to harm themselves intentionally, and if they do, they will learn the consequences. yes, sometimes this is over and over. but when it comes to their bodies, they are going to have to learn to function in them and generally living in ones body is not supposed to be a conscious thing. that means many times i have to turn my back on these types of behaviours lest my reaction cause it to worsen. yes, there are situations where i do have to voice disapproval firmly, and others where i have to be the discipline they do not have, but it does not apply to technically nonharmful manners with the body. technical is a loose term though. like i'm dealing with reed's bo bo and it is driving me bananas.

the kitchen is something i have little control over and i just do what i can. though today i yelled alot since i had to make my mil's dinner. my kitchen is made for one adult only and the refrigerator door blocks a main passageway. so i have some architectural problems as well. meanwhile my dh really wanted to buy clay a easy bake oven so i'll have to figure where to put that. and it's not just the cooking for the twos. sometimes they jsut want to assert that they are important no matter what, and for many of us making food is the ultimate daily ritual of "have to". now i don't have a schedule for food making, nor for mealtimes, and generally just work on meals when the kids seem content. or when they demand it. sunday my dh was off and i got up after everyone and he told me that it had been declared that they wanted me to make apple pie. then later they asked me to make dumplings.

i'm tired. but i miss connecting with y'all. i'm furiously knitting little scarves for the extended family for the holidays. i just finished wrapping gifts. this is by far the biggest year yet for the kids and i'm happy about it. some of the gifts are dollar store type items like modeling clay. but it does feel nice after all to have some things for them to unwrap. it still feels weird though. my parents did not follow the general gift traditions including birthdays even though i was born in the states so i'm working to find my balance in all that. i mean, i even bought wrapping paper!

i had a big spiel in my brain about the talking and the questions with the little ones but y'all have said some of it and i'm unable to retrieve it at the moment.

it's actually going to freeze tonight. some years it never freezes and the mosquitoes and fire ants and fleas never get knocked down.

i'm weary because of sleep habits from all around. i have come to decided today that there is very little i can do about it since i still want the family bed and i won't wean anyone. though i considered for ten seconds getting a dog for reed so that he has company in the morning so he won't wake up ruby to play with him. i must be feeling a little desperate since i swore i would never add a dog to take care of again regardless of benefits.


----------



## tea olive (Apr 15, 2002)

disclaimer: my post may sound tired and depressing, but actually i'm doing okay. i'm buying frilly yarns for heavensakes! i feel very content with the world, and

ruby's crying


----------



## *solsticemama* (Feb 8, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaFern*
i wanna see your belly carrie!

Me too









Ok mommas, it's moving day. I've been up for several hours already and am anticipating a nice hot cup of tea before we begin in earnest. Ds is still asleep despite the first round of garbage trucks :LOL


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

For a change of pace, I have BeanBean asleep in the sling in front of me. Ah, the joys of having a little fellow! :LOL He's always excited to get into the sling, because that's usually BooBah's spot these days, but she's in bed asleep so he can have his turn. He's curled up, a little ball of Bean.










Casina, you sound really busy! I was busy yesterday too, though in a different way; both of my children decided that they simply couldn't get through the day without physical contact. I put BooBah in the bouncer so I could get the mail, and the world ended. I put BeanBean down so I could pee and you'd have thought the Four Horsemen were knocking on the door. I spent most of the day sitting in our one comfy chair in the living room with both kids on top of me, wiggling, playing and nursing.







. They even took a really long nap on me. I was totally pinned down, I couldn't even knit all I could do was sit there with my shirt up around my neck and my nipples freezing. I was kind of irritated but kind of amused. BeanBean didn't move from me (willingly) until he heard Mike at the door. Then he got all excited and ran for "Daddy!!!!" :LOL BooBah was excited to see him, too. So was I, for that matter. I said "Thank God you're home, I'm taking a shower!" Of course, I had to take the kids in with me because BooBah had the biggest poopy mess on her behind and BeanBean can't bear for anyone to take a shower alone (he doesn't like to, so why would anyone else?) but the kids got out and went to daddy and I got a few moments to myself.









BeanBean is refusing to eat food for me at all these days. "Do you want cereal?" "I don't want cereal, I want to nurse." "How about some meat?" "No, I want to nurse." "Would you like some yogurt?" "No, I don't want yogurt, I want to nurse." That's pretty much our conversation for the day.







I've tried offering him anything and everything I could think of, but he won't take it from me. Then Mike comes home and he acts like he's starving, eats anything that Daddy puts in front of him in a hurry and asks for more.







: Maybe if he'd eat something for me, he wouldn't be so ravenous in the evening!

Oh! Casina, everyone's getting scarves from me this year, too. :LOL I really ought to be knitting right now, but I'm taking a break...:LOL


----------



## hjohnson (Mar 2, 2004)

Christopher met Santa for the third year in a row and he didn't scream at all. My child has no fear except for the vacuum and DH's air ratchet. David looked around and took everything in. Here are the pictures of the boys and Santa. I hope you enjoy them.

http://www.candidsbykate.com/santa/6938.html


----------



## abranger (Dec 15, 2001)

soo cute heather! and what a great santa


----------



## DecemberSun (Jul 6, 2003)

nak









Cute pics Heather. I'm not sure we're doing the Santa think this year- I'm pretty sure my kids would scream, LOL.

Anyone else's babes HATE brushing their teeth???


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

i was just going to ask about teeth brushing.. elwynn used to HATE it. i didnt do it often, mostly because it was tramatic for him and me...then my mom got him an electric car shaped one and he disliked that even more... so after that i just sat him on the counter while i brushed my teeth and gave him his little unelectric one and i got some organic flouride free cherry toothpaste and let him taste it and now he LOVES brushing. he likes to do a bit himself then ask for help. he likes the spitting part, he calls it something else and it makes me laugh, but i cant for the life of me remember.. so, yep teeth brushing is no longer an issue..but he always makes sure that i give him the "no loud! quiet one"

nice pics heather


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

BeanBean loves brushing his teeth, with any toothbrush he can find. He prefers his own ("Mamma, where's my yellow toothbrush?") but will just as happily take his cousins, or mine, or Mike's.







:LOL He doesn't particularly enjoy it when I try to brush his teeth, although he doesn't mind when Mike does it.









I doubt that BeanBean will be seeing Santa this year. I'm Jewish, and Mike didn't do Santa growing up, so we'll be raising BeanBean and BooBah without him. :LOL It's possible that someone will drag him to see Santa, but it certainly won't be me! :LOL


----------



## punkprincessmama (Jan 2, 2004)

Zoom loves to brush her teeth, she has at least two or three toothbrushes :tooth because she always ends up in some other room with them, or chews them up







She doesn't really like me to help, but she will often let daddy. She use to hate to let us help her, so I started singing her a song that my mom sang to us about brushing teeth and we tell her things like "Oh I see some eggs on that tooth! We better get them off. Oh no!! There's some kefir back here!! etc." She thinks its hilarious. We still don't get to brush them as often as I would like, but we are working on it, slowly but surely.

As for Santa (great pics by the way Heather!) even if we did celebrate Christmas, there's no way Zoom would get anywhere near Santa! She is not comfortable around new men at all. Often to the point of tears and screams, espesially if they have facial hair. Anyhow, dh was raised Jewish, I was raised in several different christian faiths, and my mom converted to Judaism when I was twelve. Neither dh or I feel a great connection to any of these faiths though. We've been reading some about Buddhism lately and I'm really enjoying that.

Dh is reading The Art of Happiness right now and he keeps reading me snippets. I can't wait until he is finished so I can read it.









Hope you mamas are doing well









p.s. abranger, im so glad you enjoyed your experience as a helper mama. I hope next year I can be one.


----------



## Mona (May 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *punkprincessmama*
She is not comfortable around new men at all. Often to the point of tears and screams, espesially if they have facial hair. .

omg this is totally dd. she is very shy around all men, but freaks around really large men and/or men w/ facial hair.


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

: A Jewish friend once told me a really funny story about her first encounter with Santa. She was in kindergarten, and they had Santa come in and she watched several of the children sit on his lap and get a present. She totally freaked out in the middle of class, lost it and got hysterical. When they got her mother on the phone, she said "Mommy, there's a strange mand wearing a costume and he wants the children to sit on his lap and he's giving them candy!!" Santa Claus perfectly fit the description she had been given of a dangerous person and she was having no part of it! :LOL


----------



## punkprincessmama (Jan 2, 2004)

rynna i'm









it's so true if you think about it!!!


----------



## hjohnson (Mar 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eilonwy*







: A Jewish friend once told me a really funny story about her first encounter with Santa. She was in kindergarten, and they had Santa come in and she watched several of the children sit on his lap and get a present. She totally freaked out in the middle of class, lost it and got hysterical. When they got her mother on the phone, she said "Mommy, there's a strange mand wearing a costume and he wants the children to sit on his lap and he's giving them candy!!" Santa Claus perfectly fit the description she had been given of a dangerous person and she was having no part of it! :LOL









:


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

ive never even considered taking elwynn to meet santa.. i think its okay if he believes in him..because he represents magic! but to go to a mall and sit on some smelly strangers knee? eek. i dunno. he's probably not be too into it.. we dont really celebrate christmas..more solstice and yule.. i like the tree and i like the snow and the fun of opening stockings full of treasure, but thats as far as the tradition goes for us.


----------



## hjohnson (Mar 2, 2004)

I think it is neat how everyone celebrates around this time of year.







I am not that big into Santa but my mom thinks they are the cutest photos. We lucked out since Santa visited our mom's group holiday luncheon.


----------



## abranger (Dec 15, 2001)

This month is so busy for us b/c we celebrate christmas and hanukah and of course GA's birthday is dec 27th. DH is jewish and we are raising GA jewish but I am really attached to christmas and santa and the whole thing. We decided when we had GA that we would celebrate hanukah as a religious holiday with no presents. so we light the candles say the prayer and eat latkes.

GA's photo with Santa last year is her sitting on daddy's lap next to santa clinging to daddy for dear life with a look of complete terror on her face. we use the caption (I'M JEWISH GET ME AWAY FROM THIS GUY!)


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *abranger*
This month is so busy for us b/c we celebrate christmas and hanukah and of course GA's birthday is dec 27th. DH is jewish and we are raising GA jewish but I am really attached to christmas and santa and the whole thing. We decided when we had GA that we would celebrate hanukah as a religious holiday with no presents. so we light the candles say the prayer and eat latkes.

Mike's really attached to the tree and the idea of Christmas, but he's weird about it. It just doesn't mean anything to him other than "it's a tree" or "we give each other gifts" but he's not into wholly Jesus-free secular Christmas.







I don't quite get it, how can he go through the motions of spirituality without feeling spiritual?







:


----------



## majazama (Aug 2, 2003)

I can answer that, rynna. I think that what is important about christmas for people is the tradition and ritual. we lack so many rituals in our society, and we crave it during the time when everyone else is getting into it. especially if you are raised in a chistmas-season-loving home (who isn't?) wheather it's x-mas, hanuka(sp?), or yule, everyone has to celebrate this time of year when the days are the shortest. it's dark out much more than usual so we can huddle up close with our friends and family and feel like there still is warmth somewhere.

(mind you, I guess it might be different if you live in a climate where you are wearing shorts on x-mas day)

we are doin a little x-mas thing this year. have the fiber-optic tree out, and I've been buying presents since october. I'm so glad that i don't have cable here... I don't have to watch all those annoying christmas commercials. I can't help it though, i love the tree and the snow and the majik.


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

yep. i agree with you jazz,

our society really lacks ritual..i like to think that every family hads their own rituals and tho they are named "christmas" or halloween" or whatever its what you make them, not the label..just like people..you can label someone punk or conservative or black or white..but the name isnt whats important its who they are inside..

anyways, ive had a bit of a rough time these last few days.. i was sure i was pregnant..feeling sick and tired and hungry and not hungry and sleepy and then i couldn't sleep past 5am.oh and my AF was late too...anyways yesterday i started to bleed(miscarry?!) and i cried almost all day. i was getting excited and so happy about it( the baby). now im in kinda in a cloud of sad. i know that i should be happy for what i have..but somewhere out there is a little being wanting to be with us.. its a hard thing to ignore. anyways... elwynn is a bright star in my cloudy sky. and ill get over it soon.


----------



## hjohnson (Mar 2, 2004)

MamaFern


----------



## punkprincessmama (Jan 2, 2004)

We are definetley feeling the lack of rituals here in our family, and trying hard to remedy that. Personally, I love the Jewish traditions, but dh doesn't feel a connection to them, and his family isn't near by so.... We are thinking to start some traditions to celebrate the new year together though and I am looking forward to that.

This is going to sound ignorant, but can somebody explain to me what yule is, and how it is celebrated?







:


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

yule is A celebration of the winter solstice(predating christianity)..i feel a kinship with it because it was the tradition in iceland and that's my heritage.. or part of it anyways..

the yule tree is similar to the christmas tree..again..names differ, but the idea is the same..here we use evergreens..traditionally rowan tree's were used in iceland(outdoor) and they had candles and other decorations and the idea behind it is to have an ever present light on the darkest night of the year.

infact most of the christmas traditions stem from yule tradition..because it was a way for the christians to take that away from the "unbelievers.." or whatever they called it and make it a christain celebration..even though jesus was born in march.

i really dont know a lot of the traditional stuff.. but its a lovely way to celebrate the solstice and winter and all of the rituals that we love..


----------



## tea olive (Apr 15, 2002)

rynna, i've been chuckling to myself about you describing me as busy. my kids are extraordinarly active. something about two sets of two year spacing and two boys first. and asian frenetic genetics. if i sit down i am a target for headbutting or latched by two. a three ring circus. but i'm not depressed like i was before kids. i have no time to fret about saving the world. i happen to have shrunken healthily as well.

i wish there were more community rituals i agreed with. like in mpls there is a mayday parade.

today i had to specifically remind reed to skip mentioning the lack of santa's existence since there was a girl going on about it at kung fu. i had him practice the phrase, "i'm happy for you" or "i'm glad you are excited" when someone talks to him about their christmas glee. i had to do it last year, and i guess i better indoctrinate clay. it is weird teaching them something rote. reed doesn't mind doing it because he knows something secret others don't. but clay may want to be devious and wreak havoc with the cousins. damen told me today at the library clay wanted to ask the librarian about books that featured eyes squirting blood and things that come out of butts. good thing dh asked him privately first.

ruby is starting to put two words together, and is willing to learn the types of horses. she is usually covered in marker especially face and hands and feet. her clothes too and most of the house. i'm so used to it but the general population keeps pointing it out to me. she is my shining delight. even with the new scary shrieks she has devised this week. she has also made it clear this week that she is to participate in shopping. um, she's a bit short for me to explain that the avocado was too soft? and that tomato looks inedible to the point of plastic ? and i don't like presqueezed lime juice? hey, i bought the tangerines, and the green beans, and no m&ms but unsalted sunflower seeds is okay and ruby, i can see that you want these things and you have every right to be upset, but i am not going to buy them"......and i'm talking out loud so that everyone staring and my boys can see i'm being reasonable even though she is freaking. and yes, i check out with screamers. i have only left a cart of stuff once, and that was because the store employees made me furious and i haven't been back there since even though it is down the street.
with baby reed, and baby clay i could just put the items in the cart but set them aside and not buy them but ruby and clay combined remember and look for them. i guess i need a new plan of action. i have to get food.

clay doesn't even allow me to get cross with the others. he defends them even when i say something to help him. me: reed, move over so clay can get by. reed whining and stomping if he's tired: i don't want to! clay kicking me: mom, you hurt reed's feelings he doesn't want to move argh! me: clay, i don't like being hurt. clay: i'll stop hurting if you give me candy! (i have never rewarded him thus but he has the litany down) meanwhile ruby is either totally engrossed with a book or marker or food and happy, or totally needy and everything is fever pitch loud.
clearly, i have never worried about child abduction.


----------



## majazama (Aug 2, 2003)

:LOL wow, casina, I'd love to watch you all go shopping. Sounds hilarious (and challenging)

oh fern,







I was wondering how you were doing. You'll be getting a "yule box"







in a few days. hope it cheers you up.


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

same at ya mamma









im sending yours on monday by greyhound, so you should also get yours in a few days. will you be able to pick it up?

we are getting things ready for elwynns birthday party. i dont think its going to be a big affair..just a few friends and family. i was trying to think of games and last night i had this grand idea to have everyone do musical chairs because i think elwynn would think it hillarious. oh and stick the hat on the gnome..









whenever elwynn see's a santa type figure he says "gnome!" i guess because we are into gnomes and elwvs and faeries so thats what he believes he is..which is fine because he doesnt know that this gnome brings presents or any of the other things attached to santa clause...he just knows he's a gnome and that he likes gnomes a lot.

. he really is into snuggling stuff..we went into a store yesterday and he saw a wooden "gnome" and asked to snuggle it then, to put it "back" when he was done. and while i was checking out his little hand reached out and picked up some candy and i asked him once nicely to put it back..and he looked at me and at the candy and put it back and said "ok" it was so great to be able to just say one or two quiet words and not to have to make a big deal...so we went to the grocery store and he got to choose some yogurt and we sat on the sidewalk in front of safeway eating organic maple yogurt, which tastes more like icecream if you ask me... and yes people stared. "havn't you ever seen a momma and her kid eating yogurt?"


----------



## tea olive (Apr 15, 2002)

i imagine that you and elwynn were too fascinating to watch. and no, most people don't do that kind of thing where i am. what, stop and smell the roses? especially if it is not exactly 70 degrees and proper eating is supposed to be in the privacy of a home? what really gets stares is when i sit on the ground. or rather, concrete. i love your tales fern.


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

i like your tales too









its so weird, this world we live in..i mean, i would have sat on a bench and not on the ground except that there was no bench in sight and elwynn was hungry 15 minutes ago..

mostly i got smiles, but a few strange looks, but ive become accostomed to strange looks.. im a young looking punk rock mom with a beautiful child..everyday 15 times a day i get comments like "(s)he is the most beautiful baby.." "(s)he should be in GAP adds" Yick! like i'd ever do that in a million years or for a million dollars.. and they dont usually look at me..

once i was in a thrift store and one of the sweet lady's who works there was talking to him but he wasnt looking at her he was looking at me and she said " your mom is so beautiful isn't she" it was really lovely.. she saw how he was looking at me and really accepted it instead of trying to get his attention..i hate it when people make stupid noises or poke him to get his attention. or any kids for that matter..

have a nice day everyone.. elwynn and i are going to make chocolate truffles and more gingerbread.


----------



## *solsticemama* (Feb 8, 2003)

Oh you mommas are such a great group of women. I'm back to do a couple of hours of clean-up and box up the odds and ends. We had a rough day and night--Mukti has developed several canker sores in his mouth and they are causing him such discomfort. He hasn't been able to eat much and last night was a rough one, tears and wakefulness, and all three of us up. I'm thinking it's how he's manifesting the stress of moving. It's the only indication he's given me, being otherwise cheerful and accepting of all the change involved in moving to our new home. Anyway I was feeling pretty tired and a bit low but reading all the posts has cheered me. Thanks mommas









On the topic of ritual, well y'all can imagine how much the Solstice means to this momma







In fact Mukti came in with the turning of the light.

Lovely stories mamafern and casina. Blessings to all.


----------



## Mona (May 22, 2003)

mamafern- i'm making truffles tomorrow for holiday gifts. how did your day go w/ it? it's my first time, so i'm a bit nervous.

rose- what time was ds born? dd was born at 4:57 am- so a bit before the light, but close.


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

ive made them lots of times, but i used a different recipe this time and it didnt harden right..its more like hot fudge sauce than truffle mix..maybe i did something wrong..im going to try again tomorow.







good luck.


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

That's funny, I sit on the ground and eat with my kids all the time.







As long as it's not freezing cold or so hot that the yogurt will turn before we finish it, why not? I do get funny looks, but people don't know why it's funny, iykwim. It's like, they look and their first reaction is "That's really strange" but then they think about it and realize that there shouldn't be anything strange about it.









BeanBean has been sleeping very little of late. Last night, he didn't fall asleep until nearly three am, then he woke up about ten minutes before Mike's alarm went off this morning (5:20!!), went back to sleep and woke me up at a quarter after 7. He's been awake since then, except for a 15 minute nap in the car, and is now, at 1:15, snuggling beside me on the floor.







I really need more sleep than this!

Family traditions-- I guess I can understand wanting to have family traditions, but I can't understand not wanting any substance to them. In my mind, a tradition should have meaning outside of "it's a tradition." It should be something you do for a reason which is deep and meaningful, even if only to you. Going through the motions just for the sake of tradition strikes me as somewhat... empty. For me, it's got to mean something. I think I'll have to find a way to talk to Mike about it tomorrow.

In other news, I am getting ready to mail my box of hand-knitted things out!







I hope that they are appreciated, if for nothing else for all my hard work.







I'm going to borrow MIL's camera and take pictures of them tomorrow. Maybe tonight, if both of my children will go to sleep.







:LOL


----------



## Mona (May 22, 2003)

Made my first batch of truffles, and they are not the most beautiful things in the world, but they look ok, and taste great! woot!! i made granola the day before, so b/w the granola and truffles, at least i know my family will be eating. :LOL
this afternoon i have to work on the photo albums and some hand print angels, and then i have to make a ritual robe for my best friend and her dh. YIKES!!! What have i gotten myself into!!! (I haven't even gotten my sewing machine out of the box since my mom gave it to me)










hugs to the no sleeping mamas- i'm there right w/ you.


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

can i have your truffle recipe? mine was very yummy, but not very rollable. we've been dipping our fingers in it whenever we are in the kitchen. but it wouldnt make a very good christmas gift


----------



## majazama (Aug 2, 2003)

fern~ I've made truffles a few times with my mom, I know how good they can be







... I was thinking that maybe they didn't turn out for you because you were "double dipping"? I mean, if you lick a spoon off, then put it back in the mixture, it adds digestive enzymes from your saliva that begins to break down the carbohydrates in the mix. That's why if you eat yogurt out of the container (one of the more obvious things) rather than putting it in a bowl, and you don't finish it, it will look kind of funny if you look at it a bit later (curdled, I suppose).

We used to always make rum balls....... oh, my, god, they are yummy. Wish I had some this year.








to sitting in weird places.


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

no.. i dont think thats the problem..its just the consistancy isnt right..i didnt even taste it till it didnt set right..anyways, ive made them before and tasted it and it still worked out







just different recipe is all.. thanks though


----------



## Mona (May 22, 2003)

http://www.razzledazzlerecipes.com/c...e-truffles.htm

nak


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

thanks mona..

we had elwynn's birthday party yesterday. it was a great success! there were 17 of us all together..lots of timothy's family and lots of mine and a few good friends. we took lots of pic's and ill try to put some on our webpage today.

elwynn gots lots of amazing gifts..wooden puzzles and some beautiful books..bubbles and bath stuff...a pair of amazing wool socks made by a local woman and a pair that my auntie made him.. some little cars and trucks (his favorite, of course)

my sister brought him helium balloons..they are magnificent. one is a dragonfly and one is a firetruck and one is a pirate ship, or something.

he said "happy birthday" so many times. it was very cute.
and after everyone left he fell right asleep because he hadnt had a nap all day and the last thing that he said was "no more happy birthday" but it wasnt even his real birthday yet, so he will get another happy birthday afterall.

oh yeah, and the mudpie went well..! but i dont think we got a pic of the cake before it got devoured! im sorry! but i did get a picture of the lovely cake my auntie brought. it was magical.

i wish that you all could have come.


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

okay, the pics are up.. have a nice day!


----------



## majazama (Aug 2, 2003)

fern~ looks like a majikal fairy land birthday!







I wish I could have been there. Did you get our package yet? when you do, elwynn can open one of the presents (I wrapped tham all in christmas paper, oops).


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

we got your package! thanks. elwynn opend up a puzzle with a fire truck and train and car. he loved it! thanks so much. it was the first thing that he wanted to play with when he woke up today.


----------



## punkprincessmama (Jan 2, 2004)

fern, lovely pictures. Mariah loves the one of Elwynn's socks








I love the one of him doing dishes. I have the same pic of Mariah







I wish we could have been there too....i really do


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

i wish those socks would fit me! my auntie spun, dyed and knit them. they are merino wool, silk and angora.. they feel like heaven! isn't is fun when they start helping out with the dishes?









yesterday when we were cleaning up for the party elwynn was putting towels away in the right cupboard and bibs into the right place, even without me asking him to, or without telling him where they go.


----------



## majazama (Aug 2, 2003)

Oh, I'm glad elwynn likes his present







Do you like the tea I sent for you? I made it up for you from the recipe at the co-op for pregnancy (aka nourishment tea) but too bad there is no pregnancy any more. you can still drink it though, as it's nourishing!


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

it made me kinda sad at first but then i thought..one day ill need it and it is yummy good tea for moon time too


----------



## punkprincessmama (Jan 2, 2004)

Fern, yeah this is a fun time. She likes to help with *everything* these days.
And I keep forgetting to tell you how yummy delicious those wool pants are that you made for Elwynn. I want some!! You are one awesome mama









Finally, a few pictures for y'all









***deleted link***

The one where I am laying down gives a better idea of the size of my tummy.


----------



## hjohnson (Mar 2, 2004)

It has been the land of fussing and crying here lately. Both Yes! I said both boys are teething. Nights are not fun right now. Thank God for Hylands tablets though. At the moment, Christopher is napping and David is talking and screeching on the floor while kicking his toys. Oooh! David just gave me one of those beautiful baby grins. I am a sucker for baby grins.

MamaFern, I love Elwynn's cake. It is cute! The wooden tigers are cute as well.

Punk, Mariah looks like she is ready for a night out on the town with the sunglasses.


----------



## punkprincessmama (Jan 2, 2004)

Heather


----------



## majazama (Aug 2, 2003)

punk... awwww, loved seeing your belly. nice that you have some of those pregnancy pants! I wish I had some of em before.


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

carrie thanks for sharing your pictures! what a lovely belly!

i sell those pants! i can make some for mariah if you tell me her size.

yeah the cake was rad. i made a mud cake too but i didnt get pics of it..







oh well it was cool. served in a wagon with a shovel (mini wagon and shovel that is )

i got him the tigers. i fell in love with them! they are made by a local company :"jalu" i got them at the waldorf fair.


----------



## hjohnson (Mar 2, 2004)

That's too bad you didn't get pictures of the mud cake. My MIL sent me a recipie for a cake that you make in a litter box and well looks like the contents of a litter box. It is edible though. I couldn't believe how real it looked though.

Fern I might have to purchase some wool pants from you as well. They are too cute!


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Did I miss the pictures of Elwynn's party?









I didn't get to take pictures of the things I knitted, and that's a real bummer to me, but at least they got mailed. Hopefully, they will be appreciated and maybe, just maybe, she'll be able to take pictures and mail them to me.









I've got a very busy little man these days. He's having a brain spurt, and he's driving us nuts. At the same time, he's amazing us with all the things he does and knows. It's truly incredible!


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hjohnson*
That's too bad you didn't get pictures of the mud cake. My MIL sent me a recipie for a cake that you make in a litter box and well looks like the contents of a litter box. It is edible though. I couldn't believe how real it looked though.

Could I have that recipe? It'd make a perfect birthday cake for my sister...:LOL


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

eilonwy: there are a few birthday pics on my pic page







sadly elwynn's dad took the photos at the party and he isn't so great at photography.... mostly its pics of people backs and bums so i didnt put them up. he hardly took any of elwynn but he "got one of everyone else" hehehe. oh well! i was too busy making sure everyone was fed and all that mom stuff..but i had fun. tim's auntie commented on how unstressed i was..









:LOL that litter box cake idea is hilarious! oh my.

elwynn has started saying "OH GOD" and putting his hand on his forehead and shaking it slowly back and forth..do i do that????? i dunno where he got it. its very weird!


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaFern*
elwynn has started saying "OH GOD" and putting his hand on his forehead and shaking it slowly back and forth..do i do that????? i dunno where he got it. its very weird!

I went through the link in your sig and didn't see any new ones...









:LOL It may be you, or it may be someone else. The other night, BeanBean told me his @$$ hurt.







: Guess where that came from.







: He's also been walking around saying "It's just a stupid taco!" which came from his cousin. I could go on and on like this, but you get the idea-- we all say things and don't even notice them until they come out of the baby's mouth.







Lucky for me, most of the time I think it's funny. :LOL


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

there is a pic of his new socks. and him and his fancy balloon and gifts and one of his cake.. im pretty sure that are there! on "love is revolutionary"


----------



## hjohnson (Mar 2, 2004)

I will email my MIL about the litter box cake.


----------



## majazama (Aug 2, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaFern*
eilonwy: there are a few birthday pics on my pic page







sadly elwynn's dad took the photos at the party and he isn't so great at photography.... mostly its pics of people backs and bums so i didnt put them up. he hardly took any of elwynn but he "got one of everyone else" hehehe.









: I laughed out loud at that one. I can totally see tim saying that.:LOL That's my bro. I'd love to see all the other "unacceptable" pics. of my family.


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

it is pretty funny.

ill show you the pics sometime


----------



## *solsticemama* (Feb 8, 2003)

Slowly coming out of the fog of moving.

I've missed you mommas. Loved the pics of bellies and birthdays. Tomorrow is Mukti's 2nd birthday!! I had a few teary moments today as I was unpacking what he wore that first night. It's so small and sweet and full of all the expectation and innocence (some might say naivete :LOL) that is so palpable for a first time momma. I mean don't you remember that incredible sense of possibility and purity and perfection and awe that filled the atmosphere in the days leading up to the birth and the early days following it?

And now my little baby is 2 and is a whole little walking and talking person







Ok, I'm getting sentimental and it's late. Sweet dreams mommas


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by **solsticemama**
. It's so small and sweet and full of all the expectation and innocence (some might say naivete :LOL) that is so palpable for a first time momma. I mean don't you remember that incredible sense of possibility and purity and perfection and awe that filled the atmosphere in the days leading up to the birth and the early days following it?

I wish I had some memories like that. The days leading up to my son's birth, I was in active labor but noone believed me. What I remember most is being in agonizing pain and going to vote anyway, and praying every single day for him to be born and for the horror show I called a pregnancy to end.... The early days following his birth are a hazy mess of NICU nurses and engorged breasts, a sense that I'd failed to accomplish something and that I would never recover...









This is why, when it comes to BeanBean, I tend to concentrate on the baby rather than the birth. He was so sweet, I still remember looking at him and marvelling that someone I'd never seen before could look so utterly familiar. I knew he was mine, for sure and certain.


----------



## Mona (May 22, 2003)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MUKTI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!HAPPY BIRTHDAY MUKTI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Have a wonderful day Rose!!!!


----------



## hjohnson (Mar 2, 2004)

Happy Birthday Mukti! Hope you have a good one.


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

Happy Birthday Mukti!!!
we are thinking about you today









fern and elwynn


----------



## hotmamacita (Sep 25, 2002)

Yesterday was Zora's second and today is Soren's second birthday.

It's partytime in OUR household.

Thank you GOD that they are TWO.








:


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Happy birthday Mukti, Zora and Soren!









I must say that I'm really enjoying two. Sure, BeanBean is a wild, spirited child (to say the least) but he's also such a person. He seems so grown up! I suppose that's because I've got a 6 month old, but BeanBean really has grown up a lot, even in the 6 months since his sister was born. I love having a little guy!

And now, in other "very two" news-- last night, BeanBean coughed and I pulled a quarter out of his mouth. Then he told me his throat hurt. I asked him what he meant and he told me that he'd already swallowed a penny, his throat hurt and he needed to nurse.







So Beth...how did that go for you guys? *sigh*

I told Mike we'd wait a few days and if he was acting (relatively) normal, we would just watch for a penny in the poop; there was no point in getting hysterical about it at ten o clock last night (we had a loooooong day yesterday). I'm kind of bummed, but I don't know if that's over the penny or from the prozac I stopped taking.


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

: to zora and soren!


----------



## DecemberSun (Jul 6, 2003)

Happy, Happy Birthday to all the 2 year old babies! (Yes, they're still babies!)

Rose, I hope the stress of the move is subsiding. I loved your post and all the sentiment in it. I know EXACTLY what you mean about feeling so many wonderful things at that time- anticipating the birth, the baby, the mothering. And that overwhelming feeling of pure joy that washes over you the instant you see and hold and kiss your new baby. I always stare at the clock on the days before and after Zach's Birth Day- remembering where I was and what I was doing, and how it all felt. I imagine I'll do that every year for the rest of his life, seeing as he was my first baby and the miracle of him will never cease to amaze me. I knew I would love my baby, but I never knew I could love him more than anything else in the whole universe, and I love him more every day...

I've been thinking about you and Tyson, Beth... Wondering how the surgery went and how you two are???









Fern, your baby is too cute for words. I loved the pictures!







I hope the Goddess blesses you with life again, if that's what you are hoping for...









I admire your little pregnancy belly, Carrie. You are in the comfortable, peaceful time in pregnancy. At least that's how it was for me at that stage- it's just after the sick and tired feelings went away, and just before the constant contractions began. I loved that time in my pregnancy, singing and talking to Zachary, wondering what he'd look like... My husband painted my belly like a jack o'lantern near Halloween! When are you due again? Are you hoping for a son or a daughter this time?








Have a nice day mamas.


----------



## Bethkm (Jun 27, 2003)

Well, I'll delurk to update you all. We've had a crazy couple weeks with traveling and CHristmas stuff and all that... We were scheduled that day (seems like ages ago!) for the endoscopy and went and got registered and all that. Tyson was talking about the doctor getting the money out of his tummy but didn't realize the whole situation until we were in preop and the nurse was there and all that. The doctor decided to do another x-ray before Tyson got his IV or preop meds or anything and we were so annoyed, not wanting him to have to go through another x-ray! Well, the penny was in his LOWER COLON!!! After 6 weeks it mysteriously moved in time to avoid the endoscopy! Of course, we were thrilled and so thankful that the Dr. wanted to do the x-ray cause obviously he wouldn't have found it in the stomach!

So, he pooped it out the next day at the Jiffy Lube while he and I were waiting for our oil change! Unbelievable! As expected, it was a penny and there were 4 small holes in it. It seems the zinc in pennies reacts with our stomach acid and creates a "blowtorch" effect. It's amazing TYson never had stomach pain or anything.

Rynna, there is a study you should read by DUke about this. It's cited in almost every article we read so you shouldn't have a problem finding it. The pediatric gastroenterologist who we ended up with said his rule is two weeks and then he goes after things. He worries that objects will become embedded in the tissue after that. Obviously, that didn't happen after 6 weeks for us but who knows. I'm glad we weren't referred earlier so it had time to move. Just watch for vomiting and evidence of stomach pain or distension.

Every stupid dr we saw said, "are you sure it's a penny? it looks bigger, adn it has holes!" Apparently x-rays are not true to size because it DID look bigger on the x-ray but they should know that they aren't true to size. So, once again, I am frustrated with the medical system and the care we got, but TYson is fine, not traumatized, and the penny is out!

Oh yeah, we're saving it! Sometimes Tyson still asks to look for the money when I change a poopy diaper!


----------



## Bethkm (Jun 27, 2003)

ONe more thing wise mamas! How do you get ink out of clothes? A little boy drew all over Tyson's pants and shirt at a family gathering last weekend and I'm afraid to wash them! I don't know where to start but I don't want them to be ruined! Surely someone has a trick...


----------



## majazama (Aug 2, 2003)

Bethkm~ that's good that the penny is out!!! It's funny how he asks if there is money every time his diaper is changed.:LOL

Happy birthday to solsticemamma and hotmamasita (and babies too)!!
















Yeah, I cried on haevens birthday, after everyone left the party, and all. I thought I would be fine, but I just got sooo weepy.


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

everything makes me weepy these days! not sad, depressed weepy but i get this welled up teary feeling and a lump in my throat. most times i fight the urge to cry because its stupid stuff like a kids tv show or a song lyric but once in a while something sweet that elwynn does brings tears and more than sometimes its a post on MDC.. im such a suck!

jazz, i still havnt sent your package. its all ready to go but i have to take it to abbotsford and ive got melody for a few days..hopefully i will mail ittoday but if it doesnt get there before christmas im sorry and i mean well!


----------



## majazama (Aug 2, 2003)

fern~ why do you have to take it to abbotsford? You can send it at the post office. your package cost me only 6$, which isn't all that much, and it was a semi-big package. Is the greyhound a lot cheaper?


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

it would ake less time if i could just get it there, and yes it would cost less..its a box, so its a bit bigger, but i dunno..maybe ill just send it by mail afterall..


----------



## DecemberSun (Jul 6, 2003)

Beth, I am SO glad to hear that it all worked out... I'm sure the whole situation will be hilarious in a few years, after the memory of all the worrying and waiting has faded! I'm sure he will love to hear the story, and look at the penny!









Fern, I have always been a sensitive person- the littlest things make me teary-eyed sometimes. It's just something I've had to deal with, LOL, I have learned to hide my crying while I'm watching a movie! Luckily now that DH knows how sensitive I am, he will admit to me when something jerks his tears- like he's allowed to be moved by something if someone else is moved, too. :LOL

Th kids are getting better about sharing with each other (finally)! If Zachary steals a toy away from Julianna, I can ask him to pick another toy and give Julianna a turn with the one she was playing with. He finally understands that he will eventually get a turn and giving up a toy to share doesn't mean giving it up forever. I love watching the logic come together in their brains!

Every time Zachary comes into the room he'll say "Hi, Mama!" and when he leaves the room he'll say "Bye, Mama!". If I say "I love you, Zachary" he'll say "Wuv you, Mama". And when someone sneezes he'll say "Zess you!" It's the cutest thing. He's also remembering to say please and thank you. We went to the dr. yesterday and he said "Tanks!" to everyone when they left the room. I was so proud.


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

are you a pisces?

i dont mind so much being sensitive, except when i get emotional over such silly little things..i wonder why because i really have no feelings about them..or maybe i do but i just dont know it..i dont think this will make much sense to anyone









zachary sounds like such a sweetie pie!









elwynn says "love you mommy" when i say i love you too.. its so wonderful when they start really sharing their feelings with you.

elwynn says he "sad" a lot. do any of your littles say this? he says it when he wants to nurse sometimes, or if he gets hurt or scared..im not sure what to make of it since im pretty sure he isnt a very sad kid. i dont tell him he isnt sad and i ask him why but he just keeps saying "sad" till i nurse him or kiss his owie or whatever..


----------



## DecemberSun (Jul 6, 2003)

MamaFern, I am a Capricorn through and through. Generally we are not outwardly emotional, but I suppose I am an exception. I have ALWAYS been sensitive. I'm pretty weird, though, so that may explain some of it...









Zachary doesn't say he's sad, but he does use the word scarey/spooky quite a bit now. If he's scared or sad he'll say "Is skooky, Mama". And if Julianna is crying he'll tell me "Nana cyin', is skooky." :LOL It must be his word for all those things: scarey, confusing, sad, angry, etc...?


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

BeanBean rarely says he's sad, but sometimes he'll tack it on to "I miss _____." Like, "Daddy went to work, I miss daddy I'm so sad!"







Mostly, he's a happy little man.









He passed a huge movement yesterday, but the smell was so awful I couldn't go through it so I left it for daddy.







No penny yet.

BeanBean and his cousin managed to lose the telephone while I was in the shower-- a whole five minutes.







: I'm pissed. We can't find it, it was left on. I unplugged the base so that I could get online, but when I plugged it back in and tried to page it, it said there was a low battery and it couldn't!







Argh, I'm so ticked off! I know I should relaxed but I'm so freaking angry right now about the phone and the mess and all the stuff that they've managed to lose...







This messes up my entire day and everything I had planned, the fact that between the two of them they can manage to lose or destroy everything in the house in just a few minutes, but in three hours they can't find or put anything back together.


----------



## hjohnson (Mar 2, 2004)

Christopher finally has his first of his two year old molars. Half of it is sticking out of the gums. When I ask him where his owie is, he points directly at that tooth. It is about time!

I finally got a proper Santa photo for my mom. I missed the deadline to order any of the other ones we had done. Here is the picture:

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...mily/santa.jpg


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

thats a lovely picture!

elwynn says scared too..i guess he's just full of emotions like me..not that its a bad thing. i think kids that are in touch with their feelings have a way better time when they are adults. i remember my mom telling me not to cry when i was upset and it was so confusing..i felt like i needed to cry but she always told me to "stop crying!".. i dont want elwynn ever to feel like he cant safely express his emotions to me..


----------



## *solsticemama* (Feb 8, 2003)

Sweet pic, heather. Thanks mommas for all the birthday wishes for Mukti. I was so touched, and it made the sweet day sweeter. Mona I showed both ds & dh the giant wishes







Mukti is still too young to know just what a birthday is and entails but I still wanted to honor the sacredness of the day in some way. He woke up saying 'birthday' and so we began the day with a re-telling of his birth and then I sang him our own version of the 'birthday song' After we got up I gave him a little box of wooden blocks and said they were a birthday present which he really liked. The rest of the morning was a regular one punctuated by our 'birthday song' which he wanted me to sing several times :LOL

After his nap 2 of his 'god-parents' came over with some books for him. They are dear friends and were present at his birth and until recently we lived with them so they have a very special place in his heart. We all went out for Thai food and at just the time of delivery we all sang the birthday song again and the restaurant joined in as well with clapping at the end which Mukti joined in with :LOL But other than that it was a regular meal, no cake or anything. On the way home we stopped to get a helium-filled balloon that Mukti had seen and wanted a couple of days earlier with trucks and trains etc on it. It was a big treat to watch the woman fill it up and then give it to him. He was enthralled for quite awhile. Up till now I thought of balloons as an accessory to a party but the wonder in Mukti's face made me realize that simple is really where it's at with them at this age YK.

Anyway a call from 'gwamma' and aunties and friends rounded out the day. I took some sweet pics and will post them later.

Bethkm glad to hear the penny came out. Rynna hoping the same will be true for eli







:

On another note the sleeping has gone from wonderful to waking every hour to nurse and not even taking the :binky. I know that the move and his sore mouth are probably causing it but I have to say it's tiring. Anyone else's toddler suddenly reverting to newborn nursing patterns?


----------



## DecemberSun (Jul 6, 2003)

Actually, Zachary hasn't been napping well. He'll nurse to sleep and as soon as I try to lay him down he'll wake up. So the past two days have been napless.







I don't mind if he doesn't take a nap, but I don't care to sit and nurse him for two hours straight so he can get some rest...














: Nighttimes have been so-so. He stays in his bed all night sometimes, other nights he's up twice for nursings. He's getting to be such a big boy... sigh..

Hope little Mukti's mouth feels better soon, Rose... Zachary had a sore on his tongue on his birthday too, isn't that weird? He didn't want to nurse or eat very much, but boy that ice cream felt good!

I hope you find your phone Rynna. I know how aggrivating that can be! It happens here all the time with the TV remotes. I usually find them in the pantry for some reason...

Where's saritasmile???


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

ive had a headache for days and ive been feeling pretty restless so the nursing thing hasn't been going so well.. i try to still nurse him on demand but i havent got much milk and he will just suck for days! blah. hopefully this fog passes soon.

oh yeah, i forgot to tell...elwynn refused to eat any of his birthday cake..i couldn't believe it. he LOVES chocolate, but nope, no way. he wouldnt eat the dirt cake








what a monkey

im really trying to encourage elwynn to sleep in his own bed and he is so into it. this week we have my foster sister melody who is 8 staying with us. she is staying in his room.. at first my plan was for her to stay in there and for elwynn to stay in my bed, but nope he wanted to "sleep over" with mel..it takes them a bit longer to fall asleep because they are giggly and silly.. but once they are asleep its fine and if he wakes up she doesn't even stir..i guess thats how it is when you have 5 siblings...you just get used to noises and it doesn't bother you..

having her here is great but it makes me realise that wanting another kid = lots more work..we have this little quiet life and our routines and having another baby would change that.. not that it would be a bad thing, but i suppose it wouldnt be a bad idea to wait a while longer.

rynna: elwynn his my aunties phone and it took her nearly a month to find it! she was so pissed off.. i hope you find it sooner than that! maybe if you make it a fun game eli will help you find it. you could have a treasure hunt or something!

sweet dreams loves!


----------



## Mona (May 22, 2003)

de-lurking to say hi and a continuted happy yule season for everyone.

dd's b'day is coming up saturday. i'm letting her open holiday presents a bit each day, but some will be saved for xmas morning i think. i prefer to have the focus of the 25th be her b'day, so i imagine we'll phase out xmas present on xmas entirely by next year and move for the yule presents. traditions are hard to break.









dd is really starting to talk now. it took awhile, but she is saying new words everyday- most often the pop out, like they've been in storage up in her brain for a long time, and now are ready to be used. it's very exciting!!

her sleeping is about the same- her molars came in months ago, so that is over for us, thank goddess. she wakes a few times during her naps, and then every few hours at night- increasing as it gets closer to morning.
i fell asleep w/ her at 8:30 last night. so much for working on my crafts. :LOL

Rose- glad you had a nice b'day w/ mukti.









Blessings to everyone!!!!


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

I found the phone when I ran out of toilet paper last night. BeanBean had put it in the cupboard in the bathroom.









I'm organizing all of the photos MIL has ever taken with her digital camera so that I can burn them on a CD. This will be her xmas present, if I ever get it done. I've also knitted a whole bunch of scarves this year. I'm not holding out hope that I'll get anything fabulous from Mike, but he's been extra helpful this week, and it's been rough on him too (his job always gets to be more of a PITA around holidays).

BeanBean has not "recently reverted to a newborn nursing pattern," he's been steadily holding in one since my milk came back. In fact, I'm 90% certain that it is his nursing and not BooBah's which is keeping me from ovulating.







I'm also fairly certain that if he wasn't nursing, BooBah wouldn't get enough because she hardly nurses at all. Part of me desperately wants to wean him, but can't justify it at all. I just need to get more time to myself.

I went to Curves the other day. They open at 7am and close at 8pm. In other words, there would be no time at all that I could go.







Mike has to be at work by 7, he leaves every morning at 6:30. That means I need to be here by 6:30, and if I was to work out in the morning, assuming 10 minutes of travel time either way and a 1-hour workout (which is short for me) I'd need them to be open and ready for me at 4:45am. If I was to go in the evening (more difficult, but not impossible) I'd need them to be open until at least 9:30. I desperately want to go to the gym. I know it would help. It's too cold to ride my bike (even if I did have a helmet) because I don't have gloves and there's already ice on the roads & sidewalks, and I start to wheeze when the cold air hits me, anyway. But God, I really need to get some exercise. I'm so miserable and so fat and life sucks







.


----------



## **guest** (Jun 25, 2004)

Ds turned 2 yesterday (12/22). sniff sniff. Today, we were cuddling in bed and he fell asleep in my arms. He hasn't done that in such a long time. I think it was his gift to ME. heh heh.

Blessings to all this magickal season.
Liz


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

rynna i know how you feel momma. i get out for lots of walks but i so want to go to yoga and to the kikboxing classes that ive payed for and can never seem to make it to.. its frustrating finding time and then energy to do it all.. by the time 5 or 7 rolls around im tired! the sun has set hours ago and it feels more like midnight. who wants to walk downtown or ride for that matter in the pitchblack. i try to do yoga at home but i end up doing a few stretches and thats it. i need the structure of a class and the quiet away from home. and i miss the sun! we used to be out and about till 8 or nine, what happened and how did it happen so fast!?!

at least the solstice has come and gone and the days are getting longer once again, and soon the sun will be out and we will be complaining of the heat!

i spent the day trying to get everything wrapped and organised and truffles made, they actually worked this time! i just made sugar cookie batter and its chillin' in the fridge with the broccoli and truffles.

i feel like i have a lot to do. i think i have somehow inherited my moms way of getting stressed about holidays even though i really dont celebrate them. my grama is very sick this winter and so my whole family is getting together for what might be her last christmas, and so i have got gifts for everyone, either made or found..it feels good to be able to give this year. so many years im too poor or too busy. this year im both, but somehow managed to do it despite all that.

Lizc-i dont remember your Ds's name but happy birthday little dude!









so, i hope you all have a wonderful christmas or unchristmas, or whateve r you celebrate this winter season. we are off to my moms house tomorow. she has a hottub, so thats where ill be!

lots of love!

fern and elwynn


----------



## Mona (May 22, 2003)

yeah, i'm having a VERY difficult time doing any kind of excrercise. i was doing doing this during dd's noon time nap, but after our trip to floriday last july i got out of the routine and never got back into it. just always too much too do. Rynna- have you thought of getting an arobic DVD that you can do at home? i know it would be better to have the alone time, but i guess it could be better then nothing?
oh, and i thought i'd let you know that Curves is a MAJOR contributer of the
Republican party. I know your political leanings, so thought i'd mention it to you.









one more day until dd's bday!!!!


----------



## **guest** (Jun 25, 2004)

Ds's name is Anton. Or Roo, bub, pumkin, bumbum, monkey, puppy boy, pup, sweetness. heh heh.

Oh, and exercise...What's THAT?! The only exercise I get nowadays is walking around in the mall or other stores. LOL. I'd LOVE it if I could afford to join a health club because that is the only way I ever get inspired to work out regularly. Especially if the place has a steam room, jacuzzi and pool. hahaahha.

Merry Christmas Eve to those who celebrate it.
Yuletide Blessings,
Liz


----------



## *solsticemama* (Feb 8, 2003)

I'm still carrying ds a fair bit, that's my exercise these days :LOL

It's really early, still dark out and both dh and ds are asleep. I've been up for a couple of hours so I thought I'd check in with y'all. We're not really doing too much for X-mas, the Solstice is the big celebration for us but we are going to friends' for brunch and they have a tree and lights and decorations which I think ds will enjoy.

I'm impressed with all you mommas who are busy crafting things. I guess with the move anything beyond washing dishes and finding the scissors, clothing and soap is impressive at this point :LOL It'll be awhile before we're settled but ds seems to be absorbing the change relatively well. His mouth has mostly healed which is a relief for both of us.

Fern, Mukti really likes the pics of Elwynn washing the dishes and making gingerbread







He asked to see 'Ewynn' the other day









Lizc, happy birthday to your little one.


----------



## FlaxSeedGruel (Mar 12, 2004)

solstice:! aww.. thats so great. these kids are going to grow up with friends all over the place thank to MDC..maybe when they are teenagers they will all plan to get together..maybe they will be life long friends.







and us too









im trying to make a piccture calendar for my mom but lately ive been taking so many more digital pictures that i barely have any from my manual. im one good picture short! i need november! oh well, i know my mom will love it anyways, even if it has an older picture. i just really wanted it to be all newer piks. maybe ill brave it and take some of my digital piks in and get them printed out. but ive never done it before!


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

!oops. that last post was by me, but i was loggen in on timothy's name..weird! i guess he's getting into MDC too! i think it would be great if more dads came on here.


----------



## Brayg (Jun 18, 2003)

Just wanted to pop in and say Happy Holidays!!!


----------



## hjohnson (Mar 2, 2004)

Happy Holidays Rachel!


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mona*
oh, and i thought i'd let you know that Curves is a MAJOR contributer of the Republican party.

:LOL Yes, that does make me feel a fair bit better







. :LOL

The dvd won't work... but I ought to get a video. The thing is, I'm seriously uncoordinated (as in, following those instructions is really difficult for me) and we don't exactly have the world's most spacious living room. In fact, I'm not even sure if we have space to move the chair to. I suppose I could try, if I could find an exercise video free or cheap. I think I'll ask on freecycle, that's the kind of thing people are always trying to get rid of. :LOL

I hate being fat.







Not so much because I'm fat, but because none of my clothing fits me. I think that if I'd been fat for several years and had a whole collection of "fat clothes" I'd be able to deal with it, but having one pair of jeans and one bra is just... well, painful.







: The only shirts I can wear at all are maternity shirts; they come to my knees, and they're all short sleeved, but at least they're not so tight that I can't breathe or lift them to nurse. Ick.

Okay, that's enough whining about being fat! :LOL I knitted scarves for everyone for xmas-- MIL, SIL, FIL, and one for "Yankee Exchange." I'm knitting another one for FIL because MIL and SIL are also getting pictures of the kids (for SIL's desk and MIL's getting a cd full of pictures of them) but I don't have a second present for him. So I just pulled out the yarn and needles for another scarf, and both kids attacked me and freaked out. Right now BeanBean has gone to daddy (apparently it's not as much fun to sleep on the floor next to me as it is with daddy :LOL) and miss BooBah is in my lap, throwing up. Ah, the worst bit of all: my sling broke!!!







One of the rings came apart. I'm so depressed














. I put some of FIL's duct tape on it, but I can feel it pulling loose again and I'm so freaking bummed. I'm totally non-functional without that sling! Argh.

I just saw a commercial with a woman saying "my fat jeans don't fit anymore!" and they show her, maybe a size four, wearing a pair of size 10 jeans. Once upon a time, my _skinny_ jeans were size 14! And truth be told, 14 looks damn good from here. Yikes, I've got to get my mind off the size of my behind!


----------



## tea olive (Apr 15, 2002)

i get irked when i don't get notified about posts. oh well, now i'm over it.

RYNNA. i love you. it will get better: the boy plus father, the two kids, your body, your sense of control which sometimes has to go to the wayside, and peace of mind. but it takes awhile and is hard in the thick of it.
our bodies stay fat so that we have enough to nurse our kids and not starve. it is survival. your body knows how to survive and could care less about your modern ego and mirrors and is smart enough to not let you die in the process since it doesn't know about grocery stores either especially now in winter. please accept my holiday wish of new clothes to help you feel slightly better. these are the times think about how long you think your life expectancy will be, and how short of a time this will be in comparison.
i'm so sorry you feel bad. i have been there many times. it is also the price of being a passionate intelligent creative person. sometimes in desperation i wish i could just be a piece of cardboard for a day but that is not me.

measure for me your shoulder to hip bone and i will get a sling to you. i actually unearthed the sewing machine this week and made dh a robe and a pillow for driving.

ruby is now fully into two word sentences. she is very concise. i'm still amazed at her femaleness.

elwynn is beautiful and you will probably get that comment for awhile because he has an open face, along with sheer health. many of the pictures i see in this group i see it if not all. the older my children get, the more i see how common it is for children to protect themselves by closing their faces. it definitely relates to beauty on a not so obvious level for most people.

i was tearful the other day watching a fellow unschooler's sixteen year old daughter performing a song for a christmas concert. a love song, all i want for christmas is you. her face is still as open like a beautiful happy baby. her young sexuality was so lovely and strong. i had no idea it could be like that it was opposite for me. i cried for the wonderful ten year old and four year old girls i was talking to and for ruby and for myself and for my friend the mamma for the wonder of children and motherhood and how fantastic the possibilities. i will be so honored when i see ruby that powerful. i am honored by my children everyday.


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

my bayboo is asleep at last.

i remember this time 2 years ago so well.. i couldnt sleep because something was different. i wasn't having contractions yet but my body was shifting into getting ready mode. i spent christmas eve with my aunties and family and i was sooo tired! and seeing pictures of me on christmas morning, woah i looked like i just ran a 15 mile race or something, even though id just woken up. later, on christmas day i walked all over town, after all of the crazy christmas morning stuff..i saw my ex-boyfriend and good friend and had dinner with his family but i couldn't eat because the contractions were getting going. i sat through another christmas dinner with my family but this time the contractions were hurting and every time one would come i'd smile and be amazed that it was fionally happening! and my mom didnt believe me that i was in labour! my doula cora came over but she was 3 months pregnant at the time and totally exhausted..she had laid down on my bed and i didnt want to wake her to tell her what was going on because i remember so well what 3 months felt like.. anyways eventually she did wake up and she was mad that i hadnt woken her sooner..








i sat on the birthing ball for a while and then my mom ran me a hot bath and washed my back and it felt soo good. it felt really nice to be with my mom. elwynn's birth became quite the party.. my auntie annie and my sister came over and timothy was there( he didnt know that i was in labour till late in the night because he was with his family..i wasnt expecting to have elwynn for another week!) and my momma.. and suzie my amazing midwife and her partner ester who id never met before came late in the night..she said i was doing fine and didnt need her there yet. i felt so strong!
my uncle stopped in to say hi (we share a birthday) and my dog willow was there.. she stayed righ there with me the whole time and is still very protective of elwynn and i. oh and timothies mom was there too.. it felt so nice to be with my family. at home.
i think all in all my labour with elwynn was about 13 hours..well the intense part anyways!..which now seems like soo long but then it was all just so right. i can't imagine it going any faster or slower. it was perfect. oh, except for when i puked. bleh! suzie gave me arnica and i felt better. the sun was starting to come up and i went outside and watched it creep over the trees.. it was winter and crisp and beautiful. no snow but the sun was shining on me that day! the pushing part was hard, but easy at the same time.. it only took about 20 mins and then i had my sweet child in my arms! i remember just crying when i saw that little person and my heart felt like it had just grown about 500 times..he is the love of my life!
*runs to hold her sweet child again*


----------



## *solsticemama* (Feb 8, 2003)

:







:







Happy Birthday Kathrynn














:







:


----------



## *solsticemama* (Feb 8, 2003)

Fern, I thought that Elwynn already had his birthday 'cause of the party but if it's today or tomorrow then...






















: Elwynn


----------



## Mona (May 22, 2003)

casina- reading the part of your post about how our bodies naturally keep us "fatted up" as a way to really help us was nice to read. i know it, but sometimes i get frustrated. not that i'm really fat, but i definetly have not lost my preggers weight.
i eat really healthy, but i eat all the time- more then when i was preggers- to keep up w/ the nursing. even doing this, i can tell that my body preserves energy, as my motabolism is still qujitge different from pre- preggers days.

mamafern- it was wonderful to read your post. i will say more later.









Happy B;day to my little girl!!!!!


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!! Kathrynn























*solsticemama* Elwynn's birthday is tomorow! dec.26 at 1:41 PM.we just had the party early because usually everyone is so busy on that day. and plus i want to have a quiet day on his birthday









mona, thanks







it felt good to write. and happy birthday to you momma!


----------



## Mona (May 22, 2003)

Mama fern- my labor too was occurring during dinner.









I had maybe 2 contractions on dec 24th in the morning, but when I layed down they went away. At that time I didn't know they were contractions, as my due date was jan 6th. When we were about to leave to go into town to meet dh's dad for a xmas eve dinner, the feeling came back. It wasn't until I was knee deep in sushi that I realized that I must be in labor. :LOL I never said anything to dh or my fil, but did say something on the way home to my dh. The unfortunate thing was that there was a snowstorm, and we were in the middle of it. It was a long drive home- about an hour- and quite stressful for poor dh. I was just doing my breathing and remained calm despite it all. When we got home it didn't take long for the full labor to kick in. I called my midwife, and she didn't believe I was in labor. In fact it took until my contractions were really close together and lasting a minute (I think that is the time period ) to believe that I was infact in the middle of a real labor. And then it took her forever to come to my house as it was a blizzard. It wasn't too long after she'd gotten to my house that I started bearing down and pushing. And then about 45 minutes later dd was born. It was the most amazing experience of my life, and it overwhelms me, just thinking about it. Such power, grace and courage we mothers have, regardless of our birthing stories.

Today, on dd's second b'day, it is hard to believe that it was only 2 years ago that dd ws born. It seems like so long ago- so much has happened. In fact today all of the sudden she is a fountain of words- like she decided that now that she is 2, she will unload all those words stored up in her brain. Word after word has poured out of her mouth today, and with such deep comprehension. Yet, I rocked her to sleep this afternoon for her nap. So excited, she could not relax. So I took her into my arms, in a last ditch effort, and walked around the room rocking her. She was asleep in 5 minutes, just like back in the days when she was days old. My growing baby girl, budding into toddlerhood, is alas still a babe.

We will be having her party this eve- presents, balloons, and a fruit concoction w/ her favorites. I am looking forward to it.

Blessings to all of you and your families as this yuletide celebration continues.


----------



## tea olive (Apr 15, 2002)

two is such a great age.

i was just telling dh that ruby could give lessons on playing, and does. she has taught my boys how to play. more and more i observe girls tend to have this ability to engross themselves and it gets pointed out often by other mammas that this is a girl thing. she is such a lesson for me, the difference between me and my husband. i really did not believe there were such differences between sexes when i married him, and now i find the differences profound. of course it depends on the individuals. but i see a general outlook that differentiates male and female.

we had a fat holiday. my husband has been wearing the kimono i made him all day which is gratifying. it was also the first year i felt free to buy some things for him so i know our marriage has altered for the better. i also felt more comfortable than ever with all the family outings yesterday. i had no idea i could change this much, or that i was so uncomfortable being myself before. mothering has taught the most crucial and real lessons for me. i have had to learn to love myself and teach others to love me in ways i understand so that i easily have love to give. i feel very happy and blessed.


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

our crazy christams dinner is over.. elwynn's dad decided to hitch a ride home with my aunties and so he wont be with us on elwynn's birthday.. i dont know why it makes me so upset, but i burst out crying when he went..i know that we already had the party and all of that stuff, but to me that's not the important part. he was with us durring the birth and to me elwynn's birthday is by far the most important day in my life. i know that it is important to him.too .and i know that spending too much time with someone else's family can intense and overwhelming..so i should just let it go and be happy..i would have gone home myslelf but i made a date with my one radical momma friend for tomorow and she lives far away and is just in vancouver for one day and i need so badly to be with someone who really understands me ..even if its just for a few hours.so there is my rant. i actually feel better now that ive cried. maybe i just needed to let it all go..these emotions build up and build up.. this day of remembering elwynns soon coming is hard and i dont know why. maybe its because i really want another one and maybe its just because im a momma and i feel stuff was too much. but i should stop now and spend some time with the family that is left here..

we love you all!


----------



## tea olive (Apr 15, 2002)

oh fern. it is hard being a thinking and loving mamma in this world. and though i see you have loving family and sometimes envy your autonomy, it is hard being a single mamma in non tribal society. i have watched half the women i know start off or become single mammas. and on top of what you feel about your child's father, it is natural to want elwynn to have everything you think he deserves. you have every right to feel sad and hurt. we have freedoms to change rules but that doesn't make things feel right all the time. being sensitive is also a strength you have. it means you can see beauty and wonder in this world others cannot. clearly you are a fantastic person and a wonderful mamma, and i love you knowing you are on this earth.

i want another one too. i held a month old baby yesterday. it is a powerful desire.


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

thank you for understanding..sometimes i think im just crazy! but more than that its feeling like i know that there are others out there like me but..where are they?? but here you are..if not in flesh then in words.. its better than nothing and i get so much strength and inspiration to be a better momma each day from all of you and your little munchkins..its so crazy to think that at every moment in every day a woman is living this primal experience of giving birth. of creating life.


----------



## **guest** (Jun 25, 2004)

Ah yes, I certainly can relate to being a single mom. It's so hard and VERY lonely. Ds's father broke up with me shortly after I told him I was pregnant. Now that ds is 2, I'm really feeling the lonliness. I miss feeling loved. I miss companionship.








Oh, and about being fat. Oh my yes, I know it well. LOL. I'm in a size 20...and that's after having lost 30 lbs! I would really love it even if I could get back down to 150 lbs. That probably sounds heavy to a lot of you but, to me, it would be a HUGE improvement. heh heh.
I do know that I've lost weight in the past. Trouble is, I accomplished that by joining a nice health club. It inspired me to go EVERY day! That was when I was living in England. Now that I'm a single mom, there's no way I could afford a membership. Not even at the local YMCA...with their low income discount! How pathetic. LOL.

Anyhoo, it was great seeing the joy in my ds's face on Christmas. Thanks to some mama's on here, we were able to have a fab xmas!!!









Omg, ds just came to me saying "Bahtcet gatguh" over and over again. I told him I'm sorry but i don't understand what he is saying. Then I gave him my hand so he could take me to what he wanted. He took me over to the snack cupboard. He wanted 'Goldfish Crackers'. ROFL. This is a new snack for him (we usually get organic cheese crackers) and although he said goldfish clear once, he obviously forgot how to say it. hahahaha. Too funny!!!

Giggling,
Liz


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

im not really a single mom..for the past 8 months elwynn and i lived on our own and his dad and i did take some time apat durring that time.. but now we are living together again..and though its not easy, we both feel like its best for elwynn and us too to be together. sometimes i wonder if it would be easier being a single momma..not that having a loving partner isnt amazing..but sometimes it feels like so much more work..sometimes i feel like i have two kids always fighting for my attantion..but other days i feel totally content with my small family. i have a lot of respect for woman who are single mothers and i also have a lot of respect for woman who are partners with a man or woman and have a good relationship, because relationships are not simple and easy, though we would like them to be..

anyways.. its my baby's birthday today! well in another...4 hours or so..










































:elwynn!


----------



## **guest** (Jun 25, 2004)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY ELWYNN!!!

Hugs,
Liz
Anton 12/22/02


----------



## Mona (May 22, 2003)

Happy Happy Happy B'day Elwynn!!!!







s and







to baby and mama!


----------



## *solsticemama* (Feb 8, 2003)

Once again I feel like I'm with good friends when I come here. It's pretty stormy out right now and cold. Mona, thanks for sharing some of your birth story with us. And mamafern, again birthday blessings to you and Elwynn.

Our X-mas day was very low-key, basically brunch with some friends. We didn't do any gifts for each other tho I did give ds a little crane vehicle and I have a few other things tucked away still. I have such resistance to giving him more than one thing at a time







. Our friends had a decorated tree and they had wrapped gifts for everyone so ds did get a taste of X-mas which I felt was just in the right proportion to his 2 year old sensibility and capacity. It was quite something for me to see my little 'baby' sitting up with us all at the table in a regular chair (and on top of a phone book) joining us in grace, eating smoked salmon and eggs and potatoes and onions, joining in with the conversation and generally enjoying himself as long as 'mama right here'









I still feel some stress and fatigue from the move and getting used to the new arrangements here. My mood has been somewhat changeable and of course ds responds accordingly. He is nursing so much more than he was before we moved which is understandable but I'm finding it very wearing particularly at night.

On the whole tho things are good and I feel blessed. *mamajaza* where are you these days?


----------



## DecemberSun (Jul 6, 2003)

My, my, so much to catc h up on...

casina, I love all of your posts, you know that. So thought provoking and beautiful...









Lisa and Fern, I LOVED hearing your stories about the births of your babies. It was wonderful to hear your feelings, and it almost felt like I was there with you.







Can you believe they're TWO?!? Happy belated birthday to Kathrynn and Elwynn.

We had a wonderful Christmas. We went to DH's sister's house for Christmas Eve dinner, which was OK. We'll just leave it at that :LOL. Then Christmas morning we opened gifts together here at home, then went to my parents house for food and more gifts. I made stuffed mushrooms and Fern's gingerbread cookies and they were a hit! We ate and drank all day, and played Spades-- typical All-American big Catholic family Christmas celebration :LOL. I always get caught up in the comfort of the traditional Christmas spirit, so I'm really sad the season is over...

Zachary came up to me this afternoon and pointed to the tree and said "pemments?" (presents)







. I had to explain to him that Christmas was over, and he seemed OK with that. It's pretty funny to me that he picked up on that- after two days of opening presents, he wants some more! I know to some it's horrible that I'm exposing my son to the commercialism of Christmas, but I don't mind buying some special things for him and giving them on Christmas Day. He LOVES his Little People school bus, and plays with it all day long. I'm impressed because it came with a little wheelchair and a little access door so we pretend it's for Crystal!









About wanting another baby- I'm still going back and forth. It's crazy! Right now my 18 yr. old sister and my 21 yr. old cousin are both pregnant within a month of each other. They both have underlying medical conditions, so they are both high-risk pregnancies. So I guess I'll have to wait until they have their babies to start TTC myself, since there's a big chance I'll have PTL again, and I need all the support I can get and it won't be good if we're all on bed rest together! So, in a way I want a baby ASAP, and in other ways I don't think I could handle it with all the kids I already have (







), and in still other ways I want to wait until I finish school so that I can make more money to afford the new baby... But I don't know! So, we'll see what happens...


----------



## Mona (May 22, 2003)

let's see how long i get before dd takes over possession of my hands. :LOL

rose- i agree w/ the present idea. in fact, as dd was opening her b'day presents, my friend and i were commenting that babies need so much time to process it all, that it would be better to have a long all day party to accomadate the needs and processing time of the child.
she recieved her yule and xmas presents throughout the week, so on xmas morning she only had a couple to open. she mostly opened presents that were given to me by my housemates. which she was quite content with.








i'm still tyring to figure out how to do it all- if it was up to me i'd celebrate yule and not xmas perse- maybe do a santa stocking, as this was originally pagan to begin w/ also. and then keep the rest of the day focused on it being dd's b'day. but my housemate and thier children (who are also pagan) have years of xmas traditions that they are not willing to set aside until the children have moved on. so dh and i remained torn on how to make the most of dd's b'day. i'm considering having her actualy party the day after xmas, so that she gets more of the focus. and then perhaps having a smaller party w/ just dh and i on her b'day. well, i guess we'll figure it all out next year. :LOL
i do have 2 words to say about b'day parties- balloons and bubbles. dd needed nothing else- esp the balloons. in fact, she didn't even want to open her presents. oh, the wonderment of a child!!!
all in all it went well- she eventually did get everything opened, and loved most of her gifts.
i will post pictures later.

ok, dd is done playing w/ her puzzles and is wanting mama.


----------



## abranger (Dec 15, 2001)

Today is GA's birthday and I really cannot believe it has been 2 years. Since xmas night I have been thinking about my labor (36 hours) and how I had NO IDEA how much I was going to love her. My life has changed so much. All I wanted back then was to get back to work. Since she was born I have worked the bare minimun to get our bills paid. I really feel like such a different person. My pre mommy career was in politics. This year my hometown boy ran for PRESIDENT and I sat it out. I thought it would be a hard year because of that but I didn't miss it for a second. I went to the convention because it was a mile from my house, saw old freinds, felt like I was part of it and happily turned down all offers to get involved again. This little person is amazing. Dh says he is amazed to see that finally someone is 'the boss of me'









Anyway the labor was long, hard and drug free but the last 2 years have been wonder and magic.

RE: Curves the founder is a MAJOR funder to anti abortion folks ...even the crazy doctor killing groups

Happy New Year Momma's of 2 year olds























Amy


----------



## punkprincessmama (Jan 2, 2004)

Happy Happy Birthday to Elwynn, Katherine and Georgia!!!!









This is such a wonderful group of mamas and I am so blessed to be a part of it.









Sorry I've been MIA....and all the while you mamas have been very busy here! :LOL i have tried to keep up with the reading at least.

Casina, so glad you had a lovely holiday and are feeling so well. You know I always love your posts. Solsticemama, I was relieved to hear your little Mutki's mouth is healing nicely. It was wonderful to read about your birth experiences Mona and Fern, I love birth stories! Rynna, I'm so sorry you are feeling lousy these days





















I was wondering too if Eli ever passed that money he swallowed? Forgive me please if I'm leaving people out or not commenting on something, there is so much I missed and this is just what is coming to mind at the moment.

It is much more difficult being pregnant with a toddler than I ever dared to imagine!!! It is hard to balance her needs with mine some days (or every day!) espesially since she doesn't nap anymore. It has been a rough few weeks too because there have been so many friends and family people in town who want to see her, it has been a stimulation overload for us both. I'm so glad that is over!

Oh! I've been feeling the little one moving so much these last few days! I love it love it love it! Someone asked when I am due - end of June - my official day is June 21st which someone told me is the summer solstice (I don't have a calender yet for 2005) Which, after learning here about yule and the winter solstice - can someone tell me are there special traditions for the summer solstice?

My little Zoomba is sooo busy these days. She is go go go from about 5:30am until 6:30 pm when she crashes for the night. THANK GOODNESS dh gets up in the morning with her and has pretty much taken over the nighttime parenting, though if she asks for mama of course he brings her right to me to nurse/cuddle







I have to give my dh major kudos, he has always been a great guy but the last six months or so he has really stepped up so to speak and espesially since I've been pregnant he has really been more involved in parenting dd. He even helps her into her 'jamas after her bath and helps her feed the fish and stuff (night time routine) We have always been very close, but something about him being a more equal parent (in my eyes) has brought us all so much closer. It is hard to describe......

Dd is talking up a storm these days too, and her imaginative play is awesome! She brought me a cup of dirt adn rocks and said "here mama, cookie" It was too cool.

Anyhow, that's a little taste of what's new here







So glad you all liked the pics.

Oh and Fern, I haven't been able to make your cookies yet







I don't have a rolling pin and we are, well beyond broke at the moment so it will be awhile. But I'm holding on to your recipe none the less, and thanks for sending it








Thanks for the offer to make Zoom some cool wool pants like Elwynn's, I appreciate it so much, but like I said, I have no money at all, and so maybe next fall? I know the shipping alone would be a pretty penny. Thanks though, for the offer, it means a lot.







I so wish we lived even remotely close to eachother, I know we would be wonderful friends. It is dh and I's dream to someday live in B.C. we have a plan to get there too, but it will take several years (we want to pay off all our debts and be more financially stable first) so maybe some day I will get to meet you and Jaz









Speaking of Jaz, how are you and yours these days mamajaza?

Much love to you all


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

carrie for the longest time i didnt have a rolling pin.. a jar works well too! and about the pants.. i can make you some and send them..the moeny isnt that important, plus they are very light being wool.







and mayb some day you can send us something.. i figure it all works out in the end.

we are at my sisters place in vancouver.. we are taking the train home today but we are having breakfast with some friends.. ive decided that once we cant live in the house we are in now..which will probably be in about 4 months we will move to vancouver.. i dont want to live in the city, but i need community and its really not easy building a community with a small child. here i have loads of friends and family and its all so accessable. we can ride bikes everywhere and i can get a good job. i feel like i can never stay still for very long and that its going to cause elwynn problems, but i really need to find a place where we all feel happy.


----------



## Mona (May 22, 2003)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY GEORGIA, and birthing day to mama!!!









dd has had a dry diaper for 3 nights in a row, and diaper less during the day since the last time we went into town- about a week i guess. I am nervous about leaving the diaper off of her during the night, but i guess i will have to take the plunge one of these days. i'm not sure how to best protect the mattress in a way that will be easy to deal w/ too in case she does pee in teh middle of the night. any suggestions?
we live about 30 mintues from town, so that will also be an interesting test. i guess i'll have to bring extra pants, and as k her a bunch before we leave our last errand location if she has to pee before we head home.
wow, i just can't believe that she's on her way to being out of diapers!!!

does anyone have a dc that is still nursing at night but has stopped wearing a diaper at night? i had previously thought she woudn't be out of night time dipes until she stopped nurisng so much at night, but what do i know... :LOL

i am battling major dry skin right now w/ dd. i have kept the ezcema at bay, but just barely. her ankles are so dry- i call her skin alligator skin, which she thinks is quite funny. i'm going to try lanolin this afternoon i think to see if that helps. everything else just gets quickly absorbed into her skin.

well, that is all for now. dd is napping, so i guess i'll get some things done.


----------



## Bethkm (Jun 27, 2003)

MOna, the only thing that has worked for us with dry skin is the Aveeno body wash and lotion. This is the first year we have used it and I have no ezcema at all this year. Our house is very dry with the furnace runnign and such.

We had a wonderful, relaxing day on Saturday. We had opened a few presents with DS Fri morning and then spent Sat at my parents where he got a few more things. My dad made him a Tyson-sized table and they got him a bunch of art supplies. He loves it! Now we just need to rearrange again so the toys don't take over the house!

We are officially TTC! I found out Sunday that some good friends are PG with their first and the emotions I felt were powerful! I knew I wanted another baby but hadn't really experienced the emotional side of things till then. I lost 3 babies before I was pg with ds so I'm a little hesitant about what's in store but excited at the same time. Should O any day...


----------



## Mona (May 22, 2003)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/
here is a link to some pictures..... will update w/ more later.


----------



## *solsticemama* (Feb 8, 2003)

Mona, your dd is adorable. The pics are really lovely, thanks for sharing. Looks and sounds like you all had a pretty special day. I agree about the balloons as you'll see below









Abranger,







: to Georgia!


----------



## Mona (May 22, 2003)

oh my rose- he is so precious!!! i love his hair- dd's hair looks a bit like that in the back, only much less of it and thinner. :LOL
He is so glowing in that picture!!!


----------



## punkprincessmama (Jan 2, 2004)

Fern, I can't believe I didn't think of using a jar for a rolling pin...i guess i will blame it on pregnancy brain :LOL Thank you for your kind offer to make the pants, I will PM you soon.

Mona, thanks so much for sharing the pics!! You have a beautiful family









Rose, I can't believe how big Murali's gotten! wow!! love his beautiful hair









Beth, congrats on ttc!! how exciting!


----------



## tea olive (Apr 15, 2002)

loverly photos.

mona, you can put a shower curtain under your sheet and put a towel under the baby for nighttime wetness.

i didn't do fullfledged parties and holiday gifts within my home until reed was four. and then the older siblings demand the attention for the little ones. they are still perplexed that we did not do a big gathering for ruby. she did get a special balloon and the boys got some balloons and she got a little horse to comb.

i've been thinking how i did not dwell on ruby's birth at her birthday. it is usually my favorite thing to do on birthdays. i realize i have other healing to do, and i allowed others to take precedence for the birth.
ruby's birth was very different from the others in that it happenned to be accomodating. they are all individual of course, but her's was definitely singular. to start, i did not have back labor. i spent most of the pregnancy bent leaning forward instead of back and i slept on my stomach - as close as i could anyway. i was surprised she came the day after due date when reed came two weeks early and clay 3 1/2 weeks late.

my contractions were ten minutes apart. ten minutes is a long time to ponder that another will come and enough time to not know how to occupy the time but not exactly an easy climate for chit chat. i was so glad i didn't have to go anywhere, though still not sure about having any company. i have always fantasized about an unassisted labor but i was feeling fortunate that i was finally getting my homebirth. i always wish i could have the kids with me too if other people are going to be around. when i seemed to be in labor damen called the midwives and had his parents come take the boys. it's what he wanted. he was also still in serious pain and on narcotics from his back. i quickly became dependent on him yet a little afraid of hurting him. that's what i remember best about the labor.

he says it was by far the simplest and easiest labor. in many ways it was not for me. i did not have a birthing tub or bath since he and the midwives were worried since my hematocrit is always a bit low and i bleed more than others. (i've decided since then that this is just bull and fear. all the asian women i know are borderline anemic) for the second time in my life, i asked to have my water broken (reed's labor started with the gush), and i know this time it was because i didn't think damen could handle it anymore - this is after four or five hours of labor. my midwife also surprised me by coaching me to push her out quickly. i grabbed slippery hot ruby out like i do all my babies and her eyes were wide and content as i pressed her to my chest. this is the first time i felt that the baby that really looked like me and i was so thrilled she was a girl and of course she looked perfect.

i have to go.....


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

carrie,







oh well.. sometimes the simplest things are the things we think of last.. its just the way our brains work..especially pregnant nursing momma brains..

my visit with my momma friend and her baby went so well! we hung out last night and went for breakfast today and chilled almost all day and im going to go back home with them to vancouver island for a little adventure and new years celebration.. they are also looking for a room mate in the spring which is when ill be out of a home..so im pretty excited about that. their baby is so sweet and they are doing the "diaper free" thing which is so rad. i wish id thought of it and known about it when elwynn was born.

we use padded undies at night and as long as i take him for a pee as soon as he wakes up its fine..but sometimes im lazy! so some nights i put a diaper on him..

jazz how are you?? did you get your package? we miss you!








: to all of you other birthday babe's and mommas..

mona, sweet pictures!
Beth..im so happy for you!


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mona*
does anyone have a dc that is still nursing at night but has stopped wearing a diaper at night? i had previously thought she woudn't be out of night time dipes until she stopped nurisng so much at night, but what do i know... :LOL

BeanBean is out of diapers about 85% of the time, including nights, and still nurses at night. Thing is, when he wakes up and wants to nurse, he needs to pee, so we put him on his potty and then he nurses back to sleep. I think he's waking up because he has to pee, not because he has to nurse, but once he's awake he needs to nurse, kwim?

Casina-- thank you for your kind words. I'm still feeling pretty miserable; I saw myself on tape.







: Part of me knows that my body is trying to keep me from starving to death, and another part of me thinks "if my body's so smart, why can't it see that there's obviously no danger of that?!" I am in a 20 as well, and I'm only 5'1" so I look really freaking big. It's so depressing. I'll see people that look chubby and think "wow, she's big" and then realize that *I* look like I swallowed her whole and then some.







:

I have also lost weight in the past, but rarely in a healthy way. Before I got pregnant with BeanBean, I would lose weight if I ate exactly what I wanted when I wanted it and got plenty of exercise; whenever I didn't ahve time to exercise, I starved. And now, I have no time to exercise at all and I'm not starving because I'm afraid that the ketones in my milk will hurt BooBah and...well, I'm just a mess about it all.

I can't imagine being a single parent-- I think I'd be a lot angrier a lot more often than I am, and I certainly don't need that. *sigh*

Oh, BeanBean did pass the penny, with only one hole in it, fairly quickly. He poops a lot, what can I say?







:LOL

This thread is crazy busy, you know that? :LOL


----------



## tea olive (Apr 15, 2002)

i've dealt with the weight thing. i can sound optimistic since i'm on the other end now. i actually bought trousers off the rack this winter and they fit me. i'm smaller than i was when i got married aside from the bigger rib cage and d-cup, so i'm 135 lbs now (i'm 5'3"). i only tell you this because after i had reed, i was at 200 and around there for the year. my dh made the mistake of expressing honestly after reed was one year old that he was worried i would gain so much after every baby which started the crisis for me. i have a video from when reed is two months old and of course the in one shot of me, i am unashamedly eating. then there's my mom who still thinks i'm fat based on my arm circumference and is still horrified even thinking about how i "let myself go" when pregnant.

i worried about eating and exercising either desperately and resignedly for about a year. then i got pregnant with clay and gave up. i slimmed and changed shape with him. aside from that year, i have not "watched" what i eat whatsoever. yes, sometimes i decide that i would rather eat something that gives rather than depletes health, but i have always feasted. i see food as intake for well-being. and the exercise, my kids get me going. i'm not saying this will work for anyone besides me, but i know that spending time thinking about being fat was a huge part of the problem.

i guess i put my idea of looking good on on the shelf called "when the kids are around four feet tall". if nothing else, i've noticed that children quickly learn to assess overweightedness depending on the child, from around the age of 5, and these figures are based on children i know with little weight or beauty doctrines imposed on them. so those kids can understand why mamma needs to exercise, possibly apart from them.

now the clothing issue, that is really annoying. i could write a book on the clothing problem and how i lowered my standards but in the end my self-esteem demanded that i had decent fitting clothing if not beautiful or just the euphoria of wearing something different from the thrift store. i also took down all the photos of me and dealt with only a bathroom mirror the shows the waist up. having little hair to tend to helped as well. i had to search for the beauty on the inside. so trite but took lots of work to really find. realized that my children thought i was beautiful no matter what unless they told me i was stinky, which didn't bother them too much either. and of course once we shrink down and look cute and feel perky, our bodies might decide to be fertile and we get wide again!


----------



## DecemberSun (Jul 6, 2003)

Rynna, I'm really sorry Curves won't work out for you. I really like it, although I agree that the hours should be more accomidating. I love that it's only a 30 minute workout, and that you incorporate strength training and cardio in one workout. It kicks my butt on the days I really manipulate the machines, and I like that I can take it easy on the days when I'm not so into it. I started Curves and a low-carb diet last year in October and I lost 20 pounds! I should have lost about 15 more, but I got really lazy and gained it all back!!!







Now I'm starting all over again, but I'm not too worried because now I know that it is possible for me to lose the weight again with some hard work, I just have to stick with it. And I usually gain weight around the holidays anyway- I can't say no to all the goodies! And DH never says anything either way, which is nice... If I say I need to work out he'll try to give me some extra time to go to Curves, but if I get caught up in everyday life and don't get to work out for a few days, he doesn't get rude about it.

I think I'd like to get down to a size 10, about 145 pounds. Then I'll see where to go from there. I've always been "thick" so I know it's just not natural for me to be 115 lbs and boney, unless I do drugs or get cancer or something. So I need to lose 20 pounds ASAP so I can fit back into all the jeans in my closet! I'm going to stop eating out of boredom, and only eat when I feel hungry- that's one of my biggest problems. I consume more than I expend! And I need to be more active, definitely. Easier said than done, but I'll get to where I want to be someday! I definitely need to get in shape before the summer gets here and I go out on the boat every weekend!









I'll be here for you, Rynna, to listen to you vent about losing and gaining, and exercising (or not). I'm in the same boat! Soon you'll be happier and ready to start losing.









And, please forgive me for asking, you don't have to answer if you don't want to, but why did you stop taking your Prozac?


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DecemberSun*
And, please forgive me for asking, you don't have to answer if you don't want to, but why did you stop taking your Prozac?

Oh, I didn't mention that here, did I... well, it made me psychotic.







Not a huge surprise, considering that I'm bipolar, but completely awful nonetheless.







I've got an appt. thurs with my doctor; I'm going to ask if I can take Buspar and Wellbutrin together, which will help as long as I don't get myself worked up thinking about BooBah's kidneys.


----------



## DecemberSun (Jul 6, 2003)

Yes, you mentioned it a few pages ago. I know that for me depression causes me to stress about my weight, and it's a horrible cyclical downward spiral. I juat want you to be the happiest mama you can be!









I figured out that my insomnia is directly related to my exercise- if don't exercise I can't sleep! It's awful, but I guess it's a good incentive to get me up and moving to expend all the pent up energy.

Do your little ones have a thing about pajamas??? Zachary is very particular about which pajamas he wants to wear, he gets excited about the dinosaurs and airplanes and such. Its pretty cute. He hasn't been sleeping very well at night lately- getting up and coming in here to nurse. He still only gets up once around 1 (and then comes into our bed at 5 or 6 to nurse for a full hour), but what used to take only 15 minutes to get him back to sleep now takes 30-45 minutes. I think I'm going to have to get "tough" on him and nightwean. I would be much happier to nurse him during the day if I didn't have to wake up at night. I feel like he should be sleeping all night at 2 years old. Please someone else tell me they feel this way, or am I insensitive to my baby's "needs"?


----------



## tea olive (Apr 15, 2002)

you are being sensitive to your own needs, which is important too. there are kids that sleep through the night for different reasons whether they are made that way or parented that way. it is totally up to you and balancing your overally comfort with sleep and your relationship with your child and family.

all my kids have slept differently. last night was rough the two littles woke and took turns nursing everyhour or so, enough that i never got a sleep cycle and i was yelling in my sleep this morning about leaving me alone. normally the waking is everytwo or three hours and i have worked to sync both of them to nurse the same time for my sleep. my eldest reed was the worst though. he woke often, even with diapers until after four so there was no issue of having to get up and pee, often and fidgeted, and did not calm easily and for awhile the crazy tv was the only thing that worked since it was less stimulating than a person (????? which i hated) actually right after he totally trained, he began to sleep soundly and can be totally out, though he is not quite convinced he needs sleep every night now at 6y and still kicks pretty hard and is a difficult bedmate at times. something to do with his body being ready. every now and then he wakes crying like a few times a month or depending on stress or illness or growing pains in his legs. now i know that his example is about as bad as it can get, for a relatively normal person, so don't let this description scare you. i'm just telling you what goes on over here. i think the hardest part is that i tend to get time for myself when they are asleep. if i went to bed when they did, i would not be as tired. this is the hazard of electricity.

lots of kids sleep easier and comfort themselves better, but i guess since i know from experience that it does change with getting older, i just bear it having lived with worse and tomorrow is another day. i know one day i will get ten hours of sleep uninterrupted, though i truly protested when my best friend told me that a year ago. it seems fantastical. the sleep deprivation does wear one down. i guess i keep telling myself that i could be tending a fire and have to wake anyway. but i am fanatical about the family bed and night nursing. we went through many experiments the first child around and his needs and behaviour during the day would suffer. i mean terrible tantrums and destructive behaviour and no cooperation due to feeling alone at night, even when he slept with dad. i think we tried moving him out more than five times and have set up different beds in that my mil has given us quite an assortment of nice twin bedding that is not being used. i guess we need to be more in sync. meanwhile, clay is talking about weaning in a few weeks when he turns four. he wants to snuggle closer to dad. ruby nurses less than him as it is. i have heard that generally girls nurse less than boys. so i know to soak it up while i can. even though it cramps me i know i would miss it so i just follow what feels right. they will probably all want to move out of the bed at the same time, or never do it!


----------



## *solsticemama* (Feb 8, 2003)

I'm in the middle of putting together a bookshelf for some of ds's little toys but I wanted to chime in and say, yes, nightnursing woes here too







Before we moved ds was in a, for us, amazing phase of nursing only twice and rolling over and going back to sleep after he'd done so. I started to get some serious sleep in but it only lasted a few weeks since the move occurred shortly after. We are now in a phase similar to what you describe, Leah. It seems to be every 1.5 or 2 hrs and my present capacity for tolerance is somewhat diminished so I find myself spending alot of energy redirecting in the middle of the night and occasionally even saying 'not right now' when ds asks to nurse for nth time at 3:30 a.m This produces lots of tears and makes me wonder what is the right thing to do since we both have needs that don't seem to be getting met. I feel very...







: about it but I'm starting to find the continual nursing quite wearing. Like you, Leah, I feel I'd be more accomodating if I weren't nursing at night so much but I just don't feel this is the right time for Mukti to nightwean right now. I don't know where that leaves us tho









Casina, your posts continue to encourage and affirm the mothering ground I stand on. Thank-you.

You know, ladies, last night I was thinking about how we've stayed connected for almost 2 whole years. That's quite something.


----------



## majazama (Aug 2, 2003)

Well, Hello! Our computer has been down for a while. Had to buy a new hard drive (wow, I know what that is). My DP is a computer guy, so I'm learning now.

Anyways, I am not getting very much sleep these nights as well. Both of my angel-pies are teething. Last night, I really wished I could sleep. They woke me up, like 6 times. I really don't want to nurse haeven at night any more, but she is soo damn persistant! She will sit there next to me (after taking my covers off several times) and wait till I go to sleep! Then she latches on. What a little devil, hey? And now she's taken to pooping in her diaper when she wakes up, ewwwww.

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! To all the other babies that I missed while I was gone









And MERRY SOLSTICE/YULE/HANNUKA/X-MAS!!!

Fern~ yep we got the package. Thank-you for all the little treasures







Did elfwynn like his digger book? How are you doing? I've been wanting to phone you, but we can't phone long distance, and I don't have my own phone card.

x-mas was nice and quiet. On x-mas eve, we went to some friends place, and on the 25th opened presents. I gave haeven a little "princess" wand, a silk fairy dress, and some books. I got a toaster oven







. I agree with the idea of not having all the presents on x-mas morning, as the babies don't even know what to look at first. I actually wanted to open one each day for awhile, but my DP didn't want to do that. We also had a really nice solstice diner on the sunday before solstice, where we all lit a candle and set an intention for the year. It was very beautiful and powerful. And what a feast!!

So who was all in the original dec/nov 02 babies tribe? were some of you here when you were pregnant as well?

exercise.... play in the snow!







That's what I do. But I suppose a lot of ya don't have any snow, hey? Are some of you wearing shorts outside in this time of year?


----------



## Trini girl (Feb 3, 2004)

Ming doesn't nurse anymore or sleep in our bed but lately she's been waking up every hour or so. sometimes it's cuz she needs water (or so she says) but other times she just wakes up for no apparent reason. i go in and ask her what's the matter, sometimes she just needs a hug or a kissor for me to stay in there a min or two with her. dh says i shouldn't encourage her by giving her water but he has this whole "you'll do this cuz i say so" thing. i feel like i'm doing all i can but it's still stressful.


----------



## punkprincessmama (Jan 2, 2004)

i've only got a minute soooo....

rachel/brayg i've been thinking of you and hope that you are healing.......

solsticemama, i saw your original post and totally agree... im not sure why you edited so i wont say anything more.

jasana! missed you and glad you are back online...

more later i promise


----------



## tea olive (Apr 15, 2002)

haha. my husband knows that when he tells me to do something i am likely to rebel or do it more just because he said so. our kids are that way too. i'm sorry your dh is being bossy. i have been there.

things to do that moderate nightnursing.....i see there are two ways to go. let it run unfettered and be very accessible like no bra no shirt, have a drink before bed so you don't wake as easily. other way is to make physical barriers. put a big pillow between you and the child or put the child on the other side of dad or sibling. ideally the child comes to find you or has to be loud and twitchy enough if you have a partner to bring them to you.

but as trini clearly points out and i know from talking to other mammas, kids will wake wherever they are sleeping and whether or not they are nursing. for my son reed, this meant holding him standing up, or laying with him in the living room with a movie and blanket. and yes, water retrieving.
i know that for clay, i was able to give him a sippy cup of water sometimes when he woke. but i HAD TO. i had no milk and he screamed worse in frustration. i guess i have let life changes dictate many of the have tos. i certainly find it more natural to change in these ways rather than make the decisions myself. generally if i do not feel sure, i do not have the energy to make it stick. you can bind your midsection or wear so many clothes that they cannot find your breasts but that usually means comforting and holding standing up instead. it requires changing the routine. are y'all nursing as often during the day??????

last week i took 5htp for a few days and it helped with my sleep.

i'm up for a private email group if you gals want. i am okay with exposing myself for the most part here, and occasionally there are things i would like to say but i do not because it is public. but i don't even remember what those things are, probably just complaints about other adults. there is no need for us to suck up mothering's space, but on the other hand i know that the most private seeming talk, like what we have here, is where i have found the best advice.


----------



## abranger (Dec 15, 2001)

We mighted weaned GA with the dr jay gordon plan at around 15 months. I work part time and I just couldn't handle it any more. She was nursing every 2 hours at that time. Now I don't nurse her until 4 am but she wakes up on the dot at 4 every night. She still wakes up at least once around 12-2 asking but i tell her no and sing and she goes back down. I have been wondering if cutting out the 4 am will reset her to sleeping all night without expecting to nurse. I am just afraid it will cause her to wake up earlier so I ahaven't tried it yet.

I've been here, mostly lurking,







not much posting- since the pregnancy threads ..... wow that was OVER 2 years ago!

Amy


----------



## hjohnson (Mar 2, 2004)

Amy, Christopher didn't sleep through the night until he weaned completely at 16 months because I was pregnant and my milk supply disappeared. It was nice to get sleep after that since I was 3 months pregnant. I was more exhausted with my second pregnancy than my first.

We had a major score tonight. There is a teacher supply store that is closing its doors and they sold Brio Train sets. We got the last set in the store. It is a 150+ piece set and they were originally selling it for $600. We bought it tonight for $180. Add that to the $35 102 piece set we picked up from Target and Christopher is set for life with trains. DH and I are now trying to figure out whether we want to glue the track down permanently or not.


----------



## Trini girl (Feb 3, 2004)

that's a great deal! i love when i find deals like that, it's like sex! lol


----------



## Mona (May 22, 2003)

wow- so many posts these days!!

casina- i wish dd came to me to nurse in the middle of the night. she demands express service- nipple to her mouth- or else she totally wakes up. so i am used to rolling over and positioning myself that hopefully i can fall back to sleep, or at least stay near sleep land so i can fall back to sleep once she is done.
the nights around here have slightly improved- she is waking probably 2-3 x a night- i honestly can not keep track.
am i tired? yeah. but like another mama stated (casina?) i have the rest of my life to sleep. (in theory anyway. :LOL) i just can't imagine nightweaning just yet. maybe never? i have never even approached the idea with her. i guess i would feel more comfortable doing that when she approaches 3, or maybe 2.5 depending on things. her comprehension is amazing, so i guess i could start to talk about it..... i dunno, i relly love nursing, so i guess it remains bearable wven when i am sleep deprived and grumpy.

ok, i'm babbling now. so i think i'll stop.


----------



## *solsticemama* (Feb 8, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *punkprincessmama*
solsticemama, i saw your original post and totally agree... im not sure why you edited so i wont say anything more.


Well it seems that a few other mommas here are also interested. What I originally said was that we seem to be down to about 8 or 9 mommas who regularly post yet the thread gets hundreds of hits each day. I'm so enjoying this journey with y'all but I'm starting to feel the pull to something less public. Maybe our own chat room or something. Anyone else?

Casina, your post put things in perspective for me and clarified some realities, thank-you.

Welcome back mamaJ.

Brayg, how are you feeling, momma?


----------



## abranger (Dec 15, 2001)

I completely understand you mommas wanting to have something yourselves that is private. Esp those who contribute the most here. But as someone who doesn't post much I have to say I get so much from your collective wisdom and I would really miss it









Amy


----------



## tea olive (Apr 15, 2002)

well, i weaned reed at 2, and weaning him for going to sleep and at night was basically weaning since he would not nurse during the day. i already had almost no milk and was getting big with clay. i could not tolerate the nursing acrobatics and his latch was poor. my husband told me i needed to wean to save the family since i seemed so bitter, and that way i would not feel so responsible and get an emotional break before the new baby came. thinking back, i can see how much we have all changed. i would not allow dh to sway me to such a decision (against my heart) again. but then, i would not feel that undecided again and need his judgments. so i learned the only way someone as hardheaded as i am, by experience, that i would regret doing that again.

it is also much much easier to nurse children at whatever age when there is a much bigger child around! when i focus on ruby, she seems like a little person, and then two much larger little people interrupt that idea.


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Solsticemama, are you aware that every time anyone (including regular posters) looks at the thread, it gets a "view?" What I mean is, there was a day when I tried several times to post but never made it through all the reading, and so I viewed this page ten times and didn't get to post a word.







Every time we open it, even if it's only for a second, another view is registered. I think those numbers are seriously artificially inflated is what I'm saying. I'm sure there are lurkers here, but I'm not feeling "watched" although I guess I should be.







I don't know. I'm all in favor of a Yahoo!Group, though, if someone wants to start one.







Lemme know!

I got some wellbutrin today, but buspar is apparently category C for nursing even though it's B for pregnancy. That's a real bummer, but I'm hoping the wellbutrin is enough for now. I also had some blood drawn to check my thyroid function, as thyroid problems could be a cause not only of my depression and horrible mood but of my overwhelming fatness.

I saw some cute jeans in the women's department at Penney's. Hopefully they'll go on clearance someday, but I was happy just to see something there that looked like you wouldn't have to be over 60 to be comfortable in it. :LOL


----------



## DecemberSun (Jul 6, 2003)

You know, I have been thinking that we need a private group for about a year now... I didn't want to say anything because I thought no one would see the point in it, like "why not just post it on MDC?" But sometimes MDC is down for days at a time and I so wish I could talk to you ladies somehow! I like the format of an msn group better, it's easier for me to read the threads, but a yahoo goup is ok too... I like posting here as always. We need to start a new thread for this group again soon, too. I love how big we are!!! I have been posting with this group since Zachary was about 5 months old I think. That's when I became a member of MDC and learned more about CD'ing beyond prefolds! WOW, what a wonderful world I have been exposed to!!!

Zachary, my sweet little cherub, didn't take a nap yesterday so he went to bed at 6:30pm, which usually isn't a problem, this kid can sleep 12 hours after being up for 12. But for some reason it was a problem last night because he woke up at 8, and 10 (DH put him back to bed at that time since I was in a deep sleep), then at 11:30 (I was too sleepy to know what I was doing so I let him in my bed, then woke up at 1am and put him back in his bed), then at 2, then again at 6. Between all those wakings and nursings from Zachary, Julianna woke up once for a bottle of water and a re-cover with the blankies, and Crystal's food pump kept alarming and alarming for some unknown reason. It was great. DH had to get up really early this AM for work, so I had kid duty last night and just didn't sleep good AT ALL. Lucky me, I woke up this morning to my cycle starting, and a blinding migraine. And just 5 minutes ago DH called me to say that his cell phone is broken and he needs a new one- this after just getting a brand new electric guitar and a GNX-4 (EXTREMELY expensive guitar toy) for Christmas. I swear, if there's any possible way for this guy to spend money, he will figure it out (even if we don't have any). I'm sorry to complain, but I had to vent. I'm actually in a good mood despite all this crap, because I have a bottle of champagne in the fridge for tonight. Not doing anything special for New Year's Eve, just staying in and keeping it mellow...

Jasanna, I'm not wearing shorts because I haven't shaved my legs in eons, but it's 55 degrees here, and a little overcast. It rained the past few days, but it should be sunny this weekend. That's "winter" in the southwest...








I miss the snow a lot (but not driving in it!) :LOL

Rynna- I saw a show on the History Channel with a guy named Eliyahu in it, he's a professor at Hebrew Univ. studying the Bible Code. Interesting stuff, and it was cool to see anothe Eliyahu! Also, a few months ago you mentioned that Eli's feet were about as wide as they are long, and I couldn't really picture it, but I saw a kid the other day with feet like that! They were like little squares on the bottom of his legs, so fat and wide. It took me about 15 minutes to put his shoes in, and they were extra wide Stride Rights. I couldn't believe how wide they were- I am sure it is insanely hard finding shoes for your Bean!

Happy New Year's Eve to all


----------



## majazama (Aug 2, 2003)

I have never been in any yahoo or MSN group, so I have no idea how to go about doing that. Do we all get mail in our mailbox when someone replies? I fear that if we did that, it would be harder to keep it up. MDC is so easy to just log onto and get everything you need, KWIM?

anyhoo, here's some new pictures of my little monsters for yall to see.

http://www.picturetrail.com/mamajaza (winter2004)


----------



## Mona (May 22, 2003)

leah- my dh sounds just like yours in regards the the spending issue. and then he gets depressed when we are broke. he has gottem MUCH better, but still h as to work on it.

and our night last night was awful too!!! dd just kept waking up, and i think she had a bad dream at one point too.









going to look at mamajaza's pix now......


----------



## DecemberSun (Jul 6, 2003)

Just FYI- yes, Jasanna, you can get e-mail notifications of posts on msn and yahoo groups. You can choose to get individual notifications of each post, or a "daily digest" which is one e-mail containing all the day's posts.


----------



## punkprincessmama (Jan 2, 2004)

I like the idea of a private group, but am not sure how to set one up.

mamajaza, thanks for sharing all those pics! i loved them. It was fun to see what's outside your kitchen window. The weather here is insane. Last week we had flurries!! amazingly rare for where I live, and it was in the 30s (farenheit) all week with very cold nights. Today it is freaking 77 degrees outside! im wearing shorts and a sleeveless shirt! It's enough to make anyone crazy. Oh and leah, I haven't shaved in about six months!









Mariah had either a bad dream or very good one last night. She woke up crying and pointing up to the ceiling and saying "I need _____ I need _____" We couldn't figure out what the third word says. I don't know if she had a bad dream, or as dh suggested maybe she had a very good dream and was upset when she woke up and didn't have whatever she had in the dream.

We met with my midwife today and heard the heartbeat and the little one kicking and thumping around







I really really really love my midwife, she is so laid back and totally leaving everything up to me. I love that she is so respectful of my choices.









Happy New Year's Eve everyone.... we aren't doing anything either. We aren't even planning to stay up till midnight! Haven't done that in several years now :LOL I have a little giftie for dd for tomorrow and we are going to try to make the day special since we didn't celebrate any of the winter holidays this year.


----------



## abranger (Dec 15, 2001)

it is very easy and self explanitory to set up a yahoo group. I moderate a local mom's group here and a bunch for work. Go you Yahoogroups.com and click on start a group and follow the prompts. If you want it private make sure that the moderator has to approve all members before joining.

DH and I always have fondue on NYE b/c that is want my parents always did. It is their anniversary (my dad is dutch) It will be great this year b/c they are here for a visit. We are planning to have it after GA goes to bed.

Tomorrow we are having a brunch/open house all day. To celebrate the new year and have a cake for GA. We didn't tell anyone it is her bday though so we will only get presents from those who know. (we hope anyway we have been inundated with hanukah/xmas/birthday already)

Us non frequent posters will miss you guys









Amy


----------



## punkprincessmama (Jan 2, 2004)

Amy, I know you don't post often, but you do post consistently. I'm sure we can find a happy medium









Rynna, I have been thinking of you all evening. How are you feeling these days? I wish so badly that I lived near enough to help you out - watch Eli while you take Rivkah to the doc, or watch them both while you work out or something.







Have I told you how much I love your kid's names?


----------



## hotmamacita (Sep 25, 2002)

THanks everyone for letting me jump on in to announce and celebrate my two yo's birthdays. I've been wanting to join this group for a while and I am just now getting around to it.

Hi Punk. I've got Zoomba's







doll ready btw.


----------



## punkprincessmama (Jan 2, 2004)

Hi Hotmamacita

Thank you very much for the doll







i can't wait to meet you, we have a lot to talk about!! And Zoom is in need of some two year olds to play with, I was so excited to see you post here. PM me







let's work out a time to meet soon


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

hey mommas,

weve been out and about visiting people. we took a ferry boat to victoria and spent a few days with my friend and her 7 month old son. we traveled all day yesterday..bus..boat..car..train..foot to get home to timothy and our own little house. its VERy cold here..well it feels cold to me.. im not used to anything below minus 2 and i think its well below. everything outside is frozen solid and the wind is bitter. we had a nice fire last night and snuggled up and went to bed at about 9..so much for partying it up..but i felt happy and today has been quiet and nice. im glad to be home.

jazz,







im happy that you liked the package. and your pictures are lovely. we miss you three so much and i know i say it all the time, but its true. i know that i should call you but i hate talking on the phone..but if you want me to call you i will







it would be nice for elwynn and haeven to talk to eachother sometimes.

elwynn managed to get sick on our travels and this morning he barfed all over the couch and himself. it was gross! id just given him some fish oil and a vit. C so now the couch smells like fish oil. yuck.

we have a few new pics to put up on out site too. its nice to be back.

love fern and elwynn


----------



## majazama (Aug 2, 2003)

fern~two grumpy babies need my attention........ now where was i? I'd love it if you'd phone me







Did elwynn like the other presents I gave him? Haeven (and me) enjoys the wooden xylophone. Haeven is sick too (and Samaya, and marty, but not me







) There's a whole lotta snot drippin' goin on around here.

I'm really getting to a point now with nursing haeven.... I just can't stand it so much of the time. I remember taking the "crunchy survey" a few months back, and I was at the top of the list of crunchiness:LOL as I *planned* on doing CLW, but I don't think I can do it. Haeven is sooooo DEMANDING!!!! (I wonder where she got that from? My mom says I was like that too) If she comes up to me wanting to nurse and I try to distract her, it usually doesn't work and so she knows she's being rejected and has a million freakin' tantrums a day. I'm really starting to feel like it's not a good idea to prolong this "I don't know if I want to nurse her anymore" stage. I have to make up my mind, and I don't think weaning her would be very great idea as samaya will still be nursing for quite awhile, and Haeven will get real jealous, I think, always seeing her sister nursing, and she can't have any. *Sigh*. But I tried sitting down with haeven nursing her as much as she wanted the other day..... got to about 45 min., and I was DONE! God, I have other things to do in my life. I love the idea of CLW, but I don't think I can handle it. Maybe it's because I'm still so young.... I don't have much patience.


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Punk-- Thanks!







I love my kids' names, too.







They're great fun, and different, even though they're very common in some places. In fact, at least one of the other Jewish mommies here has two kids with the same names as mine!









I'm actually feeling pretty decent today. Mike said I could take $25 of what was going to be our charge payment this month and get some jeans. I managed to get a whole outfit for that, _including a bra!!!!_ The jeans are cute and were $7.82, and the bra (a gigantic nursing bra which someone must have ordered from the catalog and returned) was only $6.77. I got a cute sweater top with the rest of the money. I'm so freaking happy! Having clothing that actually fits, even though the size is embarassing, is such a lovely change of pace! So I have a pair of cute jeans and a sweater to wear, and a bra that reminded my husband why big boobs are sexy (he'd long since forgotten).







:LOL







Yay!

Two pairs of jeans ought to work well enough for a while.







Wearing the same thing every single day is just so depressing! It's totally demoralizing, and just makes me so miserable.









My BooBah is very kissable.

I'm absolutely committed to CLW, because right now I really feel like I'm short-changing BeanBean. I've been so angry and unhappy all the time, and short tempered and sometimes downright mean that I feel like I owe him his nursies. Isn't that awful?







:







I'm really hoping the medication will help me, because I don't want to scar my kids for life. *sigh*


----------



## **guest** (Jun 25, 2004)

Hi all. Haven't had the time post as much as I want.

Anyhoo, I wanted to say that I, too, am down to wearing the same pants every day.







Nothing else fits. My jeans are actually too big and won't stay up. Plus, they just look horrible being so big.
Whenever I have a little money to 'spare', I end up spending it on whatever ds needs. That's the way it has to be. I did get a couple of tops (blazer/jacket type) for myself for xmas but I still desperately need long sleeve tops and also pants. Oh yeah, and socks (i only have 2 pair!). While I'm at it, I need underwear. The ones I have are all droopy. hahahah.
It's true that you feel awful when you wear the same thing over and over again. I feel like scum.









Oh well.
On a happy note, my older brother has been released from the hospital and is now home!!! (he had almost died).
He truly is a miracle. He gets frustrated and scared about the side effects but at least he is alive and able to enjoy time with his wife.









Blessings,
Liz


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

my computer is on the fritz and i posted something last night..or tried.. but i wanted to say hi !
we miss you guys.


----------



## saritasmile (Sep 5, 2004)

hi everybody!! long time no post for me. things have been kinda hecktic! my dp has a month off from school and it has been nice but i'm actually ending up with less time







i've also been having some health issues that i'm trying to work out. (i have been some kind of sick 10 times since it got cold, and i got to throw up for christmas







) it's been really frustrating so i've been trying to simplify things. i also think there's some kind of winter blues going on. sounds like i'm not the only one.







anyway razi has been so cute! saying funny things that sound exactly like me! the other day he said "wow! look at that big drum!" and he spilled some soy milk and yelled "Tavis! get a rag!" :LOL


----------



## tea olive (Apr 15, 2002)

hey ladies. i'm depressed. i acknowledged it about a week ago out loud to a friend. i guess it's been going for awhile. nothing is really different, i'm just want to be alone and sleep for a month and my voice is sharper than i intend and i don't really want to eat and nothing is wonderful and thrilling and magical like it is usually. anytime it has happenned the past years i have grown to realize that it just goes away, and i just have to be careful not to think too much or do to many things and have expectations. trying to fix it usually makes it worse. i just keep picturing my kids as the lovely yummy babies when they are aggravating me and sometimes i grit my teeth when i'm half asleep and they seem to be okay i mean that they are basically happy and feel loved most of the time.
ruby is so grown up and savvy. we just checked out a horse book for her at the library. she got a bag to put it in and told the librarian thank you and waved bye bye.

rynna, i'm so glad you got some clothes. i'm living out of two jeans and a pair of corduroys myself. actually i have more of a shirt problem.
gotta get everyone in bed.


----------



## majazama (Aug 2, 2003)

I was having a hard time with clothes till I decided, I was going to shop on those "boxing day sales". I found a beautiful hemp shirt for just 15$ and I bought one of these cool shirts my DP's friends make (hemp too) for a great deal. I love to find good deals on great environmentally friendly clothes! So I feel like I'm set now. for awhile.

So what's goin' down? Are we going to set up a yahoo, or msn group, or start another thread for january?


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

I think someone should start a january thread.


----------



## majazama (Aug 2, 2003)

Good morning









I started another one here.........http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=232519


----------

